# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2011



## Geiras (1 Fev 2011 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com* As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2011 às 00:04)

A mínima ontem ficou-se pelos *3.0ºC.*

Agora sigo com 2.9ºC,76%HR, 1025hPa e vento nulo/muito fraco.


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2011 às 00:42)

Nada melhor que começar o mês de Fevereiro com frio.

Neste momento 0,3ºC, devendo de entrar em valores negativos quando o vento desaparecer.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Fev 2011 às 08:20)

Mínima de *0,7ºC*

Alguma geada. Sol...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2011 às 09:07)

Mínima de 3,8 ºC em Moscavide.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2011 às 09:54)

A mínima hoje foi de -2,0ºC

Neste momento 2,1ºC.


----------



## Rainy (1 Fev 2011 às 10:10)

Hoje de manaha havia geada na erva e nos carros.
Até havia alguma nalguns telhados de pequenas casas.


----------



## Teles (1 Fev 2011 às 10:24)

Boas, por aqui mínima de -1,4ºC, temperatura actual de 3,9ºC, ainda há geada nalguns locais


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2011 às 10:46)

Boas

A mínima por aqui chegou aos *-0.6ºC* 
Ao nascer do sol havia geada na relva, carros com gelo nos vidros e também em cima do capô. 

Agora sigo com 8.1ºC e muito sol.


----------



## F_R (1 Fev 2011 às 10:55)

Boas

Mínima de -0.4ºC

Agora já 4.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Fev 2011 às 11:18)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de -3.8ºC, e uma bela geada que houve.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2011 às 11:31)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *4,5ºC*.

Por agora, 10,2ºC e 39% de humidade. Vento muito fraco.


----------



## DRC (1 Fev 2011 às 11:57)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria a mínima de hoje foi de *2,5ºC*  que por pouco não igualou a mínima de 2010.
A salientar a geada que havia nos carros, mas que com o surgir do sol rapidamente derreteu.

Neste momento estão por aqui *10,5ºC*.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2011 às 12:03)

Boas

Até tenho vergonha da minha mínima em comparação com os arredores 

Mínima de 5,4ºC

Agora estão 10,9ºC, 48%Hr, 1028,2hPa e vento fraco de NE


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Fev 2011 às 12:27)

Mínima de *4,5ºC*.

Sigo agora com 10,0ºC, 1027 hPa, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Fev 2011 às 13:08)

Mínima de -0,8ºC 

Agora 12.1ºC e muito sol.

De manhã existia bastante gelo nos carros, que mesmo á mangueirada, persistia.


----------



## squidward (1 Fev 2011 às 13:43)

mínima de *1.3ºC* 

sigo com 12.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2011 às 14:20)

Ainda não vi uma mínima mais alta que a minha  

Aqui segue o dia com muito sol e um pouco mais frio que nos últimos dias tenho agora 12,8ºC, 44%Hr, 1027,1hPa e vento fraco


----------



## HotSpot (1 Fev 2011 às 14:24)

miguel disse:


> Ainda não vi uma mínima mais alta que a minha



Só para saíres dessa depressão, Cais do Sodré mínima de 6,3ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2011 às 14:28)

HotSpot disse:


> Só para saíres dessa depressão, Cais do Sodré mínima de 6,3ºC



Obrigado estava a precisar  

12,7ºC

Rajada máxima até agora de 25,7km/h (11:21)


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2011 às 14:30)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 12.6ºC, 39%HR e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## DRC (1 Fev 2011 às 14:41)

Temperatura actual de *11,8ºC*.


----------



## jorge1990 (1 Fev 2011 às 14:45)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 11.4ºC, 59%HR e 1028 hPa


Minima de hoje: *4.9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2011 às 16:06)

Dia de maior geada deste inverno em Odivelas.
Na zona baixa da cidade, e no senhor Roubado, às 8h da manhã a geada era tanta que até as couves das hortas estavam murchas. Um frio de rachar junto à estação do metro. 

Cá em cima, onde moro, o clima é outro. Nada de geada, e uma mínima de 4,5ºC.

Entretanto a tarde segue soalheira com 12ºC.


----------



## meteo (1 Fev 2011 às 16:54)

miguel disse:


> Ainda não vi uma mínima mais alta que a minha
> 
> Aqui segue o dia com muito sol e um pouco mais frio que nos últimos dias tenho agora 12,8ºC, 44%Hr, 1027,1hPa e vento fraco



Oeiras teve mínima de *4,1ºC*.Quase tiveste mínima parecida com a gélida Oeiras,por isso não foi assim tão má a tua mínima! 

Está uma tarde de sol espectacular,com máxima de *14,8ºC*,e agora já desceu para os 12,4ºC.


----------



## jorge1990 (1 Fev 2011 às 17:07)

Boas

Neste momento, 11ºC, 54%HR e 1028 Hpa

Máxima de hoje: *11.7ºC*.


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Fev 2011 às 17:16)

Minima de 1,5ºC e muita geada nos carros e nas ruas.
Neste momento 10,5ºC e em queda.
Dia de muito sol e céu completamente limpo.


----------



## DRC (1 Fev 2011 às 17:23)

As mínimas das estações amadoras do Litoral Centro de acordo com o que foi aqui postado foram:


> Couço: -3,8ºC
> Tomar: -3,6ºC
> Lousã: -2ºC
> Serra Candeeiros (Rio Maior) : -1,4ºC
> Atalaia (Montijo): -0,8ºC
> Qtª do Conde (Sesimbra): -0,6ºC
> Abrantes:-0,4ºC
> Moita: 0,7ºC
> Cartaxo: 1,3ºC
> Torres Vedras: 1,5ºC
> Samora Correia: 2ºC
> Póvoa de Santa Iria: 2,5ºC
> Moscavide: 3,8ºC
> Oeiras: 4,1ºC
> Alcochete: 4,5ºC
> Arroja (Odivelas): 4,5ºC
> Mira-Sintra: 4,5ºC
> Corroios (Seixal): 4,9ºC
> Setúbal: 5,4ºC
> Cais do Sodré: 6,3ºC


----------



## Griffin (1 Fev 2011 às 17:37)

Boa tarde,

Para iniciar a minha contribuição, informo sobre a mínima em Samora Correia que foi de 2,0ºC esta noite.
Aproveito para dizer que o equipamento usado é uma daquelas estações do Lidl, a Auriol. Podia ser melhor, mas por agora é o que se arranja.

Um abraço,
Pedro Bastos


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Fev 2011 às 17:38)

DRC disse:


> As mínimas das estações amadoras do Litoral Centro de acordo com o que foi aqui postado foram:
> 
> 
> > Couço: -3,8ºC
> ...





11.4ºC.


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2011 às 18:11)

Extremos do dia:

Máxima: *13.1ºC*
Mínima: *-0.6ºC*

Agora 11.2ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2011 às 18:18)

Extremos hoje aqui por Setúbal:

Mínima:*5,4ºC (06:14)*
Máxima:*13,6ºC (15:18)*

Rajada máxima:*25,7km/h*

Agora estão 10,3ºC, 56%Hr, 1028,4hPa e vento nulo


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2011 às 18:44)

A temp. máxima hoje foi de 11,4ºC

Neste momento 7,8ºC


----------



## F_R (1 Fev 2011 às 18:55)

Depois de uma máxima de 12.6ºC

Neste momento ainda 9.6ºC

Ainda tenho de ir hoje a Tomar e pela estação do nosso colega aqui do forum já por lá estão 5.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2011 às 20:20)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *12,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 7,8ºC, estáveis, derivado do vento muito fraco que se observa.

Humidade nos 67% e pressão a 1029 hPa.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2011 às 20:29)

Aqui estão 9,3ºc e não sai disto  enquanto nos arredores como por exemplo a moita já vai com 5,4ºC


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2011 às 20:37)

Boas.

Por aqui vou com 5.6ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2011 às 20:44)

miguel disse:


> Aqui estão 9,3ºc e não sai disto  enquanto nos arredores como por exemplo a moita já vai com 5,4ºC



Pode ser que na próxima madrugada tenhas menos que 5ºC 

Sigo com 4.8ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2011 às 20:51)

Continua os 9,2ºC, 61%Hr e a pressão está nuns altos 1030,3hPa e mais alta ira estar nos próximos dois dias podendo ir aos 1035hpa

Vento fraco mas constante que não permite descer a temperatura como deveria ser


----------



## DRC (1 Fev 2011 às 21:08)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria a temperatura parece ter "encravado" nos *8,5ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2011 às 21:08)

Desce a pique pela Quinta do Conde, 3.9ºC.

Vento a levantar ligeiramente.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2011 às 21:13)

Boa noite!
Fevereiro começou com sol, algum frio de manhã e um ventinho de leste bem fresco durante o dia.
Agora o vento quase não sopra, e a temperatura segue a descer tranquilamente para os 9.5ºC, com 52%HR, 1030hpa.

Extremos do dia:

5.1ºC
12.3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2011 às 21:33)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 12,3ºC

Mín - 5,2ºC


----------



## Rainy (1 Fev 2011 às 22:29)

Porque é que por Lisboa e arredores a tº está a ter dificuldades em desçer, se  na há vento.
E hoje de manha por aqui b tava muito frio nem geada e em Lix tava geada nos carros


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Fev 2011 às 22:31)

Primeiro dia do mês caracterizado por céu limpo,sol e vento fraco.

Termino-o com céu limpo,vento fraco e neblina.

Temperatura actual: +3.7 (Frio) 

Máxima do dia:+11.0 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +0.1 (Frio Extremo*)  - Houve boa formação de geada!

*Devido aos valores de humidade e do vento "fora do normal", que ambos provocaram um wind chill de -1 (Frio Extremo) .

Até amanhã


----------



## hurricane (1 Fev 2011 às 23:01)

por aqui de manha muita geada. neste momento já vai em 2ºC por isso amanha deve estar ainda pior que hoje


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2011 às 23:04)

Boas

Estou com uns impressionantes 2.4ºC


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2011 às 23:17)

Neste momento 1,8ºC e apenas deverá entrar em temperaturas negativas após as 00H00, tal com a noite passada.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Fev 2011 às 23:21)

olá 

O dia soalheiro que se fez sentir pouco aqueceu durante a tarde por aqui; céu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo e vento em geral fraco.

Amplitudes térmicas um pouco acentuadas, se bem que as máximas têm apenas rondado os 12/13ºC, contudo as noites têm sido bem rigorosas.
Neste vale que por si só ou ao "que também me parece" seja propenso ao efeito das inversões, aos inícios da última madrugada reparei que o mercúrio do meu termómetro estava entre os *2* e os *3ºC*, esta noite o registo mantém-se e já vai nos *3ºC*; estagnar ou ainda descer um pouco mais, não sei, mas certamente uma madrugada bastante fria.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Fev 2011 às 23:55)

Por aqui ainda vou com uns míseros 7,5ºC, e custa a descer..

A máxima ficou-se pelos *12ºC*.

1029 hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2011 às 00:07)

Mais uma noite de inversões térmicas.
Aqui "no alto" sigo com uns escaldantes 8,0ºC e 53% de humidade relativa, quando lá em baixo, no vale de Odivelas a realidade é totalmente diferente.

Em Loures, a estação de Bucelas segue com *-0,7ºC*.

Do outro lado, na margem sul e junto ao Atlântico, a Praia da Rainha com 0,9ºC às 23h.


----------



## PDias (2 Fev 2011 às 00:31)

Boa noite,

por aqui ontem a miníma foi de 3,3ºC e a máxima de 12,6ºC, actualmente estão 7,7ºC e 60% hum/rel, com vento fraco de N.


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2011 às 01:29)

Boas

Acabei  chegar de Tomar e por lá já se verificava uma bela camada de geada.

Aqui também já há geada nos carros mas ainda muito fraca. Sigo com 2.0ºC


----------



## seqmad (2 Fev 2011 às 01:50)

Neste momento por aqui 3,2º, às 00h00 estavam 4,4º. Espero por isso sem dificuldade bater o mínimo que tenho deste Inverno, de 2,4. Noite bem fria aqui na Margem Sul.


----------



## meteo (2 Fev 2011 às 01:52)

Boa noite!


   Em Oeiras temperatura estagnada desde as 10 da noite entre os 8ºC e os 8,5.

Está agora nos 8,3ºC.Temperatura algo ridicula de tão alta que está,não desçe daqui.Será que estão a fazer fogueiras à volta da estação?


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2011 às 04:59)

A temperatura aqui já esteve nos 5,1ºC (mínima), e em minutos disparou para os actuais 7,5ºC.
Consequências do vento que não se consegue manter nulo mais que 10 minutos.

Às 4h, Praia da Rainha nos -2,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2011 às 07:17)

Vento, vento, vento... consegue deitar por terra qualquer sonho de uma mínima decente. Fiquei-me pelos *5,1ºC* às 00:43.  O resto da madrugada decorreu com temperaturas na casa dos 6ºC.

De momento, 6,5ºC, humidade nos 54% e pressão a 1029 hPa.

Céu (ao que me parece, visto que ainda estamos em lusco-fusco) limpo.


----------



## lsalvador (2 Fev 2011 às 07:43)

Por Tomar o mês de Fevereiro começa bem, com duas minimas iguais de -3.6º


----------



## HotSpot (2 Fev 2011 às 07:58)

Mínima de *-0,2ºC*  mínima ano

Alguma geada.


----------



## lsalvador (2 Fev 2011 às 08:14)

lsalvador disse:


> Por Tomar o mês de Fevereiro começa bem, com duas minimas iguais de -3.6º



Rectificar mínima de hoje, -3.7º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Fev 2011 às 08:36)

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de -3.7ºC, e está muita geada, visto que ainda estão -2.0ºC.


----------



## Rainy (2 Fev 2011 às 08:40)

Bem, que venha a chuva e trovoada que isso é que dá animação, só espero que a previsão de chuva para a proxima semana não vá por agua a baixo.


----------



## PDias (2 Fev 2011 às 08:53)

Bom dia,
por aqui a miníma foi de uns "abrasadores" 6,7ºC e agora já estão 10ºC, o vento está moderado de N/NE. A altitude (inversões térmicas) e o vento desde à 4/5 dias que não têm deixado as temperaturas descer muito, e principalmente durante a noite oscilarem muito num sobe e desce constante.
Fiquem bem, que agora vou bulir, tenho grande parte do distrito de Lisboa para percorrer.


----------



## seqmad (2 Fev 2011 às 10:43)

A mínima por aqui acabou por ser de 1,2º, a mais baixa deste Inverno.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Fev 2011 às 11:46)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de *4.6ºC*.

Agora sigo com 12.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2011 às 12:01)

Por aqui mais uma mínima vergonhosa para um dia de AA no pico do inverno!

Mínima de *6,1ºC*no terraço (Davis) e 5,4ºC perto do solo (Davis)

Agora está a aquecer e estão 12,2ºC, 44%Hr, 1030,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Fev 2011 às 12:07)

Por aqui a temperatura também não desceu muito, tendo a mínima ficado pelos 4,5ºC, outra vez.

Sigo agora com 9,9ºC, 1030 hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## Lousano (2 Fev 2011 às 12:23)

A mínima hoje foi de -1,1ºC.

Neste momento 9,2ºC e um vento fraco muito desconfortável.


----------



## Teles (2 Fev 2011 às 12:47)

Boas,por aqui uma manha bem gelada, aqui fica uma prova disso:


----------



## rafaeljona (2 Fev 2011 às 12:50)

Mínima de -1ºC e muita muita geada/gelo nas ruas, jardins e principalmente por cima de carros que só era quebrado com água quente.
Agr estão ao 9ºC e a muita geada/gelo já derreteu.
Espero uma noite igual á de hoje esta noite.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2011 às 13:01)

13,5ºC actuais, com céu limpo e 36% de humidade.


----------



## meteo (2 Fev 2011 às 13:14)

Em Oeiras mínima de *5,3 ºC* ás 03:12.. 
Agora céu completamente limpo,mais um belo dia de sol e temperatura já nos 14,7 ºC.


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2011 às 13:26)

Boas

Nova mínima do ano cá em casa com -0.7ºC
Agora  vai em 10.7ºC

P.S. depois de 2 dias em que a mínima na estação do IM de Alvega chega quase aos -5ºC, eles metem aviso amarelo. Será que estão a dizer que ainda vai ser mais baixa.


----------



## jorge1990 (2 Fev 2011 às 14:10)

Boa tarde

Neste momento, 10.1ºC, 60%HR e 1030 hPa.
Céu Limpo.

Minima de hoje: *4.1ºC*


----------



## squidward (2 Fev 2011 às 15:14)

a mínima ficou aquém das expectativas e conseguiu ser mais alta que a de ontem  *1.8ºC*

ps- Fotos muito boas Teles


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2011 às 17:02)

Depois de uma máxima de 11.4ºC

Agora 11.1ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2011 às 17:25)

A mínima ficou mesmo nos 5,1ºC.

A máxima foi de 14,7ºC.

Agora sigo com 13,3ºC e 42% de humidade relativa.


----------



## jorge1990 (2 Fev 2011 às 18:10)

Boas

Neste momento, 10.7ºC, 55%HR e 1030 hPa

Dia de muito sol e máxima de *12.4ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2011 às 18:39)

Boas

Máxima de *15,6ºC*
Mínima de *6,1ºC* e 5,4ºC perto do solo

Rajada máxima: *26km/h*

Agora estão 12,0ºC bem mais que nos últimos dias! a já a partir desta madrugada as mínimas vão subir em todo o lado e acaba as geadas como se tem visto! daqui para a frente noites menos gélidas e dias amenos.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2011 às 18:49)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 14,4ºC

Mín - 6,6ºC


----------



## fsl (2 Fev 2011 às 19:47)

*Oeiras com uma tarde agradável:

MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  5.3°C às   3:12  16.4°C às 14:03 
*


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Fev 2011 às 21:40)

Sigo com 9.3ºC


----------



## Rainy (2 Fev 2011 às 21:50)

Parece que este inverno está demasiado calmo, parece mais Março, só os EUA é que estão oficialmente no Inverno.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Fev 2011 às 22:03)

Por aqui,céu limpo,sol e vento fraco todo o dia,com uma névoa matinal a acompanhar o ar gélido da manhã.

Termino o dia com céu limpo,vento nulo e uma ligeira névoa.

Temperatura actual: +5.1 (Frio) 

Máxima do dia: +12.9 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: -0.5 (Frio Extremo)  - Houve uma bela formação de gelo/geada

Até amanhã


----------



## NfrG (2 Fev 2011 às 22:07)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2011*

Boa noite

Sigo com céu limpo e 9,4ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Fev 2011 às 22:17)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2011*

Boa Noite

Por aqui sigo com 2.3ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.6ºC

T.Minima: -3.7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Fev 2011 às 22:21)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2011*

Boa noite!
Dia fresco e de céu limpo.
De momento, 9.4ºC, 56%HR, 1032hpa.

Extremos do dia:

4.9ºC
13.2ºC.


----------



## Teles (2 Fev 2011 às 22:31)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2011*

Boas, por aqui 6,4ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2011 às 22:32)

Tenho aqui agora 9,9ºC, 70% e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2011 às 23:39)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *14.8ºC*
Mínima: *-1.1ºC* 

Agora sigo já com 2.7ºC e vento fraco


----------



## fablept (2 Fev 2011 às 23:44)

Peniche neste momento com 11.6º


----------



## thunderboy (3 Fev 2011 às 00:07)

Boa noite.
Mínimas das duas últimas noites: -1.4ºC/-0.7ºC
Por agora segue nos 9.1ºC devido ao maldito vento que custa a acalmar.


----------



## Lousano (3 Fev 2011 às 00:18)

Neste momento uns "quentes" 4,0ºC, derivados ao vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2011 às 04:14)

A noite segue com vento fraco a moderado de NE e 9,2ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Fev 2011 às 12:16)

Por aqui sigo com 14.3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2011 às 12:26)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 6,6ºC

Agora céu pouco nublado algumas nuvens altas apenas e temperatura a subir bem vou com 13,8ºC, 55%Hr, 1031,9hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2011 às 12:47)

Mais uma mínima _nojenta_: *7,1ºC* esta madrugada. A temperatura manteve-se surpreendentemente estável toda a noite.

Neste momento sigo com 14,2ºC, humidade nos 48%, céu limpo e pressão a 1031 hPa.

Vento moderado.


----------



## squidward (3 Fev 2011 às 13:21)

mínima de *3.7ºC*


----------



## jorge1990 (3 Fev 2011 às 14:58)

Boa tarde

Minima de hoje: *4.8ºC*


----------



## Lousano (3 Fev 2011 às 15:01)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o dia está a ser consideravelmente mais quente que os anteriores.

A mínima foi de 0,7ºC.

Neste momento 15,5ºC.

EDIT: Hoje pelas 10H00 a estação atingiu a pressão de 1035,1 hPa... AA totalmente instalado.


----------



## meteo (3 Fev 2011 às 15:47)

Boa tarde!


Está uma excelente tarde,surpreendentemente com temperatura bem elevada não esperada para o dia de hoje...Tenho raparado,Oeiras nos dias de anticiclone com pouco vento nos meses Fev-Abril tem máximas por vezes mais altas que Lisboa.


-Máxima em Oeiras de *18,8ºC* às 14:37  
           Agora vai nos 17,9ºC.
-Mínima alta,de *7,6ºC*.


Vamos lá ver nos próximos dias se não chega à máxima de 20ºC..


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2011 às 16:42)

Boas...

Tive alguns problemas com o RS pelo que não sei ao certo qual foi a máxima nem se a temperatura deste momento está certa... sei que meti o RS atras da casa sem apanhar vento e ao sol, e deu-me 18.3ºC, por fim meti-o no telhado a apanhar já vento e na mesma ao sol e deu-me *17.6ºC* (actuais).

Para ser sincero, não sei se o RS estará a fazer efeito 

Mínima desta noite: *0.0ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (3 Fev 2011 às 17:36)

Extremos de Hoje:

*17.3 °C (15:51 UTC)*
*0.8 °C (07:19 UTC)*


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Fev 2011 às 17:38)

Extremos de hoje:
*
0.6ºC *- Mínima

*17.2ºC *- Máxima


----------



## vitamos (3 Fev 2011 às 17:40)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Tive alguns problemas com o RS pelo que não sei ao certo qual foi a máxima nem se a temperatura deste momento está certa... sei que meti o RS atras da casa sem apanhar vento e ao sol, e deu-me 18.3ºC, por fim meti-o no telhado a apanhar já vento e na mesma ao sol e deu-me *17.6ºC* (actuais).
> [/COLOR][/B]



0,7ºC de diferença entre duas localizações não me parece um dado significativo. Procura sempre é a localização mais exposta possível. Se o RS estiver bem feito, um local totalmente desimpedido é aquele que te dará dados mais fiáveis (em princípio...)


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2011 às 18:07)

Boas

Mínima:*6,6ºC (05:39)*
Máxima:*18,1ºC (16:26)*

Rajada máxima:*26km/h*

Agora estão 15,5ºC, 54%Hr, 1030,5hPa e vento fraco!!


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2011 às 18:37)

vitamos disse:


> 0,7ºC de diferença entre duas localizações não me parece um dado significativo. Procura sempre é a localização mais exposta possível. Se o RS estiver bem feito, um local totalmente desimpedido é aquele que te dará dados mais fiáveis (em princípio...)



Obrigado pela atenção 

O problema mais grave é que eu meti o RS à sombra e sem que levasse vento marcava 15.9ºC  e àquela hora todas as estações aqui próximas marcavam entre 1ºC a 2ºC a mais...
Penso que o RS está bem feito, pelo que não deixa entrar de certo, radiação directa. O que receio é que os pratos não sejam suficiente bons para protegerem as restantes radiações =/

Cumps.

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic mas neste momento não me encontro em casa e nao tenho aqui estação... mas posso dizer que o céu está limpo e o vento é fraco


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Fev 2011 às 19:12)

Por aqui sigo com 12.1ºC.


----------



## F_R (3 Fev 2011 às 19:31)

Hoje fiquei sem ligação na estação, pelo que deixo aqui os extremos de Abrantes

Mínima de 0.1ºC
Máxima de 20.1ºC

Em Abrantes(centro da cidade) estão 13.7ºC
Aqui 10.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2011 às 20:27)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *16,0ºC*, sendo que a tarde foi marcada pelo céu limpo e vento fraco.

De momento sigo ainda ameno, com 11,3ºC e humidade nos 79%.

Pressão nos 1031 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Fev 2011 às 22:25)

Boa Noite

O dia de hoje já foi mais quente, 18.9ºC de máxima.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2011 às 22:34)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia de sol, e hoje ligeiramente mais quente que nos últimos dias.
De momento, 11.3ºC, 67%HR, 1034hpa.

Extremos do dia:

5.6ºC
15.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2011 às 07:49)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *7,3ºC*, e temperatura actual de 7,4ºC.

Humidade nos 91% e pressão a 1032 hPa.

Céu limpo e alguma névoa húmida.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Fev 2011 às 07:50)

Resumo de Ontem:

Céu limpo/pouco nublado por nuvens altas e bastante sol.
Terminei-o com céu limpo e nevoeiro a instalar-se.

Máxima do dia: +14.0 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +1.2 (Frio) 

Já agora sigo com bastante nevoeiro e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual (Mínima de hoje): +5.2 (Frio)

Até logo


----------



## F_R (4 Fev 2011 às 09:20)

Bom dia

Mínima de 0.9ºC
Agora 3.7ºC


----------



## F_R (4 Fev 2011 às 11:08)

Neste momento já 8.7ºC

Por volta das 9.30 ainda havia muita geada por todo o lado


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2011 às 12:23)

Hoje o Gil já opta pelas t-shirts. Vento fraquinho e 16,0ºC, em rápida subida. O céu mantém-se limpo.

Humidade nos 46% e pressão a *1034 hPa*.


----------



## fsl (4 Fev 2011 às 12:28)

*De salientar os 1036.1 de Pressão atingidos hoje em Oeiras:

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 04-02-11 12:19) 
Temperatura: 15.5°C Wind chill: 15.5°C Humidade: 68%  Ponto Condensação: 9.6°C  
Pressão: 1035.5 hPa Vento: 0.0 km/hr  ESE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm 

*


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2011 às 12:42)

Ontem a máxima foi de 16,6ºC.
Hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho.

Sol, vento fraco, 15,3ºC e um cheirinho a primavera...


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Fev 2011 às 12:46)

Dia já mais ameno, estando a temperatura nos 14ºC, a mínima foi de apenas *7,1ºC*.

Destaque para a pressão que se encontra nos 1035 hPa!

Vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2011 às 13:09)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 6,7ºC

Destaque mesmo para a pressão que teve um máximo aqui de 1035,5hPa a ultima vez que esteve neste valor foi em 2008

Agora estão 16,4ºC, 51%Hr, 1034,1hPa e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Fev 2011 às 13:43)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui, tal como o Miguel referiu, destaca-se essencialmente o altíssimo valor da pressão atmosférica, que segue nos 1036hpa e que já esteve nos 1037hpa. Um recorde para a minha estação.
Quanto à temperatura, sigo com 14.2ºC, após mínima de 7.1ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2011 às 13:43)

E já estão 17,5ºC! hoje devo bater a máxima do ano por aqui!


----------



## jorge1990 (4 Fev 2011 às 14:06)

Boa tarde

Minima de hoje: 5.8ºC

A pressão atmosférica atingiu o máximo 1037 hPa. Neste momento está nos 1035 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2011 às 15:06)

Aqui a máxima do ano já foi ultrapassada.
Pela primeira vez acima dos 18ºC.

Sigo com 18,2ºC e 44% de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (4 Fev 2011 às 15:46)

Boas

Em Abrantes a temperatura hoje já chegou aos 20.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2011 às 16:34)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,8ºC

Mín - 8,2ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2011 às 16:45)

Aqui a máxima foi de *20,6ºC (15:50)* nova máxima do ano 

Mínima de *6,7ºC (06.55)*

Rajada máxima: *16km/h* até agora!

Agora estão 18,2ºC, 50%Hr, 1033,1hPa e vento fraco quase nulo


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Fev 2011 às 17:25)

Um tarde muito agradável é aquilo que se pode dizer da tarde de hoje.

Por agora sigo com 15.8ºC e SOL!


----------



## homem do mar (4 Fev 2011 às 17:35)

temperatura máxima do ano 20.9!!!! bem bom já andei de t-shirt


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Fev 2011 às 18:25)

Mas que belo dia !

Muito sol, nuvens altas, e umas temperaturas contrastantes:

*Máxima - 18.0ºC*
*Mínima - 2.8ºC*

Agora com 13.1ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2011 às 18:43)

Depois de uma tarde quentinha a temperatura vai descendo e mostrando que estamos ainda no inverno  ainda assim segue alta 14,4ºC


----------



## Rainy (4 Fev 2011 às 19:04)

Por aqui um dia mais que Primavera, a meio do INVERNO, que vergonha enquanto os EUA levam com tudo.


----------



## fablept (4 Fev 2011 às 19:53)

Em Peniche não há calor, nem frio...máxima de 14.3, mínima de 12.1. Possivelmente a cidade com menor amplitude térmica no país


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2011 às 21:22)

Boa noite!

Hoje o dia foi frio durante a madrugada com mínima de *1.8ºC* e durante a tarde foi mais quentinho tendo atingido uma máxima de *18.2ºC*.

Agora já sigo de novo com temperatura fria, 7.2ºC, vento nulo ou muito fraco de S* e 1035hPa.

*Interessante que nos últimos dias durante a tarde, o vento tem predominado de N,NE e NW(como o caso de hoje), e durante a noite o vento predomina do quadrante S...


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2011 às 21:28)

Aqui tenho 13,1ºc na Davis do terraço e 10,3ºc na Davis perto do solo  humidade de 67% e pressão nos 1033,6hPa o vento é fraco


----------



## DRC (4 Fev 2011 às 21:31)

Registam-se agora *11,6ºC* de temperatura e 78% de humidade na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2011 às 21:36)

Já agora...registei 0.2mm (da geada destes últimos dias que tem acumulando).

Conta como precipitação? ou ignoro o valor? 

Obrigado


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Fev 2011 às 22:44)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Já agora...registei 0.2mm (da geada destes últimos dias que tem acumulando).
> 
> Conta como precipitação? ou ignoro o valor?
> 
> Obrigado



Conta.

Sigo com uma temperatura que não parece estar lá fora: 6.8ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Fev 2011 às 22:57)

Extremos de Hoje:

*17.7 °C (15:25 UTC)*
*2.4 °C (06:25 UTC)*

Mais uma noite fresca...mas cada vez menos frescas.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Fev 2011 às 23:42)

Boas!
Dia de sol e temperaturas amenas...
Sigo ainda com 10.3ºC, 69%HR, 1034hpa.

Extremos do dia:

7.1ºC
16.3ºC.


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2011 às 23:47)

Boas

Sigo já com uns frescos *4.5ºC*, 89%HR e vento nulo.


----------



## Teles (5 Fev 2011 às 00:38)

Boas por aqui, temperatura actual de 2,5ºC e a ficar um nevoeiro cerrado:


----------



## F_R (5 Fev 2011 às 01:28)

Isto hoje tá bem mais quente, 6.3ºC ainda
E algum nevoeiro


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Fev 2011 às 01:47)

Foi um dia mais quente que os outros sem dúvida e bastante agradável, pena que a máxima é influenciada pelo Sol.. Mas pela estação da Moita deve rondar o mesmo.

Sigo actualmente com 8,7ºC, vento nulo, céu limpo e 1033 hPa.


----------



## F_R (5 Fev 2011 às 08:37)

Bom dia

Mínima de 2.0ºC, agora 2.5ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Fev 2011 às 09:30)

Resumo de Ontem:

Nevoeiro Matinal que se dissipou e se transformou em céu limpo/pouco nublado por nuvens altas com um agradável sol.
Terminei o dia com céu nublado e novamente com nevoeiro a instalar-se.

Máxima do dia: +15.3 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +5.1 (Frio) 

Já agora sigo com céu limpo e névoa húmida que restou do forte nevoeiro da madrugada.

Temperatura actual: +4.0 (Frio)  - A subir a pique
Mínima do Dia: +1.5 (Frio)  -  Houve formação de geada "molhada"


----------



## Teles (5 Fev 2011 às 10:00)

Boas, mínima até ao momento de -0,5ºC , temperatura actual de 4,0ºC e céu limpo


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Fev 2011 às 10:12)

Já sem nevoeiro, mínima de *3.3ºC.*

Agora muito sol e vento fraco.

0.2mm acumulados do nevoeiro.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Fev 2011 às 10:22)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de *5.1ºC*.

Agora sigo com 9.5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Fev 2011 às 10:56)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de -1.9ºC, e mais geada.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2011 às 12:05)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal tive uma mínima de *6,7ºC*

Agora muito sol e vou já com 15,7ºC mais uma tarde de calor até ai as 17horas, e a ver se não bato a máxima do ano de ontem !

A pressão continua alta nos 1033,2hPa e o vento é praticamente nulo


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2011 às 13:12)

Boas

Mínima de *2.0ºC* por aqui.

Agora sigo com 14.7ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2011 às 14:16)

Aqui sigo com 18,9ºC, 50%Hr, 1031,1hPa e vento praticamente nulo apenas uma leve brisa por vezes


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Fev 2011 às 14:23)

Mas que calor  

18.0ºC neste momento, uma tarde quente.


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Fev 2011 às 15:39)

Boa tarde

Dia de muito sol. Tempo primaveril.

Minima de hoje: *5.8ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Fev 2011 às 16:32)

Máxima de 18.2ºC.

Sigo com 16.2ºC e muito sol.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2011 às 16:35)

Isto para quem vem do interior norte, está um calorzinho de morrer, de manhã andei a raspar gelo do vidro do carro e chego cá de manga curta, a primavera já está a chegar, já se nota bem no sul 

16,9ºC neste momento e vento nulo/fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Fev 2011 às 17:42)

Desce rápido, 13.9ºC e sol.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Fev 2011 às 18:10)

Em Tomar, novamente uma mínima negativa que ficou nos -2.0º, com uma máxima que chegou aos 20.8º, esta neste momento com 14.7º e vai descendo bem rápido, a uma média de 4.4º/h.

Nota : enquanto fazia este Post, a temperatura baixou 0.4º


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2011 às 18:49)

Segundo dia consecutivo com máxima na casa dos 20ºC

Mínima:*6,7ºC (07:52)*
Máxima:*20,4ºC (15:31)*

Rajada máxima:*14,5km/h*

Agora estão 13,4ºC, 65%Hr, 1031,3hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2011 às 20:30)

Extremos do dia:

Máxima: *18.6ºC* 
Mínima: *2.0ºC* 

Agora sigo com 9.8ºC, vento muito fraco e a pressão ainda alta nos 1032hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2011 às 21:35)

Mais uma _tarde-de-t-shirt_, com máxima de *18,0ºC*.

Ainda assim, madrugada fresca, com mínima de *5,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 10,8ºC e humidade nos 73%.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2011 às 22:13)

Boas

Estão 7.0ºC, 76%HR e vento nulo


----------



## fsl (5 Fev 2011 às 23:05)

*Em Oeiras, hoje, amplitude termica muito significativa...

dições actuais (actualizado a 05-02-11  22:59) 
Temperatura:  11.3°C  
Humidade: 68%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 5.6°C  
Vento: 1.6 km/hr E 
Pressão: 1031.7 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  56.8mm 
Wind chill:  11.3°C  
Indíce THW:   10.9°C  
Indíce Calor:  10.9°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  5.1°C às   8:25  17.9°C às 14:46 
Humidade:  56%  às  14:47  92%  às   6:52 
Ponto de Orvalho:  3.3°C às   7:43  10.6°C às  15:33 
Pressão:  1031.5hPa  às  15:55  1034.4hPa  às  11:09 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   12.9 km/hr  às  12:54 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  5.0°C às   8:12  
Maior Indíce Calor   17.2°C às  14:30 

*


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2011 às 23:46)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia de sol, embora tenha amanhecido com nevoeiro e temperaturas suaves.
De momento, sigo com 10.6ºC, 68%HR, 1033hpa.

Extremos do dia:

7ºC
15.4ºC.


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2011 às 00:09)

Por aqui está mesmo fresco, sigo com 4.9ºC, 80%HR e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2011 às 00:21)

Desde as 00:00, a temperatura caiu 1,3ºC.

8,8ºC actualmente, com humidade nos 74%.


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2011 às 00:22)

9,4 por aqui se bem que cá por baixo tenho 8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2011 às 00:44)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,8ºC

Mín - 7,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2011 às 01:23)

Espectacular descida na última hora, tendo atingido os *7,1ºC* há pouco.

Humidade nos 74% e pressão a 1029 hPa.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Fev 2011 às 08:58)

Resumo de ontem:

Madrugada com muito nevoeiro.
Resto do dia Primaveril com céu limpo,muito sol e vento fraco.
Terminei-o com céu limpo e neblina.

Máxima do dia: +16.0 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia. +1.5 (Frio)  

Desde o dia 03 que eu ando a usar t-shirt durante a tarde,o tempo está um espectáculo, ora faz um gelo de manhã , ora faz calor durante a tarde....dias bem fixes

Já agora sigo com céu limpo,vento fraco e com sol já a começar a aquecer a manhã.

Temperatura actual: +5.0 (Frio) 
Mínima do dia: +2.4 (Frio) 

Até logo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Fev 2011 às 09:14)

Bom Dia

Mais uma Minima negativa -1.4ºC, e geada.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2011 às 10:03)

Bom dia.

Aquilo que parecia um excelente início de madrugada, com a rápida queda da temperatura, depressa se tornou em mais um longo período de estagnação.

Mínima de *6,4ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 13,1ºC, a subir a um rito escandaloso de *+4,4ºC/h*!

Dias excelentes, sem dúvida.


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2011 às 10:36)

Boas

Aqui tive no terraço mínima de 7,3ºC e perto do solo 5,9ºC

Agora estão 12,5ºC, 69%Hr, 1029,8hPa e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2011 às 11:25)

Minima mais baixa do que estava a pensar, *1.9ºC* 

Agora 12.0ºC, e vamos ver se chegamos aos 20ºC.


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2011 às 13:25)

Boas

Por aqui a madrugada foi mais fria que ontem, com *1.0ºC* 

Agora 16.4ºC e vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2011 às 13:58)

Um espectacular Domingo, com 17,2ºC, 48% de humidade, e céu limpo.

Pressão a 1027 hPa e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Rainy (6 Fev 2011 às 14:03)

Bem ainda á bocado fui dar um passeio a uma pequena zona verde selvagem, o sol quente dava um ambiente de Verão, com tudo seco apesar das ervas verdes.
Esta semana que vem podia ser de chuva já que para quem trabalha era melhor, mas é melhor começar a pensar em ir de t-shirt e óculos de sol que não vai faltar em nenhum dia.

(Desculpem este desabafo)


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2011 às 14:15)

E vou com o terceiro dia consecutivo com máximas na casa dos 20ºC 

Máxima até ao momento de 20,3ºC

Agora estão 19,8ºC, 46%Hr 1027,0hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Fev 2011 às 14:42)

Que belo dia que está hoje, a temperatura está nos 19.2ºC, o vento é nulo e o céu está com alguns cirrus.


----------



## jorge1990 (6 Fev 2011 às 14:55)

Boa tarde

Minima de hoje: *5.6ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2011 às 14:56)

Que calor .

20.1ºC é a máxima neste momento.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Fev 2011 às 15:18)

Temperaturas Maximas as 14.00h nas estaçoes amadoras do IM

*Leiria-Cidade* *24,1°C* 
*Leiria-Aérodromo* *19,9°C*
*Alcobaça* *19,6°C*


----------



## meteo (6 Fev 2011 às 15:23)

Grande amplitude térmica nestes últimos dias em Oeiras,pouco habitual por aqui!
-Mínima de 5,8ºC às 8:11.
-Máxima de 19,4ºC às 14:53. 


Por agora está nos 19,2ºC.

A estação é a *MeteoOeiras* do utilizador do fórum fsl 
http://www.meteooeiras.com/


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2011 às 15:25)

Mínima de *1.9ºC*
Máxima de *20.4ºC*

Espectacular 

Agora 17.3ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Fev 2011 às 15:30)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Temperaturas Maximas as 14.00h nas estaçoes amadoras do IM
> 
> *Leiria-Cidade* *24,1°C*
> *Leiria-Aérodromo* *19,9°C*
> *Alcobaça* *19,6°C*



A estação do IM na cidade de Leiria deve estar bem exposta ao Sol,pois se repararem as temperaturas á mesma hora nas restantes estações do IM no continente são muito diferentes,além disso a máxima na minha estação não passou dos +16.8 ºc ,ás 14:57 e uma temperatura idêntica registou-se noutras estações pessoais como por exemplo na do Romeu Paz: http://meteo.romeupaz.com


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Fev 2011 às 15:46)

Realmente é um pouco estranho,eu pessoalmente nao conheço em que zona é que esta a estaçao!sera mesmo no centro da cidade,num local abrigado e exposto ao Sol?  Mas o que é certo é que esta estaçao tem sempre maximas acima das restantes da mesma zona..e minimas tambem 

Se alguem souber as causas desta discrepancia desta estaçao diga


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Fev 2011 às 16:13)

Temperaturas Maximas às 15.00h nas estaçoes amadoras do IM

*Leiria-Cidade* *23,2°C*
*Alcobaça* *20,3°C*
*Leiria-Aérodromo* *20,0°C*
*Coruche* *20,0°C*


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2011 às 16:25)

A temperatura já foi até aos 17ºC há cerca de 1 hora, mas voltou a aquecer, 19.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2011 às 16:34)

A t-shirt voltou à rua.

19,0ºC agora, com um valor máximo até ao momento de *19,1ºC*.

O vento, fraco/nulo é ameno.

Humidade nos 36% e pressão a 1026 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2011 às 17:56)

Mais uma tarde fantástica de sol.
Máxima do ano em Odivelas: 19,6ºC.

A mínima foi de 5,8ºC.

Agora sigo com 16,4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2011 às 18:03)

Aqui tarde solarenga e agradável.

De momento 16,0ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Geiras (6 Fev 2011 às 19:24)

Boas

Extremos do dia:
*19.0ºC*/*1.0ºC*

Amplitude térmica: *18ºC*
Rajada de vento: *9.4km/h*

Actual:
Temp.: 11.9ºC
Hum.R.: 66%
Baro.: 1028hPa

Vento nulo e céu pouco nublado por cirrus.


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2011 às 20:05)

Mínima:*7,3ºC (06:50)* no terraço e perto do solo 5,9ºC
Máxima:*20,3ºC (14:08)* 

Agora estão 12,6ºC, 76%Hr, 1027,1hPa e vento fraco


----------



## N_Fig (6 Fev 2011 às 21:08)

Extremos de hoje:
1,6ºC/17,1ºC.
Um dia quente mas com uma madrugada fria. Atualmente estão 8,6ºC e a humidade é de 67%.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Fev 2011 às 22:13)

Boa noite!
Isto está mesmo um marasmo meteorológico, mais um dia igual aos anteriores... irra!
Sigo com 11.7ºC, 72%HR, 1029hpa.

Extremos do dia:

7.7ºC
15.9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Fev 2011 às 22:43)

A Máxima de hoje foi de 20.0ºC


----------



## HotSpot (6 Fev 2011 às 23:12)

Extremos de Hoje:

*18.2 °C (14:22 UTC)*
*2.1 °C (06:33 UTC)*

Máxima do Ano.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2011 às 01:33)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,1ºC

Mín - 8,0ºC

Máxima do ano.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Fev 2011 às 07:28)

Resumo de Ontem:

Céu limpo/pouco nublado por nuvens altas, muito sol e vento fraco.
Terminei o dia igualmente com céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.

Máxima do dia: +16.8 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +2.4 (Frio) 

Já agora sigo com céu pouco nublado (nebulosidade a aumentar) e vento fraco/nulo.

Temperatura actual: +3.7 (Frio)  

Mínima de hoje até agora: +3.2 (Frio) 

Até logo


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Fev 2011 às 12:24)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 15.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Lousano (7 Fev 2011 às 13:28)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado, vento fraco e 14,6ºC.

A mínima foi de -0,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2011 às 14:00)

Boas

Mínima de 5,8ºC no terraço e 5,2ºC perto do solo

A manha foi de nevoeiro cerrado até quase ao fim da manha!!

Agora está sol apesar de muita humidade no ar 81%

Temperatura nos 13,7ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (7 Fev 2011 às 14:19)

Boa tarde

Minima de hoje: *7.2ºC*


----------



## F_R (7 Fev 2011 às 17:36)

Mínima 4.0ºC
Máxima 19.5ºC

Agora 15.8ºC


----------



## rafaeljona (7 Fev 2011 às 17:37)

Nevoeiro muito cerrado de manhã que se prolongou até ás 11 horas.
Dia sem nuvens, mas a aumentar a nebolusidade a partir das 4 horas e agora cáu muito nublado.


P.S : Sabem se vem festa para os próximos dias ou semanas?
Tou farto deste tempo! Já chatei! 0 de precipitação, 0 de festa, 0 de tudo( menos de sol).


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2011 às 17:45)

extremos hoje:

Mín:*5,8ºC* terraço e 5,2ºC perto do solo
Máx:*15,3ºC* bem abaixo do previsto 18/19ºC

Rajada máxima:*19,3km/h S*

Agora estão 13.9ºC, 75%Hr, 1023,9hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (7 Fev 2011 às 19:38)

Boas.

Por aqui tive uma máxima altinha, comparando com os arredores.

*18.5ºC*/*3.8ºC*

Acumulado de 0.2mm devido ao nevoeiro, que persistiu até final da manhã.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2011 às 19:46)

Dia não tão agradável como os anteriores, com máxima de *16,1ºC*.

A mínima ficou-se pelos *6,4ºC*.

Alguns Cumulus e Cirrus no céu, sendo que o vento soprou mais forte.

De momento sigo com 11,8ºC e humidade nos 82%.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Fev 2011 às 20:09)

Boa noite!

Hoje mais uma tarde agradável, apesar de ligeiramente mais fresca do que as tardes dos dois últimos dias.

Durante a tarde registou-se o aparecimento de nuvens e de uma brisa.

Por agora sigo com 12.0ºC, céu com algumas nuvens e vento nulo.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Fev 2011 às 20:15)

Extremos de hoje:
1,9ºC/16,6ºC.
Atualmente 10,8 e céu nublado a pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Fev 2011 às 21:41)

Boa noite!
Madrugada/manhã de nevoeiro, dia de sol, e tarde/noite de céu nublado.
Temperatura nos 11.3ºC, com 84%HR, 1026hpa.

Extremos do dia:

7ºC
16ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Fev 2011 às 22:08)

Extremos de Hoje:

*16.9 °C (15:33 UTC)*
*2.7 °C (04:01 UTC)*

Céu Muito Nublado.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Fev 2011 às 22:14)

Dia primaveril com céu pouco nublado,vento fraco e sol.
Termino-o com céu nublado,vento fraco e alguma névoa.

Temperatura actual: +9.2 (Frio) 

Máxima do dia: +16.2 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +3.2 (Frio) 

Até amanhã


----------



## Geiras (7 Fev 2011 às 22:32)

Extremos do dia:

Máxima: *18.5ºC*
Mínima: *3.8ºC*

Rajada de vento: *10.1km/h*
Precipitação: *0.2mm*

Agora 9.3ºC, vento fraco/nulo, 78%HR e 1025hPa estabilizados.

EDIT(22:39h) temperatura a subir, 9.7ºC actuais.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2011 às 22:48)

Sigo com 10,9ºC, 87%Hr, 1024,0hPa e vento nulo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Fev 2011 às 22:55)

Boa Noite

Hoje foi mais um dia primaveril com a Máxima a chegar aos 18.0ºC, mas em contra partida a Minima de hoje foi novamente negativa, foi de -1.1ºC, claro houve geada.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Fev 2011 às 00:17)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,9ºC

Mín - 7,7ºC


----------



## Lousano (8 Fev 2011 às 02:51)

A máxima de ontem foi de 17,6ºC, temperatura agradável, mas nada comparável com a temperatura primavil que tive pelo Baleal neste último fim-de-semana. 

Neste momento 4,7ºC


----------



## Rainy (8 Fev 2011 às 10:11)

Aproxima-se uma linha instavel, mas deve se dissipar antes de chagar cá, não acham??


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Fev 2011 às 10:38)

Rainy disse:


> Aproxima-se uma linha instavel, mas deve se dissipar antes de chagar cá, não acham??



No maximo uns chuviscos,nao me parece que de para mais


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Fev 2011 às 11:59)

Bom dia!

Hoje logo ao inicio da manhã havia nevoeiro por aqui, entretanto dissipado.

Por agora sigo com 12.5ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## JoãoPT (8 Fev 2011 às 12:03)

Mínima de 8.3ºC.

Sigo actualmente com 14.2ºC, 1022 hPa, vento nulo e céu muito nublado, a ameaçar de chuva.


----------



## Lousano (8 Fev 2011 às 12:23)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado, vento moderado com rajadas mais fortes e 13,9ºC.

Mínima de 3,1ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Fev 2011 às 13:34)

Por aqui sigo com 14.2ºC e céu muito nublado. 

Existe algum vento em altitude.


----------



## F_R (8 Fev 2011 às 13:41)

Boas

Agora 13.6ºC

Mínima 5.1ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (8 Fev 2011 às 14:32)

Boa tarde

Minima de hoje: *8.6ºC*

Sigo com 15.5ºC e 78%HR


----------



## jorge1990 (8 Fev 2011 às 18:01)

Boas

Neste momento 15.1ºC e 75%HR

Dia marcado por muita nebulosidade.


----------



## F_R (8 Fev 2011 às 18:30)

Dia de céu muito nublado com uma máxima de 14.6ºC

Agora 13.4ºC


----------



## Geiras (8 Fev 2011 às 20:02)

Condições actuais:

Temp.: 15.1ºC
Hum.: 66%
Baro.: 1020hPa

Vento fraco a moderado e céu muito nublado.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Fev 2011 às 20:24)

Extremos de Hoje:

*15.9 °C (15:02 UTC)*
*4.8 °C (04:25 UTC)*


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Fev 2011 às 20:42)

olá 

Muito nevoeiro durante a manhã que deu lugar a uma tarde com nebulosidade bem mais consistente e em tons bem cinzentos que fazia prever alguma precipitação. Pelo que pude observar tal não sucedeu, apenas o vento vindo de SSW se destacava pela sua velocidade mostrando-se moderado com ocasionais rajadas mais fortes.
Desde o cair da noite que o vento se mostra apenas com intensidade fraca.

A temperatura ronda os amenos *14ºC*.


----------



## Reportorio (8 Fev 2011 às 21:32)

Miratejo

T: 14.9ºC
H: 83%
Gust: 25.2Km


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

Boa noite!
Dia de alguma nebulosidade com temperaturas amenas.
De momento, 14.6ºC, 74%HR, 1027hpa.

Extremos do dia:

9.3ºC
16.7ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Fev 2011 às 22:13)

Dia mais escuro e ameno com céu nublado/muito nublado e vento moderado.
Termino-o igualmente com céu nublado e vento moderado.

Temperatura actual: +14.1 (Agradável)  

Máxima do dia: +15.0 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +6.8 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para amanhã:

Períodos de céu muito nublado e de chuva fraca,vento moderado.

Máxima do dia: +18ºC
Mínima do dia: +10ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2011 às 23:08)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mín:*7,4ºC (05:02)* perto do solo marcou 6,4ºC
Máx:*15,9ºC (12:49)*

Raj. máx:*45km/h*

Precipitação: 0,2mm provocado pelo nevoeiro de madrugada

Agora estou com 13,8ºC, 78%Hr, 1019.2hPa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (8 Fev 2011 às 23:16)

Neste momento ainda 11.1ºC


----------



## fsl (8 Fev 2011 às 23:36)

*Em Oeiras, a TEMP mantem-se teimosamente ao redor de 15ºs :





*


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2011 às 00:05)

Boa noite.

Temperatura estabilizada (14.7ºC), pressão estabilizada (1019hPa), Humidade R. estabilizada (70%). 

Vento fraco a moderado com rajadas de SSE.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2011 às 00:21)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14,2ºC

Mín - 7,6ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Fev 2011 às 01:00)

Olá

Alguma precipitação ainda que fraca desde há pouco.

*Valores de ontem*:
Máx: 6.5ºC
Mín: 14.5ºC

*Actual*: 13.4ºC


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2011 às 01:23)

Já pingou por aqui, mas sem acumulação.

Despeço-me com 14.4ºC, 75%HR e vento moderado com rajadas de SSE.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2011 às 02:20)

De momento chuva e 12ºC.

1mm acumulado para já.
Vento fraco de SO.


----------



## NfrG (9 Fev 2011 às 07:19)

Bons dias

Sigo com céu muito nublado e 13,3ºC.
À 0:30 chegou a chover, mas não com muita intensidade.


----------



## Rainy (9 Fev 2011 às 07:34)

Aqui sim chegou a chover torrencialmente ás 5:30.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Fev 2011 às 07:37)

Na Moita parece não ter chovido. Pelo menos a estação assim o diz.

No Cais do Sodré 1,2 mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2011 às 09:46)

HotSpot disse:


> Na Moita parece não ter chovido. Pelo menos a estação assim o diz.
> 
> No Cais do Sodré 1,2 mm acumulados.



Setúbal idem! 0,0mm 

Mínima de 11,5ºC

Agora céu nublado e 13,4ºC

venha sexta para ver chover e Domingo :P


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Fev 2011 às 10:06)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de *12.6ºC*.

Agora sigo com 13.5ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## jorge1990 (9 Fev 2011 às 12:33)

Boa tarde

Minima de hoje: 13.5ºC 

Neste momento, 16.6ºC e 77%HR


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Fev 2011 às 12:41)

Boa tarde, temperatura nos 18ºC, pressão a 1020 hPa e vento fraco.

A mínima ficou-se pelos *11,2ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2011 às 14:15)

Alguma chuva durante a noite tendo rendido 4,6 mm estando o céu a limpar neste momento.

15,8ºC e vento moderado de sul.


----------



## F_R (9 Fev 2011 às 15:22)

Mínima de 10.2ºC

Agora 16.4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Fev 2011 às 16:31)

Chove fraco, máxima de *19,1ºC.*


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Fev 2011 às 16:44)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 15.7ºC.


----------



## zejorge (9 Fev 2011 às 16:50)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 16,4º tendo a mínima sido de 11,0º às 03h31.
A pressão está nos 1021hpa, e o vento sopra fraco de ENE 5,4 kmh.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2011 às 17:15)

Aqui ao contrario do previsto tem estado a cair aguaceiros durante a tarde e neste momento cai outro mas são tão fracos que a precipitação só agora contabilizou os primeiros 0,2mm 

Mínima de *11,5ºC*
Máxima de *18,2ºC*

Agora estão 15,1ºC, 84%Hr, 1019,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2011 às 17:22)

Este aguaceiro acabou por me surpreender e cai agora chuva moderada e a precipitação já vai nos 1,2mm  

14,6ºC


----------



## dASk (9 Fev 2011 às 17:26)

esta a vir aqui direitinho a margem sul também, a ver vamos quanto larga por aqui


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2011 às 17:31)

Aqui já vou com 2,4mm


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2011 às 17:32)

Aguaceiro fraco e sol por aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Fev 2011 às 17:33)

Que negro para os lados de palmela 

0,2mm acumulados, 14.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2011 às 17:36)

Este aguaceiro parasse que não tem fim  já cá cantam 3,0mm e continua a chover bem!

13,8ºC, 91%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2011 às 17:48)

Aqui não passa de chuviscos. E entretanto o sol já desapareceu no horizonte.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Fev 2011 às 17:55)

Bela chuvada que está a cair !

3mm acumulados e o aguaceiro parece ainda tardar a passar, visto que na Moita ainda o rain/rate ronda os 15mm.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2011 às 17:56)

Continua a chover mas agora menos, a precipitação acumulada vai em 6,0mm com um rain rate máximo de 17,4mm/h

13,7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Fev 2011 às 18:00)

4,2mm acumulados, não pára.


----------



## meteo (9 Fev 2011 às 18:03)

Aqui à tarde não choveu nada,e a maior parte do tempo esteve sol.
Chuva foi de madrugada e até com rain rate de 145 mm/hora às 2 da manhã
Acumulação de 5.2 mm.
A máxima foi de 17,6ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Fev 2011 às 18:17)

*Máxima de 18,6ºC* Máxima do ano 

3,4 mm acumulados do aguaceiro já referido. Intensidade que chegou a ser moderada. Boa acumulação até porque está quase estacionário, desloca-se muito devagar para Norte.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Fev 2011 às 18:19)

HotSpot disse:


> *Máxima de 18,6ºC* Máxima do ano
> 
> 3,4 mm acumulados do aguaceiro já referido. Intensidade que chegou a ser moderada. Boa acumulação até porque está quase estacionário, desloca-se muito devagar para Norte.



Exacto, agora ainda chove mais do que á pouco, 5mm acumulados!


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2011 às 18:49)

Boa noite. Finalmente uma ligeira acalmia nesta trabalhosa semana. No entanto, amanhã o Gil volta à carga. 

O dia foi de céu encoberto, e chuva fraca a moderada pela manhã.

Acumulei *5,3mm*.

De momento sigo com 14,5ºC e céu encoberto, quer por Cumulus, quer também por Altostratus, que possibilitaram um bonito pôr-do-Sol.


----------



## F_R (9 Fev 2011 às 18:49)

Máxima de 16.4ºC

Agora 14.0ºC

Nada de chuva


----------



## jorge1990 (9 Fev 2011 às 20:48)

Boa noite

Neste momento, 15.3ºC e 81%HR

Máxima de hoje: 17.7ºC


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (9 Fev 2011 às 21:22)

Depois de algum tempo sem postar no forum faco os balanços de hoje
Manha de hoje com chuva fraca que depois passou a muito nublado
Tarde foi de algumas abertas mas por volta das 5 horas o ceu comecou a escorecer com a passagem de uma célula um pouco carregada e escura, mas apesar de tudo chuveu apenas um aguaceiro moderado de pouca duração.
Agora não chove neste momento


----------



## Teles (9 Fev 2011 às 21:23)

Boas, por aqui o dia ainda rendeu 10mm até ao momento de precipitação, temperatura actual de 13,7ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Fev 2011 às 21:23)

Olá 

Céu nublado com boas abertas pela manhã, muita nebulosidade pela tarde e períodos de chuva fraca; vento fraco a moderado predominando de SW.
Os Cumulus avistados até a meio do dia deram lugar aos Nimbostratus que sobretudo pelo final da tarde provocaram alguma precipitação.
Desde há pouco que não chove e o vento moderou a sua intensidade.

A temperatura por aqui ronda os *13ºC*.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Fev 2011 às 22:15)

Por aqui dia com céu muito nublado/nublado com algum sol a partir da tarde e vento moderado a fraco.
Chuva fraca durante a madrugada que rendeu apenas 2mm.
Termino o dia com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: +13.9 (Agradável) 

Máxima do dia: +17.2 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +11.2 (Agradável) 

Previsão do IM para amanhã:

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento moderado a fraco.

Máxima do dia: +17ºC
Máxima do dia: +8ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2011 às 22:21)

Boa noite...

Dia nublado por Cumulus com abertas e tempo muito seco..tendo acumulado apenas uns miseráveis 1mm. 

Máxima de *18.4ºC* e a mínima são os actuais *12.9ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Fev 2011 às 22:27)

Boa noite!
Finalmente o regresso da chuva, ainda que em quantidade mínima, apenas 2mm.

De momento, sigo com 14.3ºC, 78%HR, 1023hpa.

Extremos do dia:

13.7ºC
19ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Fev 2011 às 23:39)

olá

Ao chegar a casa, o cenário nocturno é de alguma tendência para o nevoeiro, penso que não tenda a adensar-se mas talvez pelo excesso de humidade. Lá no alto o céu apresenta muitas nuvens mas também algumas abertas que permitem observar a Lua.
Sem precipitação e vento fraco que parece vir de NE.

*Valores de hoje*:
Máx: 17.6ºC 
Mín: 12.4ºC 

*Actual*: 13.2ºC


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima *18.4ºC*
Mínima: *10.9ºC*

Precipitação: 1mm 

Agora 10.9ºC, 80%HR, 1022hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## F_R (10 Fev 2011 às 00:05)

Começa o novo dia com 10.7ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Fev 2011 às 01:52)

Por aqui a temperatura custa a descer, 11,3ºC estagnados.

1022 hPa e vento nulo.

Ainda choveu ao fim da tarde, mas fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Fev 2011 às 07:39)

Bom Dia

Extremos de Ontém:

T,Máxima: 20.2ºC
T.Minima: 8.2ºC
Prec: 0,5mm

Hoje a Minima foi de 3.0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2011 às 11:13)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,1ºC

Mín - 13,1ºC

Precipitação - 4,6 mm


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Fev 2011 às 12:09)

Olá!

Hoje a mínima foi de 9.8ºC.

Agora sigo com 14.9ºC e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Fev 2011 às 12:48)

Mínima de *9.2ºC*.

Actualmente 16,7ºC, 1022 hPa, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado por cirrus.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Fev 2011 às 14:53)

Máxima de *18.8ºC*, para já.

Céu maioritariamente nublado agora, pouco sol.


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2011 às 18:06)

Boas. Máxima de *18.1ºC* e mínima de *6.9ºC*

Agora 15.4ºC, vento fraco, 1021hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Fev 2011 às 18:23)

13,9ºC agora e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## F_R (10 Fev 2011 às 18:35)

Mínima de 7.5ºC
Máxima de 17.5ºC

Agora 14.1ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Fev 2011 às 19:43)

Olá 

Excepto na ausência de precipitação e intensidade do vento, foi um dia um pouco à semelhança do de ontem que para além das temperaturas amenas também o céu apresentou-se nublado mas com boas abertas.

Temperatura por aqui a rondar os *14ºC*.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2011 às 20:02)

min:8,1ºC
máx:17,7ºC

Agora estão 11,9ºC, 81%Hr, 1021,0hpa e vento nulo


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Fev 2011 às 20:05)

Por aqui sigo com 13.7ºC.


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2011 às 21:38)

Boas

9.1ºC, vento nulo e céu limpo com poucas nuvens.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Fev 2011 às 21:51)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.3ºC

T.Minima: 3.0ºC

Prec: 0,7mm


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Fev 2011 às 22:03)

Boa noite!
Dia de céu geralmente pouco nublado, com temperaturas agradáveis.

Extremos do dia:

10.3ºC
17.7ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Fev 2011 às 22:10)

Dia primaveril com céu muito nublado/pouco nublado,sol e vento moderado a fraco.
Termino-o com céu pouco nublado, ligeira névoa e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: +9.3 (Frio) 

Máxima do dia: +16.8 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +8.5 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para amanhã:

Períodos de céu muito nublado e de chuva fraca/moderada, vento moderado.

Máxima do dia: +15ºC
Mínima do dia: +7ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## F_R (10 Fev 2011 às 22:25)

Agora 10.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2011 às 00:05)

Está fresco por aqui, 7.7ºC e 86%HR.

O vento é praticamente inexistente.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Fev 2011 às 00:07)

olá

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco em deslocação de WNW.

*Valores de ontem*:
Máx: 16.7ºC
Mín: 10.2ºC

*Actual*: 10.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2011 às 00:46)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,8ºC

Mín - 9,8ºC


----------



## F_R (11 Fev 2011 às 00:54)

8.5ºC agora


----------



## Rainy (11 Fev 2011 às 09:53)

Pareçe-me que esta frente trás algumas células embebidas, vi no IMapweather algumas descargas.
Podiam comfirmar?


----------



## shli30396 (11 Fev 2011 às 11:05)

Rainy disse:


> Pareçe-me que esta frente trás algumas células embebidas, vi no IMapweather algumas descargas.
> Podiam comfirmar?



Confirmo, traz mesmo alguma actividade. Vamos lá ver se cá chega.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Fev 2011 às 11:08)

Aqui está as descargas que já houve ao largo de portugal:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Fev 2011 às 11:13)

E são fortes, como podem ver nesta imagem do radar do IM:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Vamos ver se chegam cá a portugal.


----------



## shli30396 (11 Fev 2011 às 11:48)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Vamos ver se chegam cá a portugal.



Penso que a parte activa passará a norte de Lisboa, indo até à Figueira da Foz, isto caso chegue a terra.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## shli30396 (11 Fev 2011 às 13:11)

shli30396 disse:


> Penso que a parte activa passará a norte de Lisboa, indo até à Figueira da Foz, isto caso chegue a terra.



Já está a perder intensidade eléctrica, mas mantém-se a chuva.


----------



## Profetaa (11 Fev 2011 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,,,,,
Começou agora o chover de forma moderada/forte com algum vento....
e parece que veio para ficar


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2011 às 14:16)

Boas

Madrugada com vento em geral nulo e mínima de 6.3ºC

Inicio de manhã com céu limpo mas que se tornou gradualmente nublado.

Sigo com 16.7ºC, 63%HR, 1019hPa.

O vento intensificou nas últimas horas, estando moderado com rajadas de S.


----------



## Met (11 Fev 2011 às 14:28)

Ouve-se trovejar por Cascais.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (11 Fev 2011 às 14:35)

Boas tardes , depois de duas descargas electricas começou a chover moderado por Leiria


----------



## fhff (11 Fev 2011 às 14:43)

Aqui por Colares, entre as 14:25 e 14:36, choveu forte e com actividade eléctrica intensa. Queda também de granizo. Mantém-se a trovoada.


----------



## PTbig (11 Fev 2011 às 15:08)

Por aqui nada de chuva, mas começou agora a ouvir-se trovoada


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2011 às 15:34)

Trovoada!

A oeste está assim:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dahon (11 Fev 2011 às 15:37)

Neste momento chove moderado por Coimbra.

Cumps.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Fev 2011 às 15:43)

Precipitaçoes Maximas Registadas até as 15.00h

*Cabo Carvoeiro* *7,9mm*
*Cabo Raso* *7,1mm*
*Alcobaça* *6,1mm*
*Leiria* *4,3mm*


----------



## Teles (11 Fev 2011 às 15:44)

Boas , por aqui chove a potes e o céu está assim para Oeste:


----------



## FilipaP (11 Fev 2011 às 15:50)

Em Telheiras céu muito carregado, mas ainda sem chuva e sem trovoada.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=1711319935782&set=o.114729005204350


----------



## Microburst (11 Fev 2011 às 15:59)

O que se passa que de repente o céu aqui pela zona da Grande Lisboa ficou negro e até já ribombou um trovão? Não era esta a previsão, pois não?


----------



## zejorge (11 Fev 2011 às 16:00)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SW, mas sem chuva nem trovoada.
A temperatura é de 17,3º


----------



## Microburst (11 Fev 2011 às 16:11)

É este o aspecto neste momento, 16h, por Almada e Lisboa. 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Iuri (11 Fev 2011 às 16:11)

Começou a gotejar em Telheiras


----------



## F_R (11 Fev 2011 às 16:21)

Boas

Mínima de 5.7ºC
Máxima de 17.9ºC

Agora 16.7ºC

O céu ainda se encontra pouco nublado, vamos ver o que chega por cá.


----------



## meteo (11 Fev 2011 às 16:25)

Por aqui chuva moderada acompanhada com trovoada há mais de meia-hora. 
Oeiras acumulou 5,2 mm até agora 

Vai chovendo forte agora..


----------



## rafaeljona (11 Fev 2011 às 16:28)

Chove moderado a forte ás umas 2 horas para cá
2 trovões a oeste e vento fraco
Já tinha saudades deste tempo

PS Já viram a previsão para domingo, 2 e 3 feira?


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2011 às 16:28)

Boas

Há cerca de meia hora começou a entrar uma camada nebulosa muito negra que não deixou nem uma pinga.

Para Oeste está muito escuro e ouvi ainda 1 trovão.

15.4ºC e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## shli30396 (11 Fev 2011 às 16:29)

Foram poucos mas bons os trovões por aqui. Afinal a célula enfraqueceu a norte mas intensificou-se a sul.  Muito bom!
Agora talvez o Alentejo tenha tb qualquer coisita.


----------



## meteo (11 Fev 2011 às 16:33)

Com este aguaceiro forte passou dos 5,2 mm até 6,8 mm em poucos minutos. 
Pareçe estacionária a célula,o tempo está igual há 30 min,com chuva moderada e trovões.Melhor do que esperava.
E mais uma bomba  Mais de 10 trovões até agora.


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2011 às 16:34)

e já se ouvem!


----------



## Lightning (11 Fev 2011 às 16:34)

Chuva e trovoada aqui.


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2011 às 16:36)

Começa a pingar fraco e mais 1 trovão 

EDIT(16:40) Trovoada cada vez mais perto, segundo a ultima imagem do radar do IM, a célula está a reactivar-se


----------



## jorge1990 (11 Fev 2011 às 16:42)

Boas

Maxima de hoje: 16.9ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Fev 2011 às 16:47)

Por aqui está muito negro a Oeste, chove de forma moderada, pude presenciar mesmo por cima de mim alguns mammatus.

Manhã de Sol e fim de tarde de chuva, e quem sabe, trovoada! 

16.5ºC há 5 minutos, começou a chover e caiu rapidamente para os 14.3ºC.

1018 hPa.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Fev 2011 às 16:54)

Precipitacoes Acumuladas até as 16.00h

*Cabo Raso* *10,6mm*
*Cabo Carvoeiro* *9,1mm*
*Alcobaça* *8,3mm*
*Leiria/Aerodromo* *5,8mm*

Pessoalmente acima do que esperava


----------



## NfrG (11 Fev 2011 às 17:07)

Boas tardes!

Por volta das 15:30h ouvi um trovão ao longe e desde então começou a chover, com intensidade desde as 16:00h. Por agora mantém-se a chuva mas sem trovoada. 12ºC.


----------



## meteo (11 Fev 2011 às 17:21)

Por aqui parou de chover,e acumulou *8,0 mm*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Fev 2011 às 17:31)

Mas que sorte que vocês têm, por aqui nada, só céu nublado por nuvens altas, mas já fiquei contente esta tarde vi uma bela célula para os lados do alentejo.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Fev 2011 às 17:41)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Mas que sorte que vocês têm, por aqui nada, só céu nublado por nuvens altas, mas já fiquei contente esta tarde vi uma bela célula para os lados do alentejo.



Pois,o episodio de hoje restringe-se às zonas mais litorais,sem contemplar regioes mais interiores.Domingo sera mais democratico


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2011 às 17:44)

Boas

Aqui não chegou a linha maior de instabilidade vai chegar dentro da próxima hora

Precipitação de apenas 0,4mm ainda

12,9ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Fev 2011 às 17:53)

Precipitaçoes Acumuladas até as 17.00h

*Cabo Carvoeiro* *14,1mm*
*Cabo Raso* *11,1mm*
*Alcobaça* *9,2mm*
*Torres Vedras/Dois Portos* *7,4mm*
*Leiria/Aérodromo* *6,9mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2011 às 17:54)

Por Queluz alguma chuva e trovoada, tendo rendido até ao momento 5,8 mm.

11,2ºC e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Iuri (11 Fev 2011 às 17:55)

Está tudo bem por Almada, Barreiro, Montijo?


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Fev 2011 às 18:15)

Trovoadaa ?    

Tem estado a chover moderadamente, 2mm acumulados.

Agora parece que vem aí em força.


----------



## rafaeljona (11 Fev 2011 às 18:39)

mais de 70 mm?


----------



## meteo (11 Fev 2011 às 18:45)

rafaeljona disse:


> mais de 70 mm?


Não cairam mais de 70 mm. É a taxa de precipitação naquele intervalo de tempo.
Foi uma precipitação máxima de 70 mm/hora,ou seja se chovesse numa hora sempre daquela maneira cairiam 70 mm.


----------



## F_R (11 Fev 2011 às 18:49)

12.3ºC

Parece que nem a uns pingos vamos ter direito por estes lados


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Fev 2011 às 18:52)

Precipitaçoes Acumuladas até as 18.00h

*Cabo Carvoeiro* *19,8mm*
*Alcobaça* *11,9mm*
*Cabo Raso* *11,2mm*
*Torres Vedras/Dois Portos* *8,8mm*
*Leiria/Aérodromo* *8,0mm*


----------



## fablept (11 Fev 2011 às 18:56)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Precipitaçoes Acumuladas até as 18.00h
> 
> *Cabo Carvoeiro* *19,8mm*
> *Alcobaça* *11,9mm*
> ...



Choveu bem em Peniche até à cerca de 5mnts, agora está apenas a chuviscar. Mas foi a minha primeira molha este ano (literalmente)


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2011 às 18:57)

Boas

Sigo com 11.7ºC, 83%HR, vento fraco e 5.5mm acumulados.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Fev 2011 às 19:02)

fablept disse:


> Choveu bem em Peniche até à cerca de 5mnts, agora está apenas a chuviscar. Mas foi a minha primeira molha este ano (literalmente)



Pois, foi a zona onde choveu mais(Peniche,Cabo Carvoeiro,20mm nada mau  Espero que uns poucos quilometros mais a Norte,nas Caldas, tenha caido a mesma quantidade


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Fev 2011 às 19:07)

olá 

Uma manhã com céu em geral muito nublado que se intensificou aos inícios da tarde com Nimbostratus de tons bem ameaçadores e o que era previsível sucedeu, por cerca de uma meia hora após as 15H30, com ocorrências mais ou menos espaçadas as trovoadas ainda se mostraram bem audíveis e relâmpagos bem interessantes de observar; logo se seguiu a precipitação e com alguma intensidade.
De momento tudo aparentemente calmo, vento fraco de Sul e não chove.
A temperatura máxima ainda atingiu os *16.7ºC* antes da instabilidade tendo desde aí descido mais acentuadamente.

*Actual*: 11.8ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2011 às 19:16)

Aqui por Setúbal nada de mais!! ou melhor nada do que não tivesse previsto pelos modelos...acumulei apenas 1,2mm até agora

Venha Domingo 

Mínima:7,8ºC
Máxima:17,1ºC

Rajada máxima de 40km/h

Precipitação total:1,2mm com um rain rate máximo de apenas 2,6mm/h ridículo  

temperatura actual de 12,7ºC


----------



## DRC (11 Fev 2011 às 19:30)

Alguma chuva, nada de jeito e de trovoada nada aqui na Póvoa.

Em Sintra ao que parece um casal foi atingido por um relâmpago.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Fev 2011 às 19:52)

Precipitaçoes Acumuldas até as 19h00 e possivelmente finais

*Cabo Carvoeiro* *23,2mm*
*Alcobaça* *12,6mm*
*Cabo Raso* *11,4mm*
*Torres Vedras/Dois Portos* *8,8mm*
*Leiria/Aérodromo* *8,5mm*


----------



## Microburst (11 Fev 2011 às 20:04)

Iuri disse:


> Está tudo bem por Almada, Barreiro, Montijo?



Nesse período a chuva foi um pouco mais forte, a espaços inclusivé com algum granizo, mas já sem trovoada. Foi uma valente chuvada.  

Agora chove fraco, estão 11,5ºC, 92% de humidade e a pressão segue nos 1019hpa.


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Fev 2011 às 20:10)

Boas

Aqui fica um registo da chegada dessa enorme célula a Sesimbra







Abraços


----------



## HotSpot (11 Fev 2011 às 20:12)

Grande foto Rebelo 

Extremos de Hoje:

*17.5 °C (14:50 UTC)*
*5.1 °C (04:57 UTC)*

2,2 mm de precipitação.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Fev 2011 às 20:15)

Grande foto *Rebelo* Mamamutus sao sempre fotogénicos


----------



## meteo (11 Fev 2011 às 20:36)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui fica um registo da chegada dessa enorme célula a Sesimbra
> 
> ...



Está divinal


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2011 às 20:50)

Espectacular, Rebelo.


O meu relato, por volta das 15:30, em Agualva-Cacém, prende-se em trovoada, frequente e dispersa, com 2 descargas muito fortes e pertíssimo (distância temporal raio - trovão *<1s*!  [digno de filme. O _pânico_ foi geral! _Meteoloucamente_ fabuloso!]) seguidas de chuva forte.


Em Mira-Sintra a precipitação acumulada é de *11,7mm*.

Temperatura actual de 11,1ºC com céu encoberto e chuva fraca, constante.

Humidade nos 90% e 1019 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2011 às 20:57)

Grande foto Rebelo! 

Uma daqui de Odivelas, às 16:45.





(Vista para sul)

A precipitação acumulada foi de 5mm.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2011 às 21:01)

Gilmet disse:


> Espectacular, Rebelo.
> 
> 
> O meu relato, por volta das 15:30, em Agualva-Cacém, prende-se em trovoada, frequente e dispersa, com 2 descargas muito fortes e pertíssimo (distância temporal raio - trovão *<1s*!  [digno de filme. O _pânico_ foi geral! _Meteoloucamente_ fabuloso!]) seguidas de chuva forte.
> ...



Algures por aí caiu um raio que feriu num desses castelos dois jovens belgas que apesar de não correm risco de vida, sofreram queimaduras de 2º grau !!


----------



## Lousano (11 Fev 2011 às 21:01)

Boa noite.

Depois de um dia de céu pouco nublado e muito vento, só ao final da tarde surgiu a frente que deixou 2,8mm de precipitação.

Tmax: 16,8ºC

Tmin: 4,1ºC

Neste momento 10,0ºC


----------



## belem (11 Fev 2011 às 21:03)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui fica um registo da chegada dessa enorme célula a Sesimbra
> 
> ...



Espectacular!


----------



## Teles (11 Fev 2011 às 21:23)

Boas , por aqui ainda vai chovendo mas fraco , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 8,2mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Fev 2011 às 21:26)

Cabo Carvoeiro 23,7mm

EMA mais chuvosa do dia de hoje.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Fev 2011 às 21:45)

Essa foto ajrebelo está mesmo espectacular.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.7ºC

T.Minima: 1.5ºC


----------



## PTbig (11 Fev 2011 às 21:45)

A trovoada desta tarde infelizmente fez feridos, mas felizmente nada de grave.

http://www.bvspedrodesintra.com/not...belga-atingido-por-raio-no-castelo-dos-mouros

Abraços


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2011 às 21:58)

Grande fotos ajrebelo e André!!
Que célula brutal!!!


----------



## Rainy (11 Fev 2011 às 22:00)

Tambem vi essa nuvem, estava na aula de HCA quando lá fora parecia já ser 6:00.
Até o rio ao fundo parecia alcatrão, e de-repente uns passaros que estavam numa arvore, fogem e levanata-se uma ventania e uma chuvadae muito mais frio do que quando tinha entrado na aula!!


----------



## Rainy (11 Fev 2011 às 22:03)

Por agora chove moderadamente a forte há 1 hora e meia, e frio


----------



## Rainy (11 Fev 2011 às 22:21)

E, com tanta escuridão e nuvens tão baixas eu e os meu colegas quase pensamos que podia se formar outra vez um tornado e atingir-nos como no dia 17 de Abril 2010.


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (11 Fev 2011 às 22:35)

Olá
Hoje entre as 14h30m e 15horas da tarde olhei para o ceu e fui sopreendido por uma supercelula muito escura que parecia que iria formar um tornado.
Pena que não tirei fotos.
Entre as 15 horas da tarde e 17horas chuvia moderado com periodos de forte e muito forte e trovejou pouco.


----------



## fhff (11 Fev 2011 às 23:09)

Aqui por Sintra (Colares) choveu bastante, com granizo e trovoada bastante intensa. Já não via uma destas por aqui há bastante tempo. Alguns relâmpagos cairam a cerca de 600m do local onde me encontrava e vários, seguidos, a distâncias de 1-3 km. Acumulei 17 mm de precipitaçao até às 18:30, mas grande parte dela caiu entre as 14:25 e as 15:00 com especial intensidade durante 10 minutos (entre as 14:25 e as 14:35). Não sei quanto acumulei neste período pois não estava junto à estação.

Abraços


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (11 Fev 2011 às 23:09)

Neste momento não chove nada por aki e parece haver melhoria de tempo para à manha com periodos de muito nublado para o dia inteiro.
No entanto segundo as previsões do meteo irá ser uma semana bastante marcada por aguaceiros já com inicio em domingo que poderão ser fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.
Parece que vão ser dias de festa
e a ver se tiro algumas fotos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Fev 2011 às 23:14)

Extremos de hoje:

9,3 ºC / 17,5 ºC

5,8 mm

---

Trovoada e aguaceiros moderados durante a tarde.


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2011 às 23:15)

Boas
Extremos do dia:

Máxima: *17.3ºC*
Mínima:* 6.3ºC*
Precipitação 5.5mm
Rajada máxima: 32.4km/h

Agora sigo com 10.4ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Fev 2011 às 23:41)

Brutais as fotos

Por aqui manhã de céu limpo e sol com períodos de nublado,tarde com aumento de nebulosidade para encoberto com aguaceiros, vento moderado.
Precipitação de 8mm.
Termino o dia com céu muito nublado e vento nulo.

Temperatura actual: +11.5 (Agradável) 

Máxima do dia: +16.6 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +7.9 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para amanhã:

Ceú pouco nublado com períodos de muito nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima do dia: +15ºC
Mínima do dia: +4ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## Microburst (12 Fev 2011 às 00:23)

Excelentes fotos, parabéns aos dois.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2011 às 00:35)

Excelentes fotos pessoal 

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,3ºC

Mín - 9,4ºC

Precipitação - 8,0 mm


----------



## F_R (12 Fev 2011 às 01:01)

Por Abrantes nada de chuva

Agora 8.7ºC e nevoeiro


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Fev 2011 às 01:34)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui fica um registo da chegada dessa enorme célula a Sesimbra
> 
> ...



Boas

Aqui fica mais umas fotografias tiradas hoje em Sesimbra virado a sul
















Bem a trovoada era forte mas com algum tempo de intervalo, mas quando dava era bem forte e apanhava uma vasta área, a trovoada morreu com a chegada da célula a terra, caindo depois uma chuva forte que durou cerca de 20minutos, forte e bem gelada estava a gust front.

Abraços


----------



## stormy (12 Fev 2011 às 02:06)

Altamente, rebelo!
Nem parece...Portugal


----------



## 1337 (12 Fev 2011 às 02:49)

mas que grande apanhado
grande celula muito bom
belas fotos amigo


----------



## F_R (12 Fev 2011 às 08:44)

Bom dia

Mínima de 4.3ºC

Agora 4.6ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2011 às 11:33)

Bom dia!

Aqui a mínima foi de 8,8ºC a precipitação foi 0,2mm e deve ser humidade e não chuva!

Agora estão já 16,0ºC, 70%Hr, 1022,7hPa e vento fraco e nulo


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2011 às 13:40)

Excelente fotos *ajrebelo*! Também apanhei com essa célula 

Mínima de 7.6ºC.

Agora estão 16.2ºC (a descer), vento fraco e céu muito nublado.

Precipitação acumulada: 0.2mm.


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (12 Fev 2011 às 14:55)

Tenho que dar os parabéns a quem tirou essas fotos
As fotos foram tiradas no sítio e no momento certo.
Fazendo os balanços de manha e agora:
Manhâ com ceu pouco nublado com periodos de nublado e agora com algumas nuvens altas mas com cumbulos nimbos a sul.
Temperatura nos 14ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2011 às 16:26)

Boas

Por aqui o céu está maioritariamente limpo, mas avisto muitos Cumulus Congestus a N/NW.

Temperatura nos 16.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (12 Fev 2011 às 16:33)

Boas
Por aqui agora neste momento por acaso o ceu também está maioritariamente limpo com nuvens mas ao longe.


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2011 às 18:12)

Extremos do dia:

Máxima: *17.5ºC*
Mínima: *7.6ºC*

Precipitação:* 0.2mm*
Rajada de vento: *15.1km/h*

Actualmente sigo com 14.4ºC, 61%HR, 1021hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2011 às 18:25)

Pela Foz do Arelho teve um bom dia, bastante solarengo e pouco vento.

O mar estava bastante alterado, aqui ficam uma fotos.


----------



## Teles (12 Fev 2011 às 19:11)

Boas , hoje o mar estava um pouco bravo na Foz do Arelho,estás fotos foram tiradas com muito zoom devido a distancia em que me encontrava:


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Fev 2011 às 20:15)

11,4ºC e vento fraco.

Webcam a funcionar com os dados online.

http://tinychat.com/meteomontijo


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2011 às 20:40)

Boas fotos *Mário* e *Teles * 

Estou com 9.9ºC 82%HR e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2011 às 20:45)

Boas

Mais um bonito dia de primavera por aqui...ups inverno

Mínima:*8,8ºC (07:37)*
máxima:*18,1ºC (12:59)*

Rajada máxima:*14km/h*

Precipitação:0,2mm 

Agora estão 12,3ºC, 83%Hr, 1020.6hpa e vento nulo

Amanha um belo dia de chuva coisa rara este mês


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Fev 2011 às 22:11)

Boa noite!
Hoje foi um dia de primavera em pleno Fevereiro... amanhã a coisa muda, felizmente.
Ontem ainda choveu qualquer coisinha de jeito, tendo acumulado 9mm.

Extremos de ontem:

9.4ºC
17.9ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

10.9ºC
17.1ºC.


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2011 às 23:16)

Boas.

Já vou com 8.5ºC e vento muito fraco. 

Muito frio por aqui comparando com os arredores


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Fev 2011 às 23:51)

10,5ºC e céu pouco nublado


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,7ºC

Mín - 9,7ºC


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 01:42)

A temperatura tem estado a aumentar devido a nebulosidade, estando nos 9.4ºC depois de ter ido aos 8.2ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Fev 2011 às 08:19)

Resumo de Ontem:

Céu pouco nublado com períodos de muito nublado, sol e vento fraco.
Nevoeiro/neblina matinal.
Terminei o dia com céu nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima do dia: +15.0 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +7.5 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para hoje:

Céu muito nublado e períodos de chuva/aguaceiros, vento moderado.

Máxima prevista: +13ºC
Mínima prevista: +4ºC

Por agora sigo com céu encoberto, chuva fraca e vento moderado.

Temperatura actual: +11.2 (Frio*) 
Mínima do dia: +5.1 (Frio) 

Vamos esperar um bocadinho...






*Devido à sensação térmica provocada pelo vento.

Até logo.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Fev 2011 às 10:33)

Bom dia!

Por aqui sigo com 12.3ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 10:37)

Bom dia!

A mínima deu-se pouco depois da meia noite, sendo ela de 8.2ºC. Com a nebulosidade e o aproximar da frente, a temperatura começou a subir.

Agora estou com 13.2ºC, depois de já ter estado nos 14.4ºC.

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 1.2mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2011 às 10:42)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 10,1ºC, por volta das 03 da madrugada.

Agora com alguma chuva e 12,3ºC.

Bastante humidade no ar, 90% e 1mm acumulado.

Penso que o "forte" do dia de hoje em relacção á chuva está para as próximas horas.

Esta noite/madrugada a estação apitou, eram umas 06:00 a prever um agravamento do estado do tempo.

1013hPa e vento moderado.


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Fev 2011 às 10:51)

Boas

Hoje por Sesimbra estamos com nimbostratos logo chuva moderada e prolongada, já chove desde as 9 horas, o vento este sopra moderado a forte de sul.

Belas fotos de mar revolto Teles e Mário 

Abraços


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2011 às 10:52)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal caíram os primeiros pingos a minutos e acumulou 0,6mm que é a precipitação do dia até ao momento! a frente vai passar agora até ao meio dia ou 13h  mas não acredito que acumule muito mais do que uns 5mm! o que para uma frente é muito pouco..mas depois venha já terça :P

vento moderado com rajadas a mais forte de 54,7km/h

temperatura actual 13,3ºC com chill de 10ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2011 às 11:00)

Depois de um Sábado solarengo, passado em manga curta, na costa portuguesa, um Domingo invernal, com chuva forte.

Acumulados *14,4mm* até ao momento.

12,2ºC, tendo a mínima sido de *8,5ºC*.

Humidade nos 90% e pressão a 1011 hPa.


----------



## rafaeljona (13 Fev 2011 às 11:08)

Também já acumulei 15 mm e sempre a chover, a não querer descobrir
A chuva já atingiu o seu pico? OU vai passar ainda?
Vento moderado a forte


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 11:10)

Continua a chover de forma moderada, 3.7mm acumulados para já.

12.9ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2011 às 11:12)

Isso é que é acumular precipitação! assim tá bem! 

Aqui gora chove mais mas sem ser nada de especial, a temperatura desceu para os 12,8ºC e a precipitação subiu para os 1,4mm


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2011 às 11:13)

Chove agora com bastante intensidade, 2,8mm.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2011 às 11:14)

*17,7mm*. 

91% de humidade e 12,2ºC.


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 11:20)

5mm até agora.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2011 às 11:25)

Vai chovendo 2,2mm  
a temperatura esta estagnada nos 12,7ºC e a humidade é de 90% com pressão de 1012,5hPa o vento continua moderado com algumas rajadas a tocar os 45/50km/h


----------



## zejorge (13 Fev 2011 às 11:26)

Chuva moderada tendo acumulado 3,1 mm . Temperatura nos 11,8º e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SW 9,4 kmh


----------



## fsl (13 Fev 2011 às 11:27)

*Em Oeiras acabou de passar  a "zona" de precipitaçao mais intensa:







Condições actuais   (actualizado às 13-02-11 11:19) 
Temperatura: 13.2°C Wind chill: 10.8°C Humidade: 93%  Ponto Condensação: 12.1°C  
Pressão: 1012.5 hPa Vento: 32.2 km/hr  WSW  Precipitação: 27.4 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 9.4 mm 

*


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2011 às 11:27)

3,4mm acumulados e chuva moderada.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Fev 2011 às 11:31)

Bom dia!
Finalmente algum inverno...
9mm até agora... (dados do Lightning).


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2011 às 11:34)

Manhã chuvosa na grande Lisboa, já tinha saudades

Em Oeiras estão 13ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Fev 2011 às 11:36)

Zona de Pinheiro de Loures:

na última hora 8.1mm de precipitação. tenho um acumulado diário de 15mm.

a temperatura a descer quase 1 grau.11.5ºC neste momento.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Fev 2011 às 11:37)

Por aqui finalmente está a chover, a auriol têm acumulado até agora 2,5mm.


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 11:42)

Já cá cantam 7.5mm! Continua a chover de forma moderada. 12.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2011 às 11:44)

3,4mm  o rain rate máximo ainda não foi alem dos 6,4mm/h

rain rate actual 4,6mm/h

temperatura 12,7ºC


----------



## Microburst (13 Fev 2011 às 11:48)

O que é que os meus colegas têm contra dias de sol? Eu estava a gostar do dia de ontem. 

Aqui por Cacilhas chove com alguma intensidade, já tenho quase 8mm acumulados, está escuro de ser necessário em casa e na rua haver luzes acesas e o vento sopra moderado a forte de Sudoeste. A temperatura está agora nos 13ºC, humidade 85% e pressão atmosférica nos 1012hpa.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Fev 2011 às 11:53)

Bons Acumulados nas Emas do Litoral Centro das 10h às 11h:

*Alcobaça* *7,1mm*
*Torres Vedras/Dois Portos* *6,8mm*
*Leiria/Aérodromo* *6,6mm*
*Lisboa/Geofisico* *6,1mm*
*Leiria/Cidade* *5,9mm*
*Cabo Carvoeiro* *5,8mm*


----------



## dASk (13 Fev 2011 às 11:54)

por aqui rainrate de 41mm/h neste momento, chove a potes acumulado actual nos 9,2mm, mas a subir em flecha...!


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2011 às 11:56)

Chuva forte, vento forte, rajadas impressionantes que estão a chegar aos 45km/h.

9,8mm acumulados.


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 11:57)

Temperatura estabilizada nos 12.9ºC 87%HR e 10.2mm acumulados.

PS: Chove forte neste momento!


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2011 às 12:02)

Aqui a força da precipitação aumentou mas nada comparado com esses 41mm/h de rain rate da moita! ainda não tive mais de 10,2mm/h de rate aqui

Precipitação acumulada 5,6mm e rain rate actual 5,4mm/h

Temperatura 12,9ºC chill 9ºC, humidade 94%

o vento continua moderado com rajadas algumas a tocar os 50km/h


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 12:03)

Continua a chover forte!* 15mm* acumulados já!
EDIT(12:07) *17.2mm*


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2011 às 12:04)

miguel disse:


> Aqui a força da precipitação aumentou mas nada comparado com esses 41mm/h de rain rate da moita! ainda não tive mais de 10,2mm/h de rate aqui
> 
> Precipitação acumulada 5,6mm e rain rate actual 5,4mm/h
> 
> ...



Muito forte a chuva por estes lados.

13mm acumulados e vento forte.


----------



## NfrG (13 Fev 2011 às 12:08)

Boa tarde

Manhã de muita chuva, que caiu com muita intensidade sem parar durante 2h.
Por agora chove fraco e 11,9ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Fev 2011 às 12:11)

olá 

Ontem os ameaços, hoje a desforra com chuva apenas moderada mas intensificada pelo vento forte que há pouco se fez sentir.
Por agora a calma está presente com vento fraco que continua de SW e precipitação fraca.
Temperaturas com pouca oscilação desde o meio da tarde de ontem!

*Valores de 11 Fev*:
Máx: 16.7ºC
Mín: 9.6ºC
*
Valores de 12 Fev*:
Máx: 16.0ºC 
Mín: 9.8ºC

Temperatura a rondar os *12ºC*


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 12:17)

Precipitação a diminuir de intensidade, sendo agora fraca. Acumulados uns impressionantes 18.5mm, muito a cima do previsto.

12.7ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2011 às 12:18)

Vou com 7,4mm e a chuva continua sempre igual moderada nada de chuva forte, mas pronto vai acumulando bem! assim já parece uma frente  

ps: devia ter dito mais cedo agora cai mais forte com um rain rate de 20,2mm/h


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2011 às 12:19)

Fantástica chuvada sem parar, com vento forte.

18,5mm acumulados, vamos ver se chego aos 20mm..


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2011 às 12:19)

Diluvioo  58,8mm/h 

8,6mm


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Fev 2011 às 12:27)

miguel disse:


> Diluvioo  58,8mm/h
> 
> 8,6mm



Pelo Sat mais parece uma pequena cordilheira nebulosa de passagem por aí...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Fev 2011 às 12:29)

Neste momento está a cair uma bela chuvada.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2011 às 12:32)

E num ápice a precipitação aumentou para os 12,4mm  continua a chover mas mais fraco! a frente está já a dar as ultimas por aqui mas acabou por chover mais um pouco do que o previsto pelo GFS. 

12,1ºC


----------



## F_R (13 Fev 2011 às 12:32)

Bom dia

10.6ºC
e continua a chover

Acumulado 8.6ºC

Mínima 6.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2011 às 12:32)

A chuva parou e o céu está a ficar mais claro. *21,8mm* acumulados esta manhã.

11,1ºC de temperatura actual, em queda, e humidade nos 91%.

1012 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2011 às 12:41)

19,8mm

Vento moderado.


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 12:42)

Neste momento chove fraco e um acumulado de *19.7mm*.

12.3ºC e a humidade a descer também, 85%.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Fev 2011 às 12:44)

A frente a dar as últimas e o surgimento de algumas abertas neste imenso cinzento.

Desceu um pouco e está nos cerca de *11ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2011 às 12:50)

20,5mm acumulados e ainda chove moderado.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Fev 2011 às 12:53)

Das 11h às 12h os maiores registos de precipacoes nas Emas foram:

*Almada* *10,4mm*
*Barreiro* *7,9mm*
*Santarém* *7,6mm*
*Tomar* *7,4mm*


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2011 às 13:01)

Vai mesmo dando as ultimas gotas esta frente mas gota a gota já cá cantam 14,2mm 

11,8ºC,90%Hr, 1011,9hPa e o vento enfraqueceu


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 13:06)

Por aqui acabou...vento fraco e não chove.

Precipitação acumulada de *20mm* 

12.1ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2011 às 13:09)

Por agora acabou, 21,4mm.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Fev 2011 às 13:28)

Aqui acumulados 14,4 mm. Mais uma vez a Margem Sul levou com a maioria da precipitação


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2011 às 13:32)

Boa tarde.

Uma manhã de chuva que acumulou 11,7mm de precipitação.

Neste momento 10,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 13:41)

Pluviometro Auriol: *20.0mm*
Pluviometro artesanal: *22.2mm*


Sigo com 12.9ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2011 às 13:44)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui acumulados 14,4 mm. Mais uma vez a Margem Sul levou com a maioria da precipitação



Já estava a entrar em depressão porque não ia apanhar a Moita  

Mas afinal não podia ficar mais equilibrado fiquei com 14,4mm e um rain rate máximo de 58,8mm/h 

Agora o sol já vai querendo espreitar e  a temperatura é de 12,4ºC


----------



## Microburst (13 Fev 2011 às 14:22)

Podem juntar também Cacilhas com 18,3mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## rafaeljona (13 Fev 2011 às 14:29)

Que linda tarde de Inverno com céu muito pouco nublado e muito Sol
DE manha acumulei 19 mm
Parece Março como diz o ditado


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2011 às 14:36)

Depois de ter acumulado 21,4mm, agora está sol mas espera-se nos próximos minutos um aguaceiro moderado.

Rajada máxima do vento: 46km.


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 14:39)

Pluviosidade acumulada pelas estações amadoras dos membros aqui do fórum:

13/2/11 (00:00h - 14:39h) actualizadas:

Mira-Sintra: *21.8mm*
Atalaia, Montijo: *21.4mm*
Qta. do Conde, Sesimbra: *20.0mm*
Torres Vedras: *19.0mm*
Cacilhas,Almada: *18.3mm*
Moita:*14.4mm*
Setúbal: *14.4mm*
Lousã: *11.7mm*


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2011 às 14:42)

Que bela frente de rajada

43km de rajada ainda agora, e começa a chover bastante. Parece um temporal.

22mm.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Fev 2011 às 14:48)

A célula que o Andres refere a passar por aqui. Escuridão...







EDIT: Rendeu a rajada máxima do dia. 49,9 km/h.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2011 às 14:52)

HotSpot disse:


> A célula que o Andres refere a passar por aqui. Escuridão...



Já a acalmar, mesmo assim rajadas de vento brutais.

O MeteoMoita agora mesmo a registar tais rajadas.

23mm.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2011 às 15:13)

Bem acabou de cair aqui um forte aguaceiro que fez a precipitação passar dos 14,4mm para os actuais 16,4mm 

temperatura de 13,1ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2011 às 15:17)

Webcam neste momento funcional: http://tinychat.com/meteomontijo

13,4ºC.


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 15:21)

Não tem chovido na última hora, o céu encontra-se nublado com abertas e o vento é fraco a moderado.

Temperatura a subir agora com o sol a espreitar, estando nos 14.2ºC.


----------



## squidward (13 Fev 2011 às 15:42)

por volta das 11 horas, caiu uma chuvada muito forte tal como o aguaceiro das 14h, ambos caíram com uma intensidade e violência bruta mesmo.

Agora caiu outro aguaceiro, mas menos intenso que os dois anteriores.
12,0ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Fev 2011 às 15:48)

Houve alguma chuva desde o final da manhã até ao início da tarde.

Por agora já se notam algumas abertas, mas aguaceiros são prováveis que ocorram.

Sigo com 13.6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Fev 2011 às 15:48)

Por aqui o acumulado até agora vai em 12mm, bem bom.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Fev 2011 às 16:00)

Acumulados 10,8 mm até agora, desde as 0h.

A manhã e o início da tarde foram particularmente chuvosos.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2011 às 16:20)

Têm caído uns aguaceiros fracos, mas sem acumulação posterior à da manhã.

Temperatura nos 12,4ºC, já a descer, depois de uma máxima de *13,2ºC*.

Humidade nos 72% e pressão a 1012 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 16:32)

Inicio de tarde seco, comparando-o com a manhã.
Sigo com 14.4ºC, máxima de 15.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2011 às 16:40)

Por Queluz até ao momento caíram 12,0 mm e rajada máxima de vento de 82 km/h.

12,3ºC neste momento e vento moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Fev 2011 às 17:21)

Continuam a cair aguaceiros, 23,8mm acumulados.

PS - 17:35: Um aguaceiro moderado fez a precipitação acumulada subir para os actuais 25,2mm.

Muito mais do que se esperava.


----------



## jorge1990 (13 Fev 2011 às 17:42)

Boas

Neste momento, 12.9ºC e 73%HR


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 17:44)

*Precipitação acumulada por estações amadoras de membros aqui do fórum*

13/2/11 (00:00h - 17:45h) Actualizada:

Atalaia, Montijo: *25.2mm*
Mira-Sintra: *21.8mm*
Qta. do Conde, Sesimbra: *20.2mm*
Setúbal: *16.4mm*
Moita: *14.4mm*
Couço: *12.0mm*
Queluz: *12.0mm*
Moscavide: *10.8mm*


----------



## Rainy (13 Fev 2011 às 17:51)

Queria perguntar, se o que se vê na webcam da estância de esqui e um nevão ou nevoeiro??


----------



## Teles (13 Fev 2011 às 18:06)

Boas, por aqui até ao momento 22,3mm de precipitação , de momento céu muito nublado e temperatura actual de 8,8ºC, fotos de hoje no facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=58640&id=100000484020724&saved


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 18:08)

Extremos do dia:

Máxima: * 15.1ºC*
Mínima: *8.2ºC* (deverá ser batida antes das 0h)

Precipitação *20.2mm *(Auriol), Pluvio. Caseiro: *22mm
*

Rajada máxima *registada*: 28.8km/h SSO.

Actualmente sigo com 12.5ºC, 1014hPa e uns baixos 62% de humidade.


----------



## Microburst (13 Fev 2011 às 20:18)

Trovoadapower disse:


> *Precipitação acumulada por estações amadoras de membros aqui do fórum*
> 
> 13/2/11 (00:00h - 17:45h) Actualizada:
> 
> ...



Ainda pode entrar a minha nas estatísticas? 

Por Cacilhas, Almada, o acumulado entre chuva forte e aguaceiros foi de 21.3mm.


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 20:27)

Microburst disse:


> Ainda pode entrar a minha nas estatísticas?
> 
> Por Cacilhas, Almada, o acumulado entre chuva forte e aguaceiros foi de 21.3mm.



Podes, mas assim salto para 4º lugar  
Apesar de ter acumulado 22mm no pluvio artesanal.

Já volto a postar as precipitações máximas 

____

Sigo com 10.4ºC, 70%HR e 1016hPa.


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2011 às 20:28)

Em Odivelas a chuva da manhã rendeu 15mm.

Durante a tarde caíram alguns aguaceiros mas não renderam mais nada.


----------



## iceworld (13 Fev 2011 às 20:44)

Dia de aguaceiros, mais fortes durante a manhã.
A temperatura andou nos 9º/10º.
Por agora cerca de 7º


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 20:50)

*Precipitação acumulada por estações amadoras*

13/2/10 (00:00h-20:50h) Actualizada:

Atalaia, Montijo: *25.2mm*
Serra Candeeiros, Rio Maior: *22.3mm*
Mira-Sintra: *21.8mm*
Cacilhas, Almada: *21.3mm*
Qta. do Conde, Sesimbra: *20.2mm*
Corroios: *18mm*
Setúbal: *16.4mm*
Arroja, Odivelas: *15mm*
Moita, Setúbal: *14.6mm*
Queluz: *12mm*
Couço: *12mm*

Se descobrirem algum erro, valor desactualizado ou quiserem partilhar a vossa pluviosidade avisem 

*Aviso MeteoPT.com As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.*


----------



## Microburst (13 Fev 2011 às 20:52)

trovoadapower disse:


> podes, mas assim salto para 4º lugar



Quinto.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2011 às 21:13)

Aqui os extremos hoje foram:

Mínima:*10,1ºC*
Máxima:*14,5ºC*

Rajada máxima: *54,7km/h*

Precipitação total:*16,4mm* rain rate máximo:*58,8mm/h*

Agora:
11,0ºC
73%Hr
1016,5hpa
vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Fev 2011 às 21:43)

Boas!
Por cá, valem os 18mm de Corroios...

Extremos do dia:

10.9ºC
15.6ºC.


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 22:24)

Boa noite.

Sigo com 9.1ºC, 66%HR, 1018hPa e vento nulo.

Já agora, a Cova da Piedade so acumulou 5.3mm ?


----------



## Lousano (13 Fev 2011 às 22:44)

Este inicio de noite tem sido de aguaceiros moderados, mas de curta duração.

Acumulado: 16mm

Neste momento 8,2ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Fev 2011 às 23:00)

Dia com céu encoberto/muito nublado, alguns períodos de chuva/aguaceiros por vezes fortes,tarde com algumas abertas e algum sol, vento moderado.
Termino-o com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Precipitação de 14.2mm

Temperatura actual: +10.1 (Agradável)

Máxima do dia: +13.0 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia:+5.8 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para amanhã:

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros/períodos de chuva e vento moderado.

Máxima do dia: +12ºC
Mínima do dia: +4ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 23:04)

Sigo já com *7.4ºC* (nova mínima do dia)


----------



## F_R (13 Fev 2011 às 23:41)

7.7ºC

11.6mm acumulados


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2011 às 23:58)

A mínima deu-se à pouco,* 6.6ºC
*
Despeço-me com 7.5ºC, 78%HR e vento fraco 

EDIT(00:06) A temperatura tem estado a subir rapidamente, sigo com 8.7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2011 às 01:15)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,3ºC

Mín - 9,5ºC

Precipitação - 12,4 mm


----------



## squidward (14 Fev 2011 às 01:32)

Cai um aguaceiro moderado neste momento


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2011 às 01:37)

Trovoadapower disse:


> 13/2/10 (00:00h-20:50h) Actualizada:
> 
> Atalaia, Montijo: *25.2mm*
> Serra Candeeiros, Rio Maior: *22.3mm*
> ...



Boa recolha trovoadapower


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2011 às 02:41)

10,3ºC, completamente estabilizados, estando o céu muito nublado.

Humidade nos 69% e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## Teles (14 Fev 2011 às 07:48)

Boas, por aqui 4,5ºC ,  céu a ficar muito nublado e precipitação acumulada de 6,2mm , esta noite caiu algum granizo


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Fev 2011 às 11:56)

Dia de céu encoberto e períodos de chuva, na minha opinião está um dia agradável, já tinha saudades! 

12,5ºC, 1018 hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2011 às 12:11)

Obrigado *Mário* 

Mínima de 5.2ºC por aqui.

Sigo com 12.4ºC, por volta das 10h chegou um aguaceiro moderado mas que gradualmente se resumiu a pingas, acumulado de 1mm.


----------



## F_R (14 Fev 2011 às 13:47)

Mínima de 5.1ºC

Agora 10.4ºC e vai chovendo

Acumulou 2.6ºC até agora


----------



## rufer (14 Fev 2011 às 14:02)

Bom dia.

Deixo aqui um vídeo feito esta manhã na zona do farol da Nazaré.

algumas ondas devem ter 10 ou mais metros.

Espectacular.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2011 às 14:09)

Mínima de 8,4 ºC.

Chuva fraca a moderada de momento, com 3,2 mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Lousano (14 Fev 2011 às 14:19)

Boa tarde.

Surgiu agora a chuva, depois de uma manhã sem precipitação.

Durante a madrugada, o aguaceiros acumularam 2,5mm.

Neste momento 10,2ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2011 às 14:24)

Ta a chover aqui e vou com um acumulado desde as 0h de 3,0mm

mínima de 6,4

Agora estão 12,7ºC


----------



## zejorge (14 Fev 2011 às 15:11)

Boa tarde

Por aqui chove desde as 12h, e já foram acumulados 4,4 mm . Temperatura situa-se nos 10,1º tendo a mínima sido de 4,3º às 07h21.


----------



## iceworld (14 Fev 2011 às 16:26)

Por aqui chove fraco a moderado desde as 14h00.
A temp. ronda os 8º/9º


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2011 às 16:41)

Muita chuva a que tem caido, 9,5mm acumulados.


----------



## Rainy (14 Fev 2011 às 17:15)

Qunado chega o temporal de vento e chuva??


----------



## Lousano (14 Fev 2011 às 17:21)

Por aqui a chuva foi sempre fraca, acumulando até ao momento 5,1mm

Já não chove há algum tempo e estão 10,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2011 às 17:34)

6,2 mm e 11,7ºC

Vento moderado.


----------



## Microburst (14 Fev 2011 às 18:21)

Rainy disse:


> Qunado chega o temporal de vento e chuva??



Perguntava a mesma coisa, isto porque o meu condomínio teve a infeliz ideia de ir fazer obras de recuperação do telhado do meu prédio nesta altura, e quem mora no último andar sou eu.


----------



## fablept (14 Fev 2011 às 18:24)

Rainy disse:


> Qunado chega o temporal de vento e chuva??



Em Peniche tá um belo temporal..digno de Inverno!!


----------



## Nuno_1010 (14 Fev 2011 às 18:24)

Barragem de São Domingos​


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2011 às 18:40)

Boas

Por aqui sigo com 12.2ºC e 9.2mm acumulados


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Fev 2011 às 18:42)

Ranking de Precipitação de alguns Membros da região centro com estações amadoras até agora:

Moita: 12.6mm
Quinda do Conde: 10,5mm
Couço: 9,7mm
Atalaia, Montijo: 9,5mm
Serra de candeeiros: 6,2mm
Queluz: 6,2mm
Lousã: 5,1mm
Constância: 4,4mm
Moscavide: 3,2mm
Setubal: 3,0mm
Abrantes: 2,6mm


Nota: estes dados são relativos ás vossas mensagens, como alguns membros ainda não actualizaram os seus dados, alguns dados estão incorrectos.


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2011 às 18:45)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Ranking de Precipitação de alguns Membros da região centro com estações amadoras até agora:
> 
> Moita: 12.6mm
> Couço: 9,7mm
> ...




Obrigado por me fazer o favor 

Sigo já com 10.5mm acumulados e continua a chover moderado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Fev 2011 às 18:48)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Obrigado por me fazer o favor
> 
> Sigo já com 10.5mm acumulados e continua a chover moderado



Ora essa fiz isto com muito gosto.


----------



## meteo (14 Fev 2011 às 18:58)

Belo dia de Inverno no Campo Grande.
Esteve o dia todo chuva fraca a moderada,com algum vento à mistura. Em Oeiras está igual,mas chuva pouco intensa neste momento.


----------



## Rainy (14 Fev 2011 às 19:13)

E ainda é só o começo
Eu espero pelo temporal a sério de vento e chuva.
Por agora o vento vai se intensificandoo.


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Fev 2011 às 19:16)

Boas. Tarde marcada pelo agravamento constante do estado do tempo como o aumento de precipitação e do vento.

Não é demais expor os valores aqui também para todo o mundo ver, como os que visitam o fórum pela primeira vez, assim como os que seguem os dados meteorológicos apenas pelo fórum, estando ainda assim à distância de um clique. Sigam também em http://meteo-piedade.webnode.com

12.8ºC 93% 1011.4 hPa e 8.8 mm

Vento Sul 13 km/h


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2011 às 19:17)

Aqui assim que cheguei a casa e abri a porta, veio uma rajada bem forte de SW, mas a minha "Auriolzinha" apenas acumulou uns "fortes" 28.1km/h 


A temperatura tem estado a aumentar na última meia hora e encontra-se nos 12.7ºC.  11.2mm acumulados


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2011 às 19:19)

14mm acumulados, vento a intensificar-se e chuva moderada


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2011 às 19:26)

Boas

Aqui levo até ao momento 9,2mm de chuva 

rajada máxima até agora de 48km/h


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2011 às 19:34)

Permite-me lançar o novo Ranking, Chasing Thunder 

*Precipitação acumulada por estações amadoras*

14/2/10

Mira-Sintra: *18.8mm*
Atalaia, Montijo: *14mm*
Moita, Setúbal: *13.8mm*
Corroios: *12mm*
Qta. do Conde, Sesimbra: *11.2mm*
Moscavide, Loures: *10.7mm*
Queluz: *10.1mm*
Couço: *9.7mm*
Setúbal: *9,2mm*
Cova da Piedade, Almada: *8.8mm*


Se descobrirem algum erro, valor desactualizado ou quiserem partilhar a vossa pluviosidade avisem 

*Aviso MeteoPT.com As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas ou devidamente actualizadas.*


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2011 às 19:37)

Muito bons esses apanhados  quarta vão ter de fazer também para o vento 

temperatura actual 13,0ºC e finalmente parou de chover!!


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2011 às 19:43)

Por aqui a chuva continua, embora de forma fraca mas ainda a acumular, 11.5mm desde as 0h.

Temp.: 12.9ºC
Hum.: 88%
Baro.: 1012hPa
Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## Lousano (14 Fev 2011 às 19:43)

Desde a minha última intervenção que surgiram chuviscos esporádicos que nada mais acumularam.

A temperatura vai aumentando, actualmente nos 11,2ºC, máxima do dia.

Rajada máxima: 64,4 km/h


----------



## rafaeljona (14 Fev 2011 às 19:44)

Aqui não pára de chover desde o meio dia
Modarada a forte a precipitação.
13ºC neste momento
O pico de chuva para estes dias é para quando? Amanha, terça, quarta ou quinta feira?


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2011 às 20:02)

rafaeljona disse:


> Aqui não pára de chover desde o meio dia
> Modarada a forte a precipitação.
> 13ºC neste momento
> O pico de chuva para estes dias é para quando? Amanha, terça, quarta ou quinta feira?



Quarta vai ser o pior (melhor) dia


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2011 às 20:18)

Continua a chover fraco, acumulado até ao momento de 12.7mm 

13.0ºC ( a máxima hoje foi de *13.2ºC*), 92%HR e vento moderado de SO.

A pressão também já desceu para os 1011hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2011 às 20:20)

16mm acumulados.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Fev 2011 às 20:33)

Por Mira-Sintra, uma tarde de S. Valentim bem chuvosa, resultando numa bela molha. 

*26,3mm* acumulados até ao momento!

12,9ºC e 93% de humidade, com a pressão nos 1011 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2011 às 20:49)

Sigo já com 13.5ºC e 94%HR.

Parou de chover e tenho 13.2mm acumulados.
Vento com rajadas fortes em que registei apenas 33.8km/h... 

EDIT(21h): Pressão desce para os 1010hPa. 13.6ºC.


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2011 às 21:30)

Aqui vai chuviscando e registo 9,6mm com um rain rate máximo de 24,6mm/h pelas 14h 21m

temperatura em subida e registo neste momento a máxima do dia com 13,7ºC

A rajada máxima continua nos 48,3km/h SW

Pressão está nos 1010,3hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Fev 2011 às 21:42)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 12.7ºC

T.Minima: 1.3ºC

Prec: 12mm ( até agora)

Por agora chuvisca.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Fev 2011 às 21:42)

Queluz vai já com 15,4 mm.

13,1ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Fev 2011 às 21:42)

Boa noite!
Um belíssimo dia de inverno foi o que esteve hoje... and about time, direi eu...
De momento não chove, o que foi raro hoje, e a temperatura está nos 13.8ºC (máxima do dia), com 96%HR, 1011hpa. Vento moderado com algumas rajadas.

Extremos do dia:

8.7ºC
13.8ºC.
Precipitaçã0: 16mm (dados do Lightning).


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2011 às 21:44)

Temperatura e humidade estabilizada, 13.7ºC e 94%HR respectivamente.

15mm acumulados até agora (Auriol) e 16.7mm no artesanal


----------



## Rainy (14 Fev 2011 às 21:53)

Chuva chuva e mais chuuva
E ainda agora começou, são apenas os primeiros efeitos da tempestade QUIRIN


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

Boa noite!

Dia bastante chuvoso, especialmente à tarde.

Agora sigo com 13.2ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

Moita, sigo com 16,4 mm acumulados hoje.

Gráfico das últimas 6 horas. Nunca com grande intensidade mas certinha. Poucos foram os períodos de 10 minutos em que não foi registada precipitação.


----------



## NfrG (14 Fev 2011 às 22:07)

Boa noite

Chove cupiosamente desde, sensivelmente, as 12:00h, mantendo-se agora acompanhada de algum vento. 12,7ºC.


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2011 às 22:09)

*Precipitação acumulada por estações amadoras*

14/2/10 Actualização (22:10)

Mira-Sintra: *35.8mm*
Queluz: *16.5mm*
Moita, Setúbal: *16.4mm*
Moscavide, Loures: *16.3mm*
Corroios: *16mm*
Qta. do Conde, Sesimbra: *15.2mm*
Couço: *12mm*
Cais de Sodré: *10.8mm*
Setúbal: *9.9mm*
Cova da Piedade, Almada: *9.7mm*
Atalaia, Montijo: *14mm* _a actualizar_

Se descobrirem algum erro, valor desactualizado ou quiserem partilhar a vossa pluviosidade avisem 

*Aviso MeteoPT.com As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas ou devidamente actualizadas.*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Fev 2011 às 22:12)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Permite-me lançar o novo Ranking, Chasing Thunder
> 
> *Precipitação acumulada por estações amadoras*
> 
> ...



Logo agora que eu ia fazer o ranking.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Fev 2011 às 22:13)

Trovoadapower, mais uma para acompanhares:

http://www.meteocaisdosodre.info/

Cais do Sodré - 10,8 mm


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2011 às 22:17)

HotSpot disse:


> Trovoadapower, mais uma para acompanhares:
> 
> http://www.meteocaisdosodre.info/
> 
> Cais do Sodré - 10,8 mm



*Obrigado* 



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Logo agora que eu ia fazer o ranking.


*
Fazes o próximo*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Fev 2011 às 22:32)

Por a chuva voltou a intensificar-se, e vão 12,5mm


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2011 às 22:42)

A temperatura continua a aumentar lentamente, 14.2ºC (máxima do dia).

Agora não chove e acumulei 15.7mm.

EDIT(22:46h) Volta a chover...


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2011 às 22:42)

A temperatura é que não para de subir! já vai nos 14,1ºC

O vento continua moderado 

continua a chuviscar e  10,0mm até agora


----------



## cactus (14 Fev 2011 às 22:46)

boas, lá vai chuviscando sem parar, nota para o vento que começa a fazer-se sentir bem aqui na minha zona , já que é uma zona alta da cidade.


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2011 às 22:55)

Antes de mais, peço desculpa por estar a postar vezes sem conta, mas como não tenho dados em tempo real disponibilizados num sítio em especial, compenso aqui no fórum. Se existir algum problema com isso, avisem 

Temperaturas 14.3ºC
Humidade: 95%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1010hPa
Precipitação: 16.5mm Auriol, 18.2mm Pluvio. Artesanal.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2011 às 22:55)

Brutal a chuva que tem caido desde as 10:00 da manhã.

Ainda não parou, na ultima hora tem caido numa força espectacular.

O vento foi brutal nesta ultima hora, 61km/h e 20,1mm 

Muita água.


----------



## Rainy (14 Fev 2011 às 22:59)

Passado 10 sempre a chover, finalmente parou e o vento tb
Será que a frente quente já passou.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Fev 2011 às 23:10)

Por aqui céu muito nublado com abertas e um pouco de sol de manhã, passando a encoberto com chuva moderada e persistente à tarde, vento moderado com poucas rajadas fortes.
Termino o dia com céu muito nublado, muita humidade e vento fraco a moderado.

Temperatura actual: +13.4 (Agradável) 

Precipitação: 15.4mm

Máxima do dia: +13.5 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +5.9 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para amanhã:

Céu muito nublado com abertas a partir da tarde, chuva moderada a forte passando a aguaceiros, vento moderado por vezes forte.

Máx: +14ºC
Mín: +8ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## zejorge (14 Fev 2011 às 23:14)

Boa noite

Desde cerca das 12h que a chuva tem sido ininterrupta.

Até agora acumulei 14,8 mm e a temperatura estabilizou nos 12,7º






www.meteoconstancia.info


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Fev 2011 às 23:19)

Precipitação acumulada por estações amadoras

14/2/10 Actualização ( 23:07)

Mira-Sintra: 35.8mm
Atalaia, Montijo: 20.1mm
Moita, Setúbal: 17.6mm
Moscavide, Loures: 17,5mm
Qta. do Conde, Sesimbra: 17mm
Queluz: 16.5mm
Corroios: 16mm
Avenida Marquês de Pombal, Leiria:15.4mm
Constância: 14,8 mm 
Couço: 13mm
Cais do sodré: 11.6 mm 
Setúbal: 10mm
Cova da Piedade, Almada:9.7mm


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2011 às 23:23)

17mm aqui *Chasing Thunder* 

Sigo com 14.6ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Fev 2011 às 23:24)

Trovoadapower disse:


> 17mm aqui *Chasing Thunder*
> 
> Sigo com 14.6ºC e 96%HR.



Ok.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Fev 2011 às 23:26)

Até amanhã pessoal.


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2011 às 23:35)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Precipitação acumulada por estações amadoras
> 
> 14/2/10 Actualização ( 23:07)
> 
> ...



Tens de ir ver  a minha estação na minha assinatura para ser uma coisa mais em tempo real 

Sigo com 10,8mm hoje e deve ser o numero final dificilmente se vai alterar

14,3ºC, 93%Hr, 1008,9hPa e o vento continua moderado de W/SW com tendência a enfraquecer


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2011 às 23:47)

A humidade está a descer, 93%. Temperatura num sobe e desce entre os 14.6ºC e 14.8ºC (nova máxima de hoje).

O vento também está mais fraco que há pouco, registei apenas 33.8km/h de rajada máxima. Para a localização orográfica a que estou, penso que o valor está certo


----------



## F_R (14 Fev 2011 às 23:55)

Noite de alguma chuva

13.0mm acumulados

Agora 11.7ºC

Máxima 11.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,9ºC

Mín - 7,6ºC

Precipitação - 17,4 mm


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *14.8ºC*
Mínima: *5.2ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *17mm* (Auriol), 19mm (pluvio. Artesanal)
Rajada máxima registada:* 33.8km/h* SW.

Sigo com 14.8ºC, 93%HR e 1008hPa.


----------



## fsl (15 Fev 2011 às 00:16)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Precipitação acumulada por estações amadoras
> 
> 14/2/10 Actualização ( 23:07)
> 
> ...



*Oeiras  acumulou ontem 15.4 mm*


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 00:26)

4ª Feira haverá ranking de vento 

A temperatura não para de subir por aqui, 15ºC.

EDIT: Acabo de atingir 37.4km/h de rajada.


----------



## F_R (15 Fev 2011 às 01:35)

Novo dia e 11.8ºC

Nada de chuva desde a meia noite


----------



## Rainy (15 Fev 2011 às 08:38)

O que posso esperar para a tarde


----------



## Profetaa (15 Fev 2011 às 09:45)

Bom dia...
Sigo com 10.5ºc, 4.3mm de precipitação...
Por volta das 5h30 da madrugada ouviram-se fortes trovões...


----------



## Lousano (15 Fev 2011 às 10:01)

Bom dia.

Noite de aguaceiro que acumularam 3,8mm

Neste momento 10,5ºC


----------



## Rainy (15 Fev 2011 às 10:47)

Quando chegam aqui os aguaceiros??


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Fev 2011 às 11:17)

Bom dia. madrugada marcada pela calma, embora a partir das 6 da manhã regressasse a chuva e com força. 5 mm acumulados.

13.8ºC 76% 1007.4 hPa

5 km/h SW


----------



## Jota 21 (15 Fev 2011 às 11:39)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Precipitação acumulada por estações amadoras
> 
> 14/2/10 Actualização ( 23:07)
> 
> ...



 Peço desculpa por voltar a citar este post mas deu-me a curiosidade pois ontem foi um fim de tarde e noite de chuva constante na minha zona (Ranholas-Sintra). E escrevo devido a 2 valores que leio na tabela acima: os 35.8mm de Mira-Sintra e os 16.5mm de Queluz. Como conheço a localização das estações (do Gilmet e do Mário Barros), acho "estranho" que tão perto uma da outra os valores sejam tão diferentes. Mira-Sintra tem o dobro de Queluz... 
 Tenho pena de não ter pluviometro pois acredito que na minha zona os valores tenham andado acima dos de Mira-Sintra embora não tenha meio de o comprovar. Fica só a curiosidade


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2011 às 12:06)

Precipitação acumulada por estações amadoras:

Ontém dia 14/02/2011:

Mira-Sintra: 35.8mm
Atalaia, Montijo: 20.1mm
Moita, Setúbal: 17.6mm
Moscavide, Loures: 17,5mm
Queluz: 17,4mm
Qta. do Conde, Sesimbra: 17mm
Arroja, Odivelas: 17mm
Corroios: 16mm
Couço: 16mm
Avenida Marquês de Pombal, Leiria:15.4mm
Oeiras: 15,4mm
Constância: 14,8 mm
Abrantes: 13mm
Cais do sodré: 11.6 mm 
Setúbal: 10.8mm
Cova da Piedade, Almada:9.7mm

Nota se houver algum erro nos dados avisem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2011 às 12:07)

Por aqui esta manhã caiu 5mm.


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2011 às 12:34)

Ontem esteve a chover ininterruptamente entre o final da manhã e o fim do dia, aqui em Odivelas.

Apesar disso, e talvez porque devido ao vento forte que se fazia sentir aqui e a chuva vir na horizontal, o acumulado não foi além dos 17mm.

Hoje sigo com 5mm acumulados.
O vento sopra forte de oeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2011 às 12:45)

Jota 21 disse:


> Peço desculpa por voltar a citar este post mas deu-me a curiosidade pois ontem foi um fim de tarde e noite de chuva constante na minha zona (Ranholas-Sintra). E escrevo devido a 2 valores que leio na tabela acima: os 35.8mm de Mira-Sintra e os 16.5mm de Queluz. Como conheço a localização das estações (do Gilmet e do Mário Barros), acho "estranho" que tão perto uma da outra os valores sejam tão diferentes. Mira-Sintra tem o dobro de Queluz...
> Tenho pena de não ter pluviometro pois acredito que na minha zona os valores tenham andado acima dos de Mira-Sintra embora não tenha meio de o comprovar. Fica só a curiosidade



Queluz é mesmo seco, posso comprovar isso, já por diversas vezes tive discussões acerca do facto de Queluz ser uma bolha de ar seco tão grande na região de Lisboa, normalmente sou sempre o que acumulo menos precipitação tanto diariamente como mensalmente, não entendo porquê, mas sei que os dados do meu pluviómetro estão correctos, visto já ter feito experiências com o pluviómetro manual e dá-me exactamente aquilo que me dá na Davis e eu próprio muitas vezes relato que não está a chover (em Queluz) e no entanto nas zonas vizinhas está. Dava uma boa tese


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2011 às 12:49)

Rainy disse:


> O que posso esperar para a tarde



Aumento da nebulosidade com períodos de aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## dASk (15 Fev 2011 às 13:04)

por aqui o sol é agora quem manda em relação à nebelusidade, no entanto até as 8 da manhã tenho já um acumulado de 6,6mm!


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2011 às 13:16)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal levo acumulados desde as 00h 11,2mm a maioria ao inicio da manha com um rain rate máximo de 68,2mm/h foi 6,8mm em 20minutos entre as 8 e as 8:20

temperatura actual 15,1ºC e sol a rajada máxima ate agora foi de 41,8km/h WSW


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Fev 2011 às 13:19)

Boa tarde!
Depois de uma noite e manhã chuvosas, agora vai brilhando o sol, embora seja de pouca dura... sigo com 15.7ºC, 52%HR, 1007hpa.
12.5mm acumulados.


----------



## Lousano (15 Fev 2011 às 13:36)

Neste momento já foi batido o valor de precipitação de ontem, com 6,3mm... e neste momento mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## Lousano (15 Fev 2011 às 13:47)

E um trovão a ajudar a festa.

10,4mm e 7,9ºC (será que caem flocos no Trevim?)


----------



## lsalvador (15 Fev 2011 às 14:01)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Precipitação acumulada por estações amadoras:
> 
> Ontém dia 14/02/2011:
> 
> ...



Por Tomar ate ao momento 6.6mm


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 14:04)

Mínima de 11.1ºC. Logo ao inicio da manhã caiu um aguaceiro moderado que acumulou 2mm. Desde as 0h tenho apenas 3.5mm. 

Sigo com 15.4ºC e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 14:18)

*Precipitação acumulada por estações amadoras*

15/2/10 Actualização (14:50h)

Corroios: *12.5mm*
Setúbal: *11.2mm*
Lousã: *10.4mm*
Moita, Setúbal: *6.6mm*
Tomar: *6.6mm*
Abrantes: *6.4mm*
Couço: *5.9mm*
Cacilhas, Almada: *5.8mm*
Cova da Piedade, Almada: *5.1mm*
Qta. do Conde, Sesimbra: *3.5mm*
Moscavide, Loures: *3.3mm*
Mira-Sintra: *3mm*
Cais de Sodré: *2mm*
Queluz: *1.8mm*

Se descobrirem algum erro, valor desactualizado ou quiserem partilhar a vossa pluviosidade avisem 

*Aviso MeteoPT.com As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas ou devidamente actualizadas.*


----------



## Jota 21 (15 Fev 2011 às 14:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Queluz é mesmo seco, posso comprovar isso, já por diversas vezes tive discussões acerca do facto de Queluz ser uma bolha de ar seco tão grande na região de Lisboa, normalmente sou sempre o que acumulo menos precipitação tanto diariamente como mensalmente, não entendo porquê, mas sei que os dados do meu pluviómetro estão correctos, visto já ter feito experiências com o pluviómetro manual e dá-me exactamente aquilo que me dá na Davis e eu próprio muitas vezes relato que não está a chover (em Queluz) e no entanto nas zonas vizinhas está. Dava uma boa tese



 Pois, só falei nisso aqui por achar os valores tão dispares. De Mira-Sintra a Queluz em linha recta são apenas 6 Km...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2011 às 14:45)

Trovoadapower disse:


> *Precipitação acumulada por estações amadoras*
> 
> 15/2/10 Actualização (14:20h)
> 
> ...



5,9mm agora no couço


----------



## F_R (15 Fev 2011 às 14:52)

Por Abrantes acabou de chover neste momento.

Já acumulou 6.4mm

Mínima de 8.9ºC

Agora 11.8ºC


----------



## Microburst (15 Fev 2011 às 15:00)

Boa tarde

5,8mm em Cacilhas, Almada, da meia-noite até agora. A temperatura segue nuns agradáveis 14,5ºC, humidade 70% e pressão nos 1006hpa. 

Os colegas, que têm mais conhecimentos que eu e mais meios à sua disposição, poder-me-iam elucidar quando está previsto agravarem-se de novo as condições atmosféricas? O IM lançou o alerta amarelo para o litoral a partir da meia-noite de hoje para rajadas de 90km/h, mas e quanto à precipitação?


----------



## dASk (15 Fev 2011 às 15:10)

neste momento abate-se sobre a Moita um aguaceiro forte!!


----------



## F_R (15 Fev 2011 às 15:47)

Grande chuvada agora


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 15:57)

Bah..que treta de dia... nublado com abertas e ainda não acumulei mais...

Sigo com 14.8ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 16:17)

Devido a um aguaceiro moderado, mas que apenas acumulei mais 0.2mm, a temperatura caiu para os actuais 13.3ºC


----------



## squidward (15 Fev 2011 às 16:26)

Aqui já começou a cair com alguma força e também me pareceu ter ouvido um trovão.


----------



## jorge1990 (15 Fev 2011 às 16:28)

Boas

Sigo com 15.1ºC , 60%HR e 1005 hPa


----------



## lsalvador (15 Fev 2011 às 16:28)

Tomar 8.2mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2011 às 16:45)

Por aqui á pouco caiu um aguaceiro muito fraco, tendo rendido apenas 0,1mm, o que faz um total do dia de hoje de 6mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2011 às 16:51)

está uma bela célula a norte do couço, e acabei de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2011 às 16:54)

Está mesmo muito escuro a N/NW.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Fev 2011 às 17:00)

12mm e agora algum sol.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2011 às 17:41)

Belo aguaceiro acompanhado por trovoada que caiu, pena que a festa maior passou mais a leste, mas mesmo assim acumulou 3,5mm o que faz um total hoje de 9,5mm

Deixo aqui algumas fotos da apróximação dessa trovoada:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[IMG=http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/7876/dscn0689q.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## zejorge (15 Fev 2011 às 17:50)

Boa tarde

Dia caracterizado por aguaceiros moderados tendo acumulado até agora 11,7 mm. Ás 02h19 esta zona foi brindada por um aguaceiro cuja ran raite foi de 110.00 mm/h .
A temperatura está descer e é de 9,4º, tendo máx. sido de 13,9º.
A pressão regista 1008 hpa e a hum. 92%.


www.meteoconstancia.info


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2011 às 18:32)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro diluviano  mas foi o único durante o dia depois da chuva forte do inicio da manha

Rain rate máximo atingido neste aguaceiro de 81,8mm/h (18:29)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h de 13,6mm 

Temperatura máxima foi de 16,0ºC e a mínima 10,2ºC

Rajada máxima até agora de 43,5km/h W (15:49)

agora estão 11,7ºC, 81%Hr, 1007,8hPa e vento fraco a moderado de W/NW


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Fev 2011 às 18:56)

olá 

O céu esteve muito nublado com períodos de boas abertas que se distribuíram ao longo do dia.
Precipitação em regime de aguaceiros que variaram de intensidade e a acompanha-los era frequente o vento apresentar-se moderado a forte que a partir do meio da manhã rodou de SW para W. Já ao final da tarde ocorreu queda de granizo durante alguns momentos aqui por casa.
Por agora mais um aguaceiro moderado e também algum granizo.

Valores de *13 Fev*:
Máx: 13.8ºC
Mín: 9.1ºC

Valores de *14 Fev*:
Máx: 15.2ºC
Mín: 6.7ºC

A máxima de hoje foi de *14.0ºC* contra uma mínima até ao momento de *10.2ºC* e ao que parece quase a ser destronada visto que a actual está nos *11.7ºC*.


----------



## Rainy (15 Fev 2011 às 19:06)

Bem, acho que hoje foi um dia mais decepcionante que o previsto, o sol apareceu sempre, apenas ocorreram 2 aguaçeiros, mas moderados
Espero que amanha esteja bem melhor que hoje foi uma desgraça para mim


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 19:06)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *15.6ºC*
Mínima *11.1ºC *(até agora)

Precipitação: 4mm
Rajada máxima: 37km/h


----------



## fsl (15 Fev 2011 às 19:44)

Trovoadapower disse:


> *Precipitação acumulada por estações amadoras*
> 
> 15/2/10 Actualização (14:50h)
> 
> ...



*Oeiras até este momento, acumulou 3.6mm*


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 19:57)

fsl disse:


> *Oeiras até este momento, acumulou 3.6mm*



Peço desculpa, esqueço-me sempre de Oeiras :S


----------



## jorge1990 (15 Fev 2011 às 20:52)

Boas 

Neste momento 11.7ºC e 75%HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2011 às 21:28)

peço desculpa mas no couço cairam até ao momento 9.5mm


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 21:53)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> peço desculpa mas no couço cairam até ao momento 9.5mm



Peço eu imensa desculpa que me comprometi a lançar o ranking da precipitaçao mas infelizmente parti há pouco uma das pás do anemómetro e tenho estado com a cabeça desfeita...

Temporariamente sem dados


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

isso é que é mau


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

Boa sorte em arranjares isso! E não precisas de ficar sem dados completamente, apenas de vento.


----------



## Teles (15 Fev 2011 às 22:13)

Boas, por aqui temperatura actual de 6,4ºC, precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 9,0mm , por aqui hoje caiu algum granizo mas fraco ,fotos de hoje:


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2011 às 22:16)

Boas
fotos teles 

Aqui o vento é ainda fraco vai aumentar ao logo da madrugada e ainda durante o dia de amanha, neste momento estão 11,0ºC, 76%Hr, 1008,1hPa e vento fraco de W/SW

precipitação total 13,6mm


----------



## DRC (15 Fev 2011 às 22:18)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria a temperatura está agora nos* 9,6ºC* e a humidade  nos 80%.


----------



## F_R (15 Fev 2011 às 22:34)

Acumulou 7.2mm

Agora estão 7.4ºC

A mínima do dia tem vindo a ser batida constantemente até agora foi de 7.3ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2011 às 22:40)

Está a passar um aguaceiro e a precipitação aumenta para 14,8mm e mais uns 20 minutos e vai estar a passar outro aguaceiro


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 22:41)

Um aguaceiro moderado também por aqui


----------



## Rainy (15 Fev 2011 às 22:46)

Está a chover torrencialmente com fortes rajadas!!


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Fev 2011 às 22:56)

Rainy disse:


> Está a chover torrencialmente com fortes rajadas!!



Igualmente por aqui.

14mm.


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 23:01)

Já repararam como as células crescem à medida que se aproximam de terra?


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2011 às 23:02)

começa a cair o novo aguaceiro  15,0mm e o vento aumentou, temperatura de 10,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 23:06)

Imensa pena a minha de não ter o anemómetro bom e a funcionar...lá se vai um dia excelente para registar dados...

Parou de chover e tenho 5mm acumulados.


----------



## iceworld (15 Fev 2011 às 23:06)

Dia de aguaceiros até às 17h00 recomeçando agora por volta das 23h00, com cerca de 9º
Ouvi relatos de granizo (durante a manhã) embora não tenha presenciado


----------



## SicoStorm (15 Fev 2011 às 23:07)

Abram o chapéu ...


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Fev 2011 às 23:13)

Vamos à súmula do dia: chuva apenas durante a madrugada que rendeu 5 mm.

15.3ºC de máxima e 10.6ºC de mínima.

Há momentos em Almada 11.6ºC 79% 1008.1 hPa

SSE 1.6 Km/h

Não deixem de visitar o site de acompanhamento em tempo real da situação meteorológica em Almada (Cova da Piedade) em http://meteo-piedade.webnode.com ou clicando no logótipo em baixo.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2011 às 23:20)

Por Queluz até ao momento 2,4 mm nada de especial 

11,0ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2011 às 23:20)

10,4ºC, estagnados, com céu muito nublado.

Mínima de *9,9ºC* e máxima de *13,9ºC*.

*3,0mm* acumulados, e humidade nos 73%.


----------



## Lightning (15 Fev 2011 às 23:23)

Acumulado de hoje 11,6 mm. Por agora céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento fraco ou nulo.  

Pode dizer-se que amanhã vai chover vento. 

Dados em tempo real em http://tempoemcorroios.com/.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Fev 2011 às 23:35)

Ah e já agora, excelentes apanhados amigo Teles. =)


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Fev 2011 às 23:48)

Extremos do dia:

11.3ºC
15.8ºC.
Precipitação: 
14.5mm.


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2011 às 23:54)

Aqui termino o dia com 15,2mm já não deve chover antes da meia noite!! mas o inicio da madrugada vai ser já com alguma chuva 

rajada máxima de 43,5km/h de W

Temperatura actual 10,5ºC e pressão nos 1007,7hPa e tenho a ligeira impressão que a depressão esta um pouco mais a sul que o previsto isso pode ser bom para se ter mais vento  

Acompanhem em tempo real na minha estação ao longo da madrugada e dia de amanha a passagem da frente por aqui...

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,9ºC

Mín - 9,8ºC

Precipitação - 2,4 mm


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 00:12)

Ontem fechei o dia com 6mm, graças a um aguaceiro forte ao inicio da manhã (~7h).

Hoje começo o dia com um aguaceiro forte.
2mm desde as 0:00.

Destaque ainda para o vento forte que se faz sentir de momento.


----------



## dASk (16 Fev 2011 às 00:16)

adivinha-se nos proximos minutos um aguaceiro forte aqui pelas nossas bandas, a ver vamos quantos serão os primeiros mm do dia


----------



## Profetaa (16 Fev 2011 às 00:22)

Boa noite,
por cá relato um forte trovão neste momento.


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2011 às 00:32)

dASk disse:


> adivinha-se nos proximos minutos um aguaceiro forte aqui pelas nossas bandas, a ver vamos quantos serão os primeiros mm do dia



Já chegou aqui


----------



## dASk (16 Fev 2011 às 00:35)

por aqui também e trouxe consigo um aumento exponêncial do vento!!


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2011 às 00:42)

Mas que chuvada!!!! acompanhada de vento com rajadas 

EDIT: Chove com menos intensidade mas o vento está cada vez mais forte.

2mm acumulados.


----------



## Lousano (16 Fev 2011 às 00:59)

Ora, vamos ao resumo numérico de ontem:

Tmax: 12,7ºC
Tmin: 7,9ºC

Precip: 11,9mm

Raj max: 32,3 km/h

Neste momento céu encoberto, vento moderado, 9,6ºC e sem precipitação.

Visualizei em Miranda do Corvo um clarão a NW, ou seja, o pessoal de Cantanhede tem algo a dizer aqui ao fórum...


----------



## Teles (16 Fev 2011 às 01:40)

Boas , temperatura actual de 7,3ºC, precipitação até ao momento de 3,0mm


----------



## F_R (16 Fev 2011 às 02:18)

6.8ºC por cá e ainda nada de precipitação


----------



## NunoBrito (16 Fev 2011 às 02:40)

*Agora: *


----------



## fablept (16 Fev 2011 às 03:32)

Muito vento em Peniche, apesar do meu anenómetro estar num local provisório (um pouco abrigado)..estou com velocidade média de 37km/h.

Temp 13.7º / Humid 75%
Pressão 1001


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Fev 2011 às 04:08)

Boas

Bem está a chegar aqui a frente ao Litoral Centro, o vento está a aumentar, não se vê clarões, ainda não chove.

São 4h lá para as 6h, acordo de novo.





Isto há com cada maluco, ehehe

Abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Fev 2011 às 04:23)

Boas

Bem antes de ir para a cama olhei para Oeste e pum clarão bem ao longe , já deu uns 10 em 5 minutos, tá mais perto. Maquina a postos 

Abraços


----------



## squidward (16 Fev 2011 às 04:26)

aqui ouvi mesmo agora um trovão ao longe, parece que vem ai festa.


----------



## romeupaz (16 Fev 2011 às 04:31)

leiria sobre ataque


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Fev 2011 às 04:52)

uma grande chuvada agora com granizo bem forte e trovoada em Lisboa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Fev 2011 às 05:06)

agora mais calmo apenas faz trovoada mais longe dá região de Almada. esta remessa já está. rajada máxima 45.7 kmh 1.5 mm. temperatura e humidade caíram a pique.


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Fev 2011 às 05:25)

Acordei com um belo trovão, já contei 12 a seguir a este, relâmpago e trovão.

Chove fraco e a trovoada por agora acalmou, 11,3ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Fev 2011 às 05:47)

mas que grande salto que dei. trovoada sobre Almada. este 2o take está mais intenso que o primeiro apesar de não trazer granizo. destaque para o vento e a chuva forte. 9.7 c 2 mm


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2011 às 07:13)

Bom dia.

Alguma trovoada, com especial destaque para o período compreendido entre as 5h e as 6h da madrugada. Todas as descargas foram a considerável distância (> 3km).

Sigo com 9,8ºC, sendo que a mínima foi de *9,1ºC*.

Humidade nos 88% e céu encoberto, por agora.

*6,6mm* de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## mortagua (16 Fev 2011 às 07:21)

Por volta das 4 da manha caiu um forte aguaceiro acompanhado com bastante granizo e trovoada que me acordou 3 vezes devido ao barulho 
 Pena não ter estação....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2011 às 07:47)

Bom Dia

Bela trovoada logo ás 6 da manhã, alguns relâmpagos e trovôes fortes, e a chuva também foi forte tendo acumulado 6,2mm, a rajáda máxima de vento foi de 40km/h.


----------



## dASk (16 Fev 2011 às 07:56)

por aqui a festa foi entre as 5 e as 6 da manhã, contabilizo 13,8mm e uma rajada de 70,8km/h, a trovoada também foi constante durante esse período!!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Fev 2011 às 08:13)

Resumo de Ontem: 

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros durante a manhã, boas abertas a partir da tarde e vento moderado com rajadas fortes.
Terminei o dia com céu nublado e vento moderado.

Precipitação de 12mm

Máxima do dia: +14.3 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +7.6 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para hoje:

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros com trovoada e vento moderado a forte.

Máx: +13ºC
Mín: +6ºC

Até logo


----------



## HotSpot (16 Fev 2011 às 08:14)

dASk disse:


> por aqui a festa foi entre as 5 e as 6 da manhã, contabilizo 13,8mm e uma rajada de 70,8km/h, a trovoada também foi constante durante esse período!!



Foi uma noite bem animada  Acrescentar só o rain/rate máximo de 103,8 mm/hr.


----------



## SicoStorm (16 Fev 2011 às 08:19)

Vamos aguardar pela segunda Vaga no inicio da tarde


----------



## SicoStorm (16 Fev 2011 às 08:38)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Fevereiro 2011*

Esta segunda Vaga norte/centro parece a ser forte reparem nas formações


----------



## F_R (16 Fev 2011 às 08:53)

Bom dia

Por volta das 6.30 - 7.00 houve trovoada com o que me pareceu queda de granizo, pois apesar do barulho não me  apeteceu levantar para ver se era mesmo

Já acumulou 8.0mm

Mínima de 6.1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2011 às 08:56)

E vão mais 0,7mm, devido a um aguaceiro fraco que caiu á pouco.


----------



## PDias (16 Fev 2011 às 09:17)

Bom dia,

por volta das 05.00H acordei com uma forte carga de granizo, vento forte e trovoada, de salientar a temperatura que durante a passagem dessa instabilidade desceu 4,3ºC, durante a deslocação para Lisboa por volta das 07.00H até à zona da Arruda dos Vinhos apanhei também uma forte carga de água com pingos muito grossos e vento forte, depois acalmou e continua relativamente calmo por agora.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Fev 2011 às 09:27)

Bom dia!
Mas que belo temporal esta madrugada, como já não via há algum tempo...
Vento muito forte, com rajadas fortíssimas, que causaram danos na minha rua, uma daquelas "casotas" dos construtores para venderem apartamentos tombou em cima de um carro, com danos para este último, algumas varandas tiveram danos...
A trovoada durou 2 horas, parecia uma passerelle com tantos flashes...
Agora tudo mais calmo.
Precipitação registada em Corroios foi de cerca de 17mm.


----------



## fhff (16 Fev 2011 às 09:29)

PDias disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> por volta das 05.00H acordei com uma forte carga de granizo, vento forte e trovoada, de salientar a temperatura que durante a passagem dessa instabilidade desceu 4,3ºC, durante a deslocação para Lisboa por volta das 07.00H até à zona da Arruda dos Vinhos apanhei também uma forte carga de água com pingos muito grossos e vento forte, depois acalmou e continua relativamente calmo por agora.



O mesmo por aqui, pela zona da Merceana. Entre a 5:00-5:15, choveu forte. PDias: por acaso não tens registo de precipitação na zona? A minha estação não está na Merceana. Tenho um barómetro. Reparei que a pressão às 0:00 era de 1006 hPa, tendo baixado para 1001 às 5:15 e para 999 às 7:30 (hora a que também caiu granizo).


----------



## PDias (16 Fev 2011 às 09:46)

fhff disse:


> O mesmo por aqui, pela zona da Merceana. Entre a 5:00-5:15, choveu forte. PDias: por acaso não tens registo de precipitação na zona? A minha estação não está na Merceana. Tenho um barómetro. Reparei que a pressão às 0:00 era de 1006 hPa, tendo baixado para 1001 às 5:15 e para 999 às 7:30 (hora a que também caiu granizo).



Bom dia fhff,

eu estou a cerca de 2,5Km's da Merceana (o meu filho anda na primária na Merceana) na encosta da Serra Galêga que têm os moinhos eólicos, estamos perto, durante esse período a precipitação foi de cerca de 6 mmm, e a pressão por volta das 00.00H era de 1005,0 hpa, e ás 05.00 estava nos 998,6 hpa, mais logo vou ver o histórico da estação e meto aqui a precipitação acumulada nos últimos dias, sei + ou - que este mês já tenho cerca de 50mm acumulados.
Até logo!


----------



## Profetaa (16 Fev 2011 às 09:56)

Boas...
Grande temporal aqui por volta das 4h30 da madrugada,em pouco tempo registos de precipitação bem acima dos 10mm.
Granizo e trovoada bem fortes....Por agora tudo mais calmo com uma pressao de 993.8


----------



## thunderboy (16 Fev 2011 às 09:58)

Bom dia.
Noite de trovoada também por aqui. Pena não ter como registar a precipitação/vento pois os sensores da estação deixaram de transmitir.
Esta manha consegui fotografar uns mammatus, mais tarde colocarei as fotos.


----------



## meteo (16 Fev 2011 às 10:02)

Muita trovoada a partir das 5:00 que me fez acordar,sempre com chuva moderada a forte e um grande vendaval.1 hora de temporal a sério! Ainda fui a tempo de ver alguns relâmpagos,alguns deles fantásticos e aqui em cima. Um deles,o relâmpago durou mais de 2 segundos a percorrer o céu.Ficou dia nesse momento.  Adormeçi novamente um pouco depois das 6:00 e não sei se o festival continuou...Mas em termos de trovoada foi excelente.

Agora está um sol fantástico e pouco vento.


----------



## fhff (16 Fev 2011 às 10:08)

PDias disse:


> Bom dia fhff,
> 
> eu estou a cerca de 2,5Km's da Merceana (o meu filho anda na primária na Merceana) na encosta da Serra Galêga que têm os moinhos eólicos, estamos perto, durante esse período a precipitação foi de cerca de 6 mmm, e a pressão por volta das 00.00H era de 1005,0 hpa, e ás 05.00 estava nos 998,6 hpa, mais logo vou ver o histórico da estação e meto aqui a precipitação acumulada nos últimos dias, sei + ou - que este mês já tenho cerca de 50mm acumulados.
> Até logo!



Obrigado PDias. Então somos praticamente vizinhos! Por acaso, pensei que a precipitação tivesse sido superior, tal era a água que corria pela rua. Obrigado pelos dados


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 10:28)

Odivelas a ficar à margem dos aguaceiros.
Ora passam mais a norte ora mais a sul.

Vou com 8mm acumulados, 4mm dos quais no aguaceiro entre as 00:05 e as 00:15.

Aguaceiro fraco agora e 11,8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2011 às 10:30)

7,4mm, e apróxima-se outro aguaceiro.


----------



## kelinha (16 Fev 2011 às 10:34)

Bom Dia.

Grande temporal por Coimbra, na noite passada. Acordei às 4h25 da manhã com a trovoada, vento e chuva fortes.


----------



## Teles (16 Fev 2011 às 10:41)

Boas , esta madrugada fui acordado pelo forte temporal que se fez passar , muita trovada e, chuva forte com gelo há mistura , precipitação desde a meia noite 18,4mm , temperatura actual de 10,9ºC


----------



## F_R (16 Fev 2011 às 10:57)

Grande chuvada à pouco.

Vai com 11.6mm

Agora 8.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2011 às 11:17)

8.4mm, estes aguaceiros estão muito fracos.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Fev 2011 às 11:29)

Aguaceiro com algum granizo na Baixa de Lisboa. Cais do Sodré registou a rajada máxima do dia *77,2 km/h*


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2011 às 11:32)

Pela Encarnação-Lisboa sigo com 13.5º, vento moderado por vezes com rajadas de W e céu por vezes muito nublado por nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2011 às 11:32)

O que podemos esperar para a tarde?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2011 às 11:33)

Neste momento mais um aguaceiro fraco que cai.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Fev 2011 às 11:34)

Continuam a cair aguaceiros moderados, levando a precipitação já para os 19mm.


----------



## Brites (16 Fev 2011 às 11:59)

Bom dia,
Na zona de Porto de Mos ja se houve bons trovoes ao longe...
Gostaria tambem que me dissessem mais ou menos o que posso esperar esta tarde...
Mais um enorme trovao... 

Abraços


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Fev 2011 às 12:13)

Para esta tarde seguirao os Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de Granizo.Pode ocorrer trovoada.O Vento ira aumentar de intensidade,especialmente ao fim da tarde,rajadas que podem chegar aos 100km


----------



## PTbig (16 Fev 2011 às 12:21)

Forte queda de Granizo cerca de 3 minutos


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Fev 2011 às 12:25)

Madrugada marcada pela intensa trovoada que se abateu na grande Lisboa. Entre as 4h e as 6h foi um festival de flashes acompanhado pela chuva que impunha respeito, alguns períodos de granizo e ainda o vento que causou pequenos danos como ramos caídos, caixotes tombados, etc.

4.8 mm ao todo; rajada máxima de 45.1 km/h o que para a Cova da Piedade é bastante e indicia que nos pontos mais altos de Almada tenha estado praticamente o dobro.

Neste momento 14.4ºC 73% 1000.9 hPa

O gráfico que mostra as quedas de temperatura, coincidindo com os períodos de trovoada:


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2011 às 12:32)

A madrugada foi bestial...mas agora virá mais actividade nas proximas 12h, á medida que linhas de instabilidade se formam sob condições muito favoraveis..

Agora pela encarnação, sigo com 13.7º e cai um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado por fortes rajadas de vento...as condições hoje são favoraveis á ocorrencia de gust fronts intensas


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Fev 2011 às 12:35)

Pela vossa zona a parte mais activa de depressão está a entrar em portugal ,mas parece que não traz assim tanta chuva nem sequer trovoadas


----------



## jorge1990 (16 Fev 2011 às 12:36)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 14.5ºC e 76%HR


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 12:38)

luis mestre disse:


> Pela vossa zona a parte mais activa de depressão está a entrar em portugal ,mas parece que não traz assim tanta chuva nem sequer trovoadas



Ainda agora caiu um aguaceiro rápido mas forte. Duram apenas alguns instantes mas quando chove, chove a sério.

Durante o aguaceiro, houve queda de algum granizo e vento muito forte de oeste.

Sigo com 10mm acumulados. 
Temperatura nos 9,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2011 às 12:48)

Algum granizo, também por aqui, com 11,6ºC neste momento.

*8,6mm* de precipitação acumulada, sendo que o vento sopra moderado a forte.

Humidade nos 78% e pressão a 1001 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 12:56)

Trovoada forte agora


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Fev 2011 às 12:57)

Por volta das 5:45 voltou em força a trovoada, mas muito mais intensa, 3 raios bastante perto daqui, e positivos (lindo som ), num instante formou-se um temporal enorme, chuvia com uma enorme intensidade acompanhada de valentes rajadas de vento! 

Por agora volta a chover com intensidade acompanhada novamente de rajadas fortes, já ouvi mais 3 trovões.

A tarde promete, grande evento este! 

Sigo com 11ºC e 1000 hPa.


----------



## Brites (16 Fev 2011 às 12:59)

Ja cai pedra em Porto de Mos...
Mas a trovoada ja nao se ouve...


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2011 às 13:06)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a partir das 5h até as 6:30 foi quando passou a frente com forte trovoada e muita chuva o vento assustou por momentos!! tive uma rajada de *82,1km/h WSW* e a precipitação acumulada até agora é de 11,6mm!

Esperava mais era do vento que não fosse a trovoada estaria a ser uma desilusão...

PS: a rajada de 82,1km/h foi segundos antes de chegar a trovoada


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 13:19)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada muito agitada, deu pelo primeiro trovão ás 4:50, e de seguida veio a trovoada acério. Caiu um raio aqui na Atalaia, perto da igreja, foi um estrondo enorme, e foi uma trovoada bem forte.

A chuva e o vento + o granizo também foram fortes. 

Agora está a chover forte, trovoada dispersa para já e 13mm acumulados.


----------



## vitamos (16 Fev 2011 às 13:21)

Aguaceiro muito forte em Coimbra com granizo à mistura. A temperatura caiu momentaneamente de 12ºC para os actuais 9ºC.


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Fev 2011 às 13:33)

Durante a madrugada acordei com vento muito forte, trovoada e muito granizo
De manha pelas 8:15 caiu um aguaceiro muito forte com granizo e rajadas bem fortes e foi durante uns bons 8 minutos.


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2011 às 13:48)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> Mas que belo temporal esta madrugada, como já não via há algum tempo...
> Vento muito forte, com rajadas fortíssimas, que causaram danos na minha rua, uma daquelas "casotas" dos construtores para venderem apartamentos tombou em cima de um carro, com danos para este último, algumas varandas tiveram danos...
> A trovoada durou 2 horas, parecia uma passerelle com tantos flashes...
> ...



Exacto, foi uma noite perfeita, esqueceste-te de referir o granizo que pelo menos caiu aqui na baixa de Corroios por duas vezes, pensei que ia ficar sem a clarabóia do prédio...  

Entretanto levantei-me e fui à varanda (é claro que um espectáculo destes merece ser visto ao vivo ) e parecia que estava a andar sobre seixos, tal era a acumulação de granizo, e para além disso estremecia tudo devido ao vento e aos fortes trovões, foi lindo.

Depois acalmou tudo durante uns 3 minutos e voltou à carga de novo. Destaque para a falha de electricidade por volta das 10 da manhã.

Em certas alturas conseguia ouvir o granizo a estampar-se no pluviómetro (tenho-o instalado relativamente perto da minha janela). 

Tudo isto começou (vi as horas na estação) às 04:46h.


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2011 às 13:59)

Mas que grande dia este 

Entre as 5:30 e as 6h foi um período com chuva forte e granizo, trovoada como já não ouvia há muito e rajadas de vento impressionantes. Um telhado aqui da rua ficou sem umas 2 ou 3 telhas... Infelizmente não tenho o anemómetro funcional pelo que não pude registar a velocidade  (infelizmente ou felizmente....)

Tenho 15mm acumulados 

Alguém me consegue dizer o que esperar para aqui o resto da tarde? visto que estou com problemas na Internet e não consigo ver modelos etc


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2011 às 14:04)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Alguém me consegue dizer o que esperar para aqui o resto da tarde? visto que estou com problemas na Internet e não consigo ver modelos etc



Para o período da tarde podes esperar (corrijam-me se estiver errado) a passagem de mais linhas de instabilidade com aguaceiros que podem ser novamente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada e granizo. 

À medida que o dia vai passando os aguaceiros vão diminuindo de intensidade e frequência, assim como a possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas. Apenas o vento se irá manter forte até ao meio-dia de amanhã, diminuindo gradualmente de intensidade a partir da tarde e soprando já fraco, ou sendo mesmo nulo no final do dia. 



SicoStorm disse:


> Como previsto o olho da B.P  aí está a fazer das suas
> Possibilidade de mini tornados



SicoStorm, mini-tornados não existem. Ou são tornados ou não são.


----------



## SicoStorm (16 Fev 2011 às 14:04)

Como previsto o olho da B.P  aí está a fazer das suas 
Possibilidade de mini tornados


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2011 às 14:06)

SicoStorm disse:


> Como previsto o olho da B.P  aí está a fazer das suas
> Possibilidade de mini tornados




Mini-Tornados?! ou é tornado ou não...independentemente da sua intensidade..


----------



## squidward (16 Fev 2011 às 14:07)

Por volta das 5:30h abateu-se um belo temporal por aqui, com ventos fortes acompanhados de Chuva torrencial e trovoadas. A chuva praticamente caia na horizontal e ao que parece um portão das obras aqui em frente ficou totalmente destruido.


----------



## mortagua (16 Fev 2011 às 14:11)

SicoStorm disse:


> Como previsto o olho da B.P  aí está a fazer das suas
> Possibilidade de mini tornados



A pouco em Pombal caiu um forte aguaceiro com bastante granizo a mistura!!
Agora em casa(Mendes) espero por mais 

És de Pombal, Leiria?


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2011 às 14:11)

Dados das descargas eléctricas disponíveis em tempo real. Consultem em http://tempoemcorroios.com/ (logo na homepage seleccionem o separador "Descargas Eléctricas").


----------



## Lousano (16 Fev 2011 às 14:12)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui foi e é como no resto do país.

É pena os aguaceiros serem de muita curta duração (2/3 minutos).

Até ao momento 9,9mm acumulados.


----------



## SicoStorm (16 Fev 2011 às 14:14)

mortagua disse:


> A pouco em Pombal caiu um forte aguaceiro com bastante granizo a mistura!!
> Agora em casa(Mendes) espero por mais
> 
> És de Pombal, Leiria?



Vamos aguardar para ver mais ...


----------



## PTbig (16 Fev 2011 às 14:22)

Ja se ouve trovoada ao longe


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 14:24)

Muito escuro a oeste e vento muito forte de sudoeste.
Aí vai mais um forte aguaceiro... Espero.


----------



## shli30396 (16 Fev 2011 às 14:25)

Mais um temporal a aproximar-se aqui da zona. Já se ouve trovões e está um vento com rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 14:26)

Ouve-se trovoada ao longe, aí vem ela em força.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Fev 2011 às 14:26)

Boas tardes.
Céu escurissimo a N/NO a ver vamos no que isto resulta.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Fev 2011 às 14:28)

Deve estar daqui nada a entrar a segunda parte da festa!!


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2011 às 14:31)

Células a caminho com actividade eléctrica. Uma delas parece que vai atingir-me em cheio, segundo o radar de DEA's. 

Céu muito escuro e temperatura nos 15,0ºC com pressão atmosférica nos 999 milibares. Vento moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 14:40)

A trovoada está a chegar, vento a chegar aos 71km/h e chove fraco.

Trovoada moderada para já.


----------



## meteo (16 Fev 2011 às 14:41)

Por aqui já choveu,com granizo à mistura e um verdadeiro vendaval por volta das 13:00. Depois o céu limpou quase completamente e agora volta a chover fraco.
Vamos lá ver como será a tarde


----------



## granizus (16 Fev 2011 às 14:47)

Boas,

Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa (Rua Castilho) nada de interessante, para além de (actualmente) chuva moderada e algum granizo  pelas 13:00h.
Trovoada nem a ouço


----------



## HotSpot (16 Fev 2011 às 14:56)

andres disse:


> A trovoada está a chegar, vento a chegar aos 71km/h e chove fraco.
> 
> Trovoada moderada para já.



*andres*, já não é primeira vez que alguém te chama a atenção para a tua "trovoada virtual". Como se não chegasse isso, ainda é moderada ou forte. Ou tens uma excelente audição, ou, eu sou muito duro de ouvido.

Atenção à informação que deixam no fórum...


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Fev 2011 às 14:57)

Boa tarde!

Dia bastante chuvoso.

Agora sigo com 11.8ºC, com uma pequena aberta à espera do próximo aguaceiro.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 15:00)

HotSpot disse:


> *andres*, já não é primeira vez que alguém te chama a atenção para a tua "trovoada virtual". Como se não chegasse isso, ainda é moderada ou forte. Ou tens uma excelente audição, ou, eu sou muito duro de ouvido.
> 
> Atenção à informação que deixam no fórum...



Claramente que não é mentira nenhuma, pois eu tenho a janela meio aberta e deu para ouvir 2 trovões muito longe.

Ainda agora deu um, até gravei no msn para o SpiderVV ouvir este esbelto som 



Chove forte e vento moderado.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Fev 2011 às 15:04)

andres disse:


> Claramente que não é mentira nenhuma, pois eu tenho a janela meio aberta e deu para ouvir 2 trovões muito longe.



Claramente, isso não é trovoada *moderada/forte* 

Se não tiveres atenção a esse "detalhe" a tua mensagem passa de uma forma errada.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 15:05)

HotSpot disse:


> Claramente, isso não é trovoada *moderada/forte*



Claro, exactamente.

Peço desculpa pelo "exaltamento" mas foi ouvida, um deles foi moderado.


----------



## PTbig (16 Fev 2011 às 15:07)

pelo que parece a trovoada que se aproxima vem forte, nos últimos 15 minutos ouve-se trovoes a cerca de cada 2 a 3 minutos.
Abraços


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 15:08)

Está uma célula com alguma actividade eléctrica a noroeste de mim.
5 relâmpagos e 5 trovões nos últimos 2 minutos.

A célula que passou há meia hora só deixou um relâmpago e um trovão (longe).


----------



## granizus (16 Fev 2011 às 15:09)

PTbig disse:


> pelo que parece a trovoada que se aproxima vem forte, nos últimos 15 minutos ouve-se trovoes a cerca de cada 2 a 3 minutos.
> Abraços



Aqui no centro de Lisboa ouvi finalmente um trovão! 

Espero que venha mais e mais forte


----------



## mortagua (16 Fev 2011 às 15:10)

Acabo de ouvir o 1º trovão  
Parece que vem ai da boa


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 15:10)

Agora sim, ouviram ?    

Um trovão bem mais perto.


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2011 às 15:11)

granizus disse:


> Aqui no centro de Lisboa ouvi finalmente um trovão!
> 
> Espero que venha mais e mais forte



Acabei agora mesmo de o ouvir também. Confirmo trovoada em Lisboa pelas observações do detector de DEA's. 

Várias descargas também aqui na margem sul, espalhadas e com pouca frequência.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Fev 2011 às 15:12)

thunderboy disse:


> Bom dia.
> Noite de trovoada também por aqui. Pena não ter como registar a precipitação/vento pois os sensores da estação deixaram de transmitir.
> Esta manha consegui fotografar uns mammatus, mais tarde colocarei as fotos.



Aqui estão eles.


----------



## Rainy (16 Fev 2011 às 15:13)

Aproxima-se outro, espero que traga mais granizo e trovoada, já que vento não é preciso


----------



## FilipaP (16 Fev 2011 às 15:13)

Em Telheiras, já ouvi 6 trovões e a aumentar de intensidade... penso que se esteja a aproximar.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 15:14)

Mais 2 trovões e 14,8mm.


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 15:14)

Está mesmo aqui a chegar.

EDIT - Granizada agora. Vento muito forte.


----------



## telegram (16 Fev 2011 às 15:19)

Chuva moderada em Coimbra. Caiu também algum granizo.

Agora troveja e a chuva intensifica-se.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Fev 2011 às 15:20)

no im o radar não trabalha e o de relâmpagos vai pelo mesmo caminho


----------



## Lousano (16 Fev 2011 às 15:21)

telegram disse:


> Chuva moderada em Coimbra. Caiu também algum granizo.



Está a aproximar-se daqui. Veremos se não perdeu muita da intensidade.


----------



## dahon (16 Fev 2011 às 15:22)

Por Coimbra acabei de ouvir um trovão e chove torrencial com granizo á mistura.


----------



## Jodamensil (16 Fev 2011 às 15:22)

nem da para acreditar o temporal que está na zona de odivelas mais precisamente perto do odivelas park donde reporto. impressionante, um vento muito forte com granizo a mistura


----------



## zejorge (16 Fev 2011 às 15:22)

Olá boa tarde

Aqui por Constância, à semelhança do que se passou noutros locais, a madrugada entre as 05h00 e as 05h45 foi severa com aguaceiros muito fortes de granizo e trovoada com alguma intensidade. O dia tem sido caracterizado por aguaceiros fortes e o vento a aumentar de intensidade.
Neste momento acumulei 19,0 mm a temperatura é de 10,7º e a pressão de 998 hpa. O vento sopra moderado de SSW com a rajada máxima na ultima hora sido de 32 kmh de W


----------



## rbsmr (16 Fev 2011 às 15:22)

A trovejar e com chuva moderada neste momento em Telheiras!


----------



## rfll (16 Fev 2011 às 15:26)

boas 
por aqui acabou de cair granizo trovoada chuva e vento forte... pumba mais um estrondoso relâmpago que fez vibrar o predio


----------



## FilipaP (16 Fev 2011 às 15:26)

rbsmr disse:


> A trovejar e sem chuva neste momento em Telheiras!



Essa foto foi tirada a semana passada.


----------



## dahon (16 Fev 2011 às 15:28)

Relâmpagos a sul da cidade.


----------



## granizus (16 Fev 2011 às 15:29)

Agora sim!
Trovão mesmo aqui em cima e chuva forte com algum granizo


----------



## meteo (16 Fev 2011 às 15:30)

Ouvi agora o primeiro trovão!
Esteve 2 ou 3 minutos de chuva moderada,a cair quase na horizontal com um vendaval daqueles! Mas passou rapidamente por aqui...


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 15:30)

granizus disse:


> Agora sim!
> Trovão mesmo aqui em cima e chuva forte com algum granizo



Trovoada bem audivel por aqui.


----------



## jorge1990 (16 Fev 2011 às 15:35)

Que temporal passou agora aki!!!!!

Chuva granizo e vento fortissimo. Nunca vi nada assim!


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2011 às 15:35)

é o fim do mundo aqui!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 15:36)

Lightning disse:


> é o fim do mundo aqui!



Completamente 

Trovoada, chuva forte e vento a chegar aos 76km/h.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Fev 2011 às 15:36)

jorge1990 disse:


> Que temporal passou agora aki!!!!!



o que se passa em Corroios?


----------



## Jodamensil (16 Fev 2011 às 15:36)

aqui por odivelas o sol está a brilhar. o vento acalmou. e muito e chuva menhuma


----------



## Lousano (16 Fev 2011 às 15:40)

Como previa, a coisa foi rápida - 2/3 minutos.

Uns trovões e mais 1mm de precipitação.

O vento muito forte durante a trovoada deixou uma rajada 72,2 km/h.

EDIT: 1,5mm


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2011 às 15:40)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> o que se passa em Corroios?



Granizo acompanhado de rajadas de vento FORTÍSSIMAS, registei 80,3 km/h coisa que nunca na minha vida tinha visto  a minha bicicleta que está na varanda levantou parcialmente voo e veio contra os vidros, pensei que ia ficar sem janelas, há antenas partidas em todo o lado...  Chovia com um rain rate de 167 milímetros por hora, não sei o que isto foi mas nunca tinha assistido a nada assim na minha vida


----------



## jorge1990 (16 Fev 2011 às 15:41)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> o que se passa em Corroios?




Foi um aguaceiro forte nao se via nada a frente, granizo a mistura, com rajadas vento muito fortes.

Agora tudo mais calmo


----------



## Lousano (16 Fev 2011 às 15:42)

Vocês aí em baixo não estão preparados para ventos fortes.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 15:45)

Continua a trovoada e a chuva forte.

17,6mm.


----------



## Rainy (16 Fev 2011 às 15:46)

Bem por aqui pelo contrario já estou habituado ao vento, mas este aguaçeiro trouxe tudo e mais alguma coisa, até se viam remoinhos de chuva, a tº desceu imenso

Á muito tempo que não via um aguaçeiro tão violento


----------



## camrov8 (16 Fev 2011 às 15:47)

é pena não termos os radares em pleno


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 15:47)

Jodamensil disse:


> aqui por odivelas o sol está a brilhar. o vento acalmou. e muito e chuva menhuma



Tão depressa veio, como foi.
Por alguns minutos a chuva foi torrencial, a trovoada esteve mesmo aqui por cima.
Vento muito forte, bastante granizo, mas apenas 2mm acumulados. Talvez devido ao factor vento e granizo. O que devia entrar no pluviometro, saltava. Ainda por cima como o pluvi está no telhado do prédio...

Tentei fazer um pequeno vídeo quando a trovada estava a chegar, mas esqueci-me de desligar a focagem automática. Resultado, pensava que tinha captado 2 raios e afinal não apanhei nada decente.

Para os mais perspicaz, ao 00:02 e aos 00:42 é perceptível qualquer coisa.


Durante o aguaceiro a temperatura desceu aos 7,3ºC.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Fev 2011 às 15:48)

Obrigado a ambos pelo relato   

Novas células a formarem-se no mar,vai ser toda a tarde assim


----------



## F_R (16 Fev 2011 às 15:49)

Boas à cerca de meia hora ouviram-se alguns trovões

Agora não chove, mas já acumulou 16.4mm

9.9ºC agora, a máxima foi de 12.8ºC


----------



## StormFairy (16 Fev 2011 às 15:49)

Ela está agora aqui ao pé de mim... linda


----------



## Pixie (16 Fev 2011 às 15:49)

Bobadela acabou de passar por ventos fortíssimos, trovoada e muito, mas muito granizo.
Seguiu em direcção à Moita...
A trovoada foi linda, e esqueci-me de tirar fotos... 

Edit: é só peças de roupa pelas ruas... literalmente voaram dos estendais...


----------



## camrov8 (16 Fev 2011 às 15:50)

agora vem uma calmaria


----------



## camrov8 (16 Fev 2011 às 15:56)

para a noite é capaz de vir mais vento


----------



## camrov8 (16 Fev 2011 às 15:56)

agora o sol esta a dar o seu ar de graça


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2011 às 15:57)

Tudo mais calmo agora. Aliás, praticamente o vento não existe. Céu pouco nublado. 

Fica registado para mais tarde recordar. Rajada de vento de 80,3 km/h às 15:33h e intensidade da precipitação record (o valor mais alto desde que a estação regista dados): 167 milímetros por hora.

Alguns estragos a registar, nomeadamente nos telhados de prédios. Não conheço de momento mais informações. O túnel que dá acesso a Vale de Milhaços e Alto do Moinho serviu de abrigo para muitos, que praticamente nem em pé se conseguiam manter (tenho visão para essa zona, da minha janela). 

EDIT 16:05 - Há ainda a registar, ao mesmo tempo deste evento, uma queda temporária de pressão para os 998 mlibares.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 16:04)

Um dos trovões que consegui apanhar:


Acumulados 19,2mm.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Fev 2011 às 16:09)

vou ao weatherhunderground ver as estações da zona


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 16:17)

Oiço as sirenes do bombeiros, a temperatura no " temporal em si " foi aos 7,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2011 às 16:21)

Aqui essa célula da margem sul acabou por passar de raspão mas deu para o som dos trovoes fazer disparar alarmes  mas não choveu nada de jeito apenas umas pingas aqui, mas vi os cordoes de chuva e granizo a passar a uns 2km de mim e eu apenas com pingas  

temperatura actual de 13,7ºC e precipitação 11,8mm

rajada máxima 82,1km/h (05:45)


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 16:23)

Chove novamente, céu escuro.


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 16:38)

Mais uma forte granizada!

Com vento fortíssimo.


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2011 às 16:43)

Estive agora a analisar os dados do evento severo de há bocado (desculpem se estou a repetir-me em algumas informações):

Rajada de vento às 15:33h - 80,3 km/h
Intensidade da precipitação record: 167 milímetros por hora
Pressão Atmosférica: 998 milibares durante todo o evento
Queda de temperatura dos 14,3ºC às 15:25 para os 11,7ºC às 15:35 (2,6ºC em 10 minutos)

Devo confessar que estou boquiaberto com os dados do vento, pois a zona onde vivo é abrigada e mesmo assim o vento chegou a esta velocidade... Tenho prédios à minha volta que costumam cortar o efeito do vento, por isso estimo que as rajadas tenham sido superiores aos 80 km/h. Na altura tudo se dobrava. 

O vento voltou agora com mais intensidade. Não vou afirmar que foi a rajada máxima do dia, pois está previsto um aumento da intensidade do vento que deverá de atingir o seu pico à noite.


----------



## granizus (16 Fev 2011 às 16:47)

Chove torrencialmente no centro de Lisboa (Rua Castilho)


----------



## Jodamensil (16 Fev 2011 às 16:47)

eh ehh eh que loucura. por odivelas isto está ao rubro.


----------



## Met (16 Fev 2011 às 16:52)

"O mau tempo provocou alguns estragos no paredão, na zona do Tamariz, com o corrimão de segurança a ceder à forte batimento do mar."
Fonte: TSF


----------



## Pixie (16 Fev 2011 às 16:56)

Mais trovoada, vento e granizo por aqui... é a grande loucura!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 16:56)

Caiu um raio a 100 metros da minha casa, mais informações daqui a pouco porque chove torrencialmente.

Estrondo fenomenal 

Digo 100m porque foi precisamente ao lado da igreja, nos postos de electricidade.


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 16:57)

Jodamensil disse:


> eh ehh eh que loucura. por odivelas isto está ao rubro.




Tive de parar a filmagem porque o vento tornou-se extremamente forte e comecei literalmente a ser agredido pelo granizo. 

Estrada completamente alagada e o pluviometro apenas registou 3mm. 
17mm desde as 0h. 

Não tenho dúvidas de que a precipitação real seja muito superior.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Fev 2011 às 16:58)

A Ema de Cabo Carvoeiro indica uma intensidade média de vento de 63,7km/h
Faço ideia as rajadas que estao a ter


----------



## squidward (16 Fev 2011 às 17:00)

por aqui está uma ventania do caraças 

Agora Trovoadas...mais uma vez passam todas ao lado.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 17:04)

Um verdadeiro temporal aqui, 80,5km/h registados agora mesmo !

Chuva forte. *Reportes do Lumiar, em Lisboa bastante chuva e trovoada.*


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 17:05)

Vento muito, muito forte aqui.

A estação do Mário Barros em Queluz acabou de ter uma rajada de *106.2km/h*.


----------



## Jodamensil (16 Fev 2011 às 17:05)

AnDré disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1NOI0l01VQ
> 
> Tive de parar a filmagem porque o vento tornou-se extremamente forte e comecei literalmente a ser agredido pelo granizo.
> 
> ...



AnDré confirmo que isto ta um vendaval. tou perto de ti. o meu local é perto do acesso a IC17 sentido loures naqueles armazéns à direita e isto aqui o barulho que faz nos telhados é enorme


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 17:08)

Vento bastante forte por aqui e 20.0mm !


É a loucura !


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Fev 2011 às 17:09)

Incrível o poder da célula que passou por aqui perto das 15:30, trovoada, vento muito forte e uma granda granizada que pintou o chão de branco, nunca tinha visto nada assim!

Pena que saí tarde das aulas e já não apanhei nada..

A temperatura desceu dos 13ºC para os 9ºC durante a trovoada.

Sigo agora com 10.3ºC e 999 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 17:10)

AnDré disse:


> A estação do Mário Barros em Queluz acabou de ter uma rajada de *106.2km/h*.



Ia referir isso, bela rajada 

Neste momento tudo mais calmo, 10,4 mm e 10,5ºC.


----------



## seqmad (16 Fev 2011 às 17:12)

Chuva forte com vento muito forte há cerca de 15 minutos aqui na zona do Hosp. Sta. Maria, como um pouco por Lisboa. Numa dado momento a chuva caía na horizontal e algumas palmeiras chegaram a estar com as folhas todas puxadas para um lado na horizontal com o vento... gostava de ter estado na Margem Sul há bocado...


----------



## mortagua (16 Fev 2011 às 17:14)

Esta frente também parece ser forte, e então a noite uma bela trovoada 

Basta-me saber a que horas chegará ao litoral?  Se alguém pudesse dar uma opinião


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 17:14)

MeteoMoita agora também a ter a rajada máxima do dia, para já: 72.4 km/h (17:02 UTC)


----------



## mortagua (16 Fev 2011 às 17:17)

seqmad disse:


> Chuva forte com vento muito forte há cerca de 15 minutos aqui na zona do Hosp. Sta. Maria, como um pouco por Lisboa. Numa dado momento a chuva caía na horizontal e algumas palmeiras chegaram a estar com as folhas todas puxadas para um lado na horizontal com o vento... gostava de ter estado na Margem Sul há bocado...



Tenho duas palmeiras no meu jardim e por volta das 15h o vento era tão forte que as folhas das palmeiras também se viraram todas para um lado 
Impressionante esta tarde 

Por agora tudo calmo ... Espero por mais...   novamente


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2011 às 17:18)

seqmad disse:


> gostava de ter estado na Margem Sul há bocado...



Não te preocupes porque ainda vem lá mais, o vento aqui continua com rajadas entre os 60 e 80 km/h, queria chegar pelo menos aos 95 km/h com a segunda frente que se aproxima. 

Agora parecem vir aí umas boas abertas, até à chegada do próximo round.


----------



## Rainy (16 Fev 2011 às 17:24)

Bem acabei de vir da rua e durante 1 minuto eu e mais 4 pessoas tivemos que nos abrigar na entrada de um prédio, a chuva,granizo e especialmente o vento que nessa altura deve ter sido acima dos 100Km
Só não há muitas quedas de árvores por aqui porque o vento é de noroeste e as árvores já têm aquela forma.Já que no Verão os dias ventosos são sempre da nortada


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 17:32)

AnDré disse:


> A estação do Mário Barros em Queluz acabou de ter uma rajada de *106.2km/h*.



A dita cuja, a rajada do ano não de sempre pertencendo a de sempre a 108 km/h (9 de Set 2010)


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2011 às 17:33)

Aqui não bati a rajada máxima de 82,1km/h nem a deverei bater nem hoje e se calhar é mesmo a rajada do ano por aqui! agora vai caindo uns pingos os últimos das próximas horas e ao contrario de alguns não espero assim nada de especial para esta noite por aqui!! um aguaceiro ou outro mas no geral até deverá ser uma noite calma apenas com algum vento em diminuição. 

10,8ºC, 78%Hr, 999,6hpa a subir e vento por vezes moderado com rajadas a precipitação vai em 13,2mm


----------



## seqmad (16 Fev 2011 às 17:40)

Tudo mais calmo nesta última meia hora. Quanto à tal segunda frente, pela imagem do sat24 e pela deslocação, parece ir afectar mais o Norte e o Centro do que a zona de Lisboa, talvez não seja tão intenso como estas últimas horas, mas o vento em média deve se manter... então mais animação talvez para depois das 21?


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Fev 2011 às 17:43)

Por aqui também já se acabou, com excepção para o vento, que se mantém forte.

Seguem-se algumas fotografias da granizada, e até de pequenos mammatus:













Cá estão eles.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 17:45)

JoãoPT disse:


> Por aqui também já se acabou, com excepção para o vento, que se mantém forte.
> 
> Seguem-se algumas fotografias da granizada, e até de pequenos mammatus:
> 
> ...



Muito bom !

Agora *CÉU POUCO NUBLADO * e vento moderado.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Fev 2011 às 17:50)

seqmad disse:


> Tudo mais calmo nesta última meia hora. Quanto à tal segunda frente, pela imagem do sat24 e pela deslocação, parece ir afectar mais o Norte e o Centro do que a zona de Lisboa, talvez não seja tão intenso como estas últimas horas, mas o vento em média deve se manter... então mais animação talvez para depois das 21?




Julgo que o vento ira manter-se constante com rajadas.quanto à precipitaçao tambem me parece que ficara pela zona a Norte do Cabo Carvoeiro e talvez nao tao forte como nas ultimas horas.Ja esta a entrar no Minho.. Em todo o caso é esperar para ver o que sucedera.


----------



## jorge1990 (16 Fev 2011 às 17:51)

Neste momento, 12.1ºC  e 76%HR

Dia marcado por muita instabilidade, especialmente na madrugada e tarde de hoje.
Agora, resta esperar o que nos reserva a noite.


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2011 às 17:52)

seqmad disse:


> Tudo mais calmo nesta última meia hora. Quanto à tal segunda frente, pela imagem do sat24 e pela deslocação, parece ir afectar mais o Norte e o Centro do que a zona de Lisboa, talvez não seja tão intenso como estas últimas horas, mas o vento em média deve se manter... então mais animação talvez para depois das 21?



A partir de 21 temos o Anticiclone a vir e a ficar muito provavelmente ate ao final do mês por isso é quase certo que toda a semana que vem não vai chover nem fazer grandes frios, dias amenos ou muito amenos até com máximas acima dos 20ºC em muitos locais e noites nem frias nem quentes (agradáveis) para a altura do ano


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 17:54)

miguel disse:


> A partir de 21 temos o Anticiclone a vir e a ficar muito provavelmente ate ao final do mês por isso é quase certo que toda a semana que vem não vai chover nem fazer grandes frios, dias amenos ou muito amenos até com máximas acima dos 20ºC em muitos locais e noites nem frias nem quentes (agradáveis) para a altura do ano



Penso que ele quis dizer 21 horas


----------



## Pixie (16 Fev 2011 às 17:55)

Video a circular no youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOMfOxnB8Qo&feature=player_embedded#at=330


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2011 às 17:56)

andres disse:


> Penso que ele quis dizer 21 horas



tens razão  não faz mal fica o recado dado para o que vai vir no futuro próximo.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 18:15)

Ainda acerca do vento e chuva, eis um vídeo que fiz antes da chegada a Torres Vedras, a trovoada era constante por aquela zona, tal como o vento forte e granizo, aqui fica só um bocadinho daquilo que se passava por lá.



Ainda sobre dita rajada de 106 km/h vinda de sul, ela conseguiu desencaixar o dispositivo que contêm as conchas e o cata vento do ferro, ou então o próprio ferro entortou-se, claro está que neste momento não posso ir ao telhado, mas amanhã ou mais depressa possível irei pra corrigir e avaliar a situação.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Fev 2011 às 18:22)

Mário, tem que ficar mais apertado. Um pouco antes de partir...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 18:24)

HotSpot disse:


> Mário, tem que ficar mais apertado. Um pouco antes de partir...



Partir não partiu apenas entortou, continua a transmitir de forma perfeitamente normal. É suposto o dito cujo aguentar até aos 220 km/h, não sei porque raio isto aconteceu.


----------



## Rainy (16 Fev 2011 às 18:31)

Por aqui acalmou muito o vento acho que o pico de vento já passou
que acham, poderemos ter ainda uma noite muito ventosa??


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2011 às 18:40)

Boa tarde.

Aguaceiros de granizo, trovoada, e vento bastante forte, marcaram esta tarde. [Já que o meu anemómetro continua em coma, não foi possível registar qualquer rajada] 

*13,6mm* acumulados, com 11,3ºC neste momento. A mínima foi de *8,7º*C às 15:28, durante o granizo.

Pressão nos 1000 hPa, se bem que já esteve nos 998 hPa, e humidade nos 64%.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Fev 2011 às 18:45)

Lightning disse:


> Granizo acompanhado de rajadas de vento FORTÍSSIMAS, registei 80,3 km/h coisa que nunca na minha vida tinha visto  a minha bicicleta que está na varanda levantou parcialmente voo e veio contra os vidros, pensei que ia ficar sem janelas, há antenas partidas em todo o lado...  Chovia com um rain rate de 167 milímetros por hora, não sei o que isto foi mas nunca tinha assistido a nada assim na minha vida



E eu que perdi isso porque estou em Lisboa... Mas também por aqui (aeroporto) a coisa, volta e meia, fica bem agreste, com chuva forte e vento a condizer...


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 18:58)

Acabei de Ver dois claroes para sw, na nuvem


----------



## Jodamensil (16 Fev 2011 às 19:05)

pessoal este final do dia, esta noite e a proxima madrugada... não há mais nada?? Já acabou a festa ou o que podemos esperar?


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2011 às 19:07)

andres disse:


> Acabei de Ver dois claroes para sw, na nuvem



É uma trovoada que está a sul acabei de ver um clarão também...

12,4ºC o vento esta fraco a moderado e a pressão sobe 1000,2hpa, precipitação de 13,2mm


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Fev 2011 às 19:10)

Grande vendaval que teve hoje
O IM publicou um documento no seu site.
Este é um pequeno excerto desse documento.

*"foi possível observar em algumas estações da rede de observação do IM, valores de rajada de vento muito significativos, designadamente em Coruche (134 km/h às 13 UTC), Cabo Carvoeiro (110 km/h às 4:30 UTC) e Mogadouro (107 km/h)."*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2011 às 19:15)

rafaeljona disse:


> Grande vendaval que teve hoje
> O IM publicou um documento no seu site.
> Este é um pequeno excerto desse documento.
> 
> *"foi possível observar em algumas estações da rede de observação do IM, valores de rajada de vento muito significativos, designadamente em Coruche (134 km/h às 13 UTC), Cabo Carvoeiro (110 km/h às 4:30 UTC) e Mogadouro (107 km/h)."*



Isso foi hoje?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2011 às 19:18)

Por aqui esta tarde foi um festival, ouviam-se trovôes, o vento foi muito forte, mas parece mentira mas o meu anemometro apenas registou 46,8km/h, enfim... o acumulado está nos 18.1mm.


----------



## fablept (16 Fev 2011 às 19:21)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> A Ema de Cabo Carvoeiro indica uma intensidade média de vento de 63,7km/h
> Faço ideia as rajadas que estao a ter



A polícia fechou o Cabo Carvoeiro por causa da ondulação, por volta das 15h estive ao pé do farol do Cabo Carvoeiro e estava impossível fora do carro, era uma ventania..lá veio a polícia marítima dizer para abrigar-me no carro.

Nas últimas 2 horas o vento acalmou muito, mas o pico foi mesmo ontem às 4 da manhã, era o fim do mundo


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Fev 2011 às 19:34)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Isso foi hoje?


Sim foi hoje.
Tá no site do IM, rajadas acima de 100km/h e e em Coruche bem mais de 100km/h


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Fev 2011 às 19:36)

Vejam todos o video, passado em Alcochete


----------



## NfrG (16 Fev 2011 às 19:41)

Boa noite

Acho que não há muito a dizer 
Passou-me o mesmo na Amadora: entre as 5h e as 6h trovoadas constantes e algumas delas bem fortes, chuva muito forte e vento forte com rajadas.
Ao longo do dia aguaceiros muito fortes com granizo à mistura, e claro trovoada (saí da escola para ir almoçar debaixo de forte granizo, diga-se de passagem ) e o vento veio a intensificar-se ao longo do dia.
Por agora, tudo muito mais calmo, sem chuva e sem trovoada, mas o vento ainda se faz sentir.

Nota: Por volta das 15:30h, caiu um relâmpago, e o seu respectivo trovão, com apenas 2s de distância entre o relâmpago e o trovão. Incrível.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Fev 2011 às 19:42)

Olá 

Dia bastante turbulento em que pouco antes das 5h se marcou pela chuva e vento fortes e alguma trovoada que deve ter antecipado o despertar de muitos por aqui, no meu caso estava de saída e não foi fácil a deslocação para início de mais um dia de trabalho!
Durante o dia os aguaceiros bem como o vento frequentemente fortes sucederam-se intercalados com períodos mais calmos com breves abertas.
Destaco o surgimento de uma célula de passagem por Loures que do meu ponto de observação iniciou em forma de "Cumulonimbus arcus", pouco definido mas com um poder considerável cujos efeitos se fizeram sentir por volta das 15h. O cenário que causou foi de alguma forma impressionante que para além da precipitação sob a forma de granizo e vento fortes, enormes relâmpagos e trovões bastante audíveis como há muito não ouvia, isto num espaço de meia hora, entretanto já a caminho de casa, já com alguma distância e maior campo de observação, deu para observar esta célula que já se encontrava talvez na margem sul do Tejo. De formas não muito definidas deu para ver pelo menos a grande distância entre a sua base e o topo em forma de "Cumulonimbus incus".

Por agora, alguns aguaceiros relativamente fracos mas é o vento forte que mais se sente e se ouve.

Temperaturas: a máxima atingiu os *14.3ºC* comparada com a mínima que ainda não desceu além dos *7.8ºC*.

*Actual*: 11.4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2011 às 19:43)

rafaeljona disse:


> Sim foi hoje.
> Tá no site do IM, rajadas acima de 100km/h e e em Coruche bem mais de 100km/h



Custa-me a acreditar, visto que eu hoje estive em coruche e o vento soprou muito forte, mas não tanto assim.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2011 às 19:46)

Peço a todos os que tenhem estaçôes metreológicas que registem a precipitação acumulada e a rajáda máxima de vento para que eu possa proceder ao ranking de hoje


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2011 às 19:48)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Peço a todos os que tenhem estaçôes metreológicas que registem a precipitação acumulada e a rajáda máxima de vento para que eu possa proceder ao ranking de hoje



Precipitação até agora 13,2mm
Rajada máxima 82,1km/h


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2011 às 19:48)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Peço a todos os que tenhem estaçôes metreológicas que registem a precipitação acumulada e a rajáda máxima de vento para que eu possa proceder ao ranking de hoje



Corroios:

23,2 mm desde as 0 horas
Rajada de vento: 80,3 km/h (embora o vento tenha soprado mais forte que isto).


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2011 às 19:52)

20,1mm e 80,5km.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 19:55)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Peço a todos os que tenhem estaçôes metreológicas que registem a precipitação acumulada e a rajáda máxima de vento para que eu possa proceder ao ranking de hoje



106 km/h e 10,6 mm.


----------



## rafaeljona (16 Fev 2011 às 20:01)

23 mm hoje


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Fev 2011 às 20:25)

O vídeo, mostra sem dúvida o que se passou por aqui, apenas com um aparte, a temperatura não desceu além dos 9.1ºC durante a trovoada, o sensor de temperatura do carro com certeza não está bom.

Sigo agora com 11.9ºC, vento moderado e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Lousano (16 Fev 2011 às 20:34)

15,0mm

72,2km/h

Neste momento 8,7ºC


----------



## telegram (16 Fev 2011 às 20:35)

A Figueira da Foz está sob um intenso temporal. Passei há pouco a ponte para o lado sul e a chuva era horizontal, tal era forte o vento.
Está a chover areia junto às praias tal é a força do vento.
Não pude ir ver o mar mas pelo barulho deve estar assustador.
Tenho uma pressão de 995 hPa e 11,9ºC.


----------



## Microburst (16 Fev 2011 às 20:37)

Boa noite

Amigo Chasing Thunder, cá vão então os dados de Cacilhas, Almada: 

 - *24,2mm* de precipitação acumulada desde as 0h de hoje;

 - quanto ao vento, a rajada máxima foi de *83,6 km/h* registada às 15h37. Às 04h46, no meio de uma enorme bátega de granizo, registei 80,1km/h, e precisamente uma hora depois, aquando da forte trovoada que se abatia pela região da Grande Lisboa, 81,9km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2011 às 20:42)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Peço a todos os que tenhem estaçôes metreológicas que registem a precipitação acumulada e a rajáda máxima de vento para que eu possa proceder ao ranking de hoje



Mantenho os *13,6mm* acumulados. Quanto à rajada, devido a problemas técnicos não tenho registado dados de vento.

---

11,8ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## bisnaga33 (16 Fev 2011 às 20:43)

boas noites ontem de madrugada foi espetacular como muito não via tava a trabalhar e parecia de dia e para esta noite o que podemos contar


----------



## CeterisParibus (16 Fev 2011 às 20:44)

telegram disse:


> A Figueira da Foz está sob um intenso temporal. Passei há pouco a ponte para o lado sul e a chuva era horizontal, tal era forte o vento.
> Está a chover areia junto às praias tal é a força do vento.
> Não pude ir ver o mar mas pelo barulho deve estar assustador.
> Tenho uma pressão de 995 hPa e 11,9ºC.



Confirmo. 
Há areia acumulada em muitas zonas da marginal, e antes que escurecesse tive a oportunidade de constatar que a ondulação tinha crescido bastante, embora se mantenha desordenada. É difícil calcular a velocidade das rajadas sem instrumentação adequada, mas acredito que especialmente nos locais mais desabrigados e altos, bem como junto à praia, as mesmas possam avizinhar-se dos 100 km/h.

Na praia-mar lá estarei.


----------



## telegram (16 Fev 2011 às 20:48)

CeterisParibus disse:


> Confirmo.
> Há areia acumulada em muitas zonas da marginal, e antes que escurecesse tive a oportunidade de constatar que a ondulação tinha crescido bastante, embora se mantenha desordenada. É difícil calcular a velocidade das rajadas sem instrumentação adequada, mas acredito que especialmente nos locais mais desabrigados e altos, bem como junto à praia, as mesmas possam avizinhar-se dos 100 km/h.
> 
> Na praia-mar lá estarei.



A que horas vai ser a praia-mar?


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Fev 2011 às 20:51)

Vento não falta por aqui comparado com a chuva que deu tréguas!

Temperatura sem variação assinalável: *11.8ºC*


----------



## DRC (16 Fev 2011 às 20:52)

telegram disse:


> A que horas vai ser a praia-mar?



A próxima maré-cheia será cerca das 2 da manhã e deverá subir 3,35 metros.
http://mare.frbateaux.net/416


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2011 às 20:55)

Boas.

Tenho 16.7mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## dASk (16 Fev 2011 às 20:55)

digam-me se estou ou não enganado mas parece-me que vem aí mais festa para a area metropolitana de Lisboa, falando de vento e chuva porque de trovoada não faço ideia...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 21:07)

Muito vento aqui, acabei de ter 94 km/h e chove fraco, 10,8 mm.


----------



## squidward (16 Fev 2011 às 21:08)

acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado com algum granizo à mistura e claro...rajadas de vento.


----------



## Microburst (16 Fev 2011 às 21:11)

Idem por aqui. Aguaceiro não muito forte, mas acompanhado de granizo e rajadas de vento.


----------



## squidward (16 Fev 2011 às 21:17)

Caiu outra vez mais um bocadinho de Granizo (desta vez foi um pouco mais) e agora está uma bela ventania.


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 21:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito vento aqui, acabei de ter 94 km/h e chove fraco, 10,8 mm.



Não durou mais de 1-2minutos o aguaceiro. Mas foi o suficiente para deixar muita água.
Isso aliado ao vento muito forte e algum granizo... Uma maravilha.

Venham mais.

18mm desde as 0h, aqui.


----------



## CeterisParibus (16 Fev 2011 às 21:24)

telegram disse:


> A que horas vai ser a praia-mar?



Figueira da Foz - 1:52, com 3,48 mts.


----------



## DRC (16 Fev 2011 às 21:32)

TROVOADA a Norte/Noroeste julgo eu.


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2011 às 21:32)

Começa a trovejar pela Quinta do Conde, embora ainda longe.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 21:32)

Estou a ver relâmpagos a norte, acabei de ter 97 km/h.

Vento muito forte e pinga fraco.


----------



## DRC (16 Fev 2011 às 21:34)

Intensa chuvada neste momento!
Medonho!
Meu Deus!! Muito granizo, e vento fortíssimo, tudo a voar!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainy (16 Fev 2011 às 21:35)

Mas a trovoada está a Norte ou Noroeste??


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2011 às 21:37)

Mais um trovão ao longe


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2011 às 21:39)

Aqui tudo calmo é que nem vento!!!


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2011 às 21:39)

Rainy disse:


> Mas a trovoada está a Norte ou Noroeste??



Às 21:30 estava a norte de ti. Agora já está a Nordeste.







Essa célula, que eu tenha visto, rendeu 2 trovões, um aguaceiro fraco e vento forte.

Em Loures terá sido certamente bem mais forte.


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2011 às 21:40)

Mas que lindo CB ou Cumulus Congestus eliminado pela Lua. 

Sigo com 12.2ºC.


----------



## Lousano (16 Fev 2011 às 21:48)

Do nada surgiu mais uma trovoada e desta vez chove com força.


----------



## meteo (16 Fev 2011 às 21:52)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Mas que lindo CB ou Cumulus Congestus eliminado pela Lua.
> 
> Sigo com 12.2ºC.



A lua consegue eliminar as nuvens? 
Iluminou a nuvem,deu para perceber. 

Em Oeiras,acumulou 15.2 mm.
O melhor foi mesmo de madrugada,às 5 da manhã com vários trovões,chuva e vento forte.


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (16 Fev 2011 às 21:55)

Esta madrugada entre as 4 e tal da manha e 5 e tal da manha chuvia muito intenssamente e trovejava e o vento era fortissimo.
De manha o vento era fraco mas passou a moderado ao longo da manha tendo passado a forte ao almoço e por vezes muito forte.
Dia de aguaceiros muito fortes de duracão contínua.
Neste momento caiu um aguaceiro moderado à pouco mas vi o ceu e parece ke vem outro aguaceiro.
Vento neste momento: forte com períodos de muito forte.
Rajadas na ordem dos 90km/h e nas terras altas 100km/h.


----------



## Lousano (16 Fev 2011 às 21:58)

Acumulado até ao momento 18,8mm.


----------



## DRC (16 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

Enorme granizada que acabou de cair aqui acompanhada de muita trovoada.
A temperatura desceu até aos actuais *8,8ºC* e este aguaceiro elevou a precipitação acumulada em 24 horas de 29 mm para uns incríveis *50,2 mm* . 

Os alarmes dos carros dispararam tal era a quantidade de chuva, granizo e a intensidade fortíssima do vento.

Muita água acumulada nos jardins e na estrada!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (16 Fev 2011 às 22:00)

Será que essa granizada vem para aqui?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Fev 2011 às 22:01)

Ranking de precipitação e de vento na região centro:

Precipitação:

Póvoa de Santa Iria: 50,2 mm 
Cacilhas, Almada: 24.2mm
Corroios: 23.2mm
torres vedras: 23mm
Moita: 20.2mm
Atalaia, Montijo: 20.1mm
Avenida Marquês de Pombal, Leiria: 19.6mm
Lousã: 18.8mm
Couço: 18.1mm
Arroja, Odivelas: 18mm
Qta. do Conde, Sesimbra: 16.7mm
Oeiras: 15.2mm
Mira-Sintra: 13.6mm
Setúbal: 13.2mm
Queluz: 10.8mm

Vento:

Queluz: 106 km/h
Cacilhas, Almada: 83,6 km/h
Setúbal: 82,1km/h
Atalaia, Montijo: 80,5km.
Corroios: 80,3 km/h
Moita: 72.4 km/h
Lousã: 72,2km/h
Avenida Marquês de Pombal, Leiria: 59.4 km/h
Febres-Cantanhede: 63.7 km/h


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2011 às 22:02)

meteo disse:


> A lua consegue eliminar as nuvens?
> Iluminou a nuvem,deu para perceber.



LOL sim, iluminado 

Estou com 11.9ºC e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Fev 2011 às 22:03)

DRC disse:


> Enorme granizada que acabou de cair aqui acompanhada de muita trovoada.
> A temperatura desceu até aos actuais *8,8ºC* e este aguaceiro elevou a precipitação acumulada em 24 horas de 29 mm para uns incríveis *50,2 mm* .
> 
> Os alarmes dos carros dispararam tal era a quantidade de chuva, granizo e a intensidade fortíssima do vento.
> ...



 20mm em tao pouco tempo.Deve ter sido brutal


----------



## DRC (16 Fev 2011 às 22:07)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> 20mm em tao pouco tempo.Deve ter sido brutal




Foi mesmo incrível!
Surgiu como um nevoeiro que se deslocava a uma velocidade espantosa.


----------



## DRC (16 Fev 2011 às 22:15)

Está-lhe a dar forte e feio por aqui.
Cai de novo uma forte chuvada.


----------



## squidward (16 Fev 2011 às 22:27)

ouvi agora um trovão!


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2011 às 22:27)

Acabou de cair 0,2mm é o melhor da noite  mas a sério aqui tem sido um pouco frustrante o dia uma trovoada a passar ao lado a meio da tarde e um aguaceiro digno desse nome com granizo durante 5 segundos ou menos...valeu por uma hora e meia entre as 5 e as 6:30 altura do pico do vento da chuva e trovoada.

mínima:8,7ºC
Máxima:15,3ºC

Rajada máxima 82,1km/h

Precipitação total 13,4mm rain rate máximo 58,2mm/h

Agora estão 12,1ºC, 73%Hr, 1002,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (16 Fev 2011 às 22:31)

Chove neste momento desde à bocado aguaceiro  moderado.
Vento continua Forte


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 22:32)

Aqui o vento de 20 em 20 minutos chega aos 80/90 km/h é aterrador, tudo estremece  

11,8ºC e 10,8 mm.


----------



## telegram (16 Fev 2011 às 22:34)

A Figueira continua sob ventos muito fortes.
A pressão subiu para 997 hPa.


----------



## Jodamensil (16 Fev 2011 às 22:39)

por volta das 21:40 aqui na zona de loures +/- pos se um vendaval incrivel, no meu predio de 15 andares acabou por cair parte de um andaime que danificou viaturas e de que maneira incluindo a minha. So sei que estava a jantar e puuummm! nem dei conta, passado uns minutos veem a minha porta dizer o que me tinha acontecido ao carro, na altura o vento era impressionante


----------



## squidward (16 Fev 2011 às 22:42)

Bem agora está para aqui um vendaval, que nem vos digo nada.


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (16 Fev 2011 às 22:44)

Neste momento vi dois relâmpagos ao longe.
Não se ouviu o trovão.
Aguaceiro já parou mas vem mais chuva.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Fev 2011 às 22:44)

Dia tempestuoso com céu muito nublado a encoberto, aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de granizo e trovoada e vento moderado a forte.
Destaque para o período das 4h-5h da manhã em que ocorreu um breve aguaceiro forte e acompanhado de fortíssimas trovoadas, granizo e vento forte, tendo acumulado nessa hora 11-12mm.

Termino o dia com céu encoberto e acabo de registar a rajada máxima do dia,mês e ano, 59.4 km/h.

Temperatura actual: +11.9 (Frio*) 

Precipitação diária: 20.6mm

Máxima do dia: +13.9 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +7.6 (Frio) 

*Devido á sensação térmica provocada pelo vento

Previsão do IM para amanhã:

Períodos de céu muito nublado, aguaceiros e vento forte a moderado.

Máx: +14ºC
Mín: +6ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## Profetaa (16 Fev 2011 às 22:44)

Por cá continua o vento forte....Ultima rajada de 56.2 km/h-
Maxima de hoje 63.7 km/h
Pressão começa a subir 994.1


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2011 às 22:48)

Por aqui o vento está forte com rajadas assustadoras! 

Teremos mais trovoada?


----------



## Rainy (16 Fev 2011 às 22:59)

Acabei de registar uma rajada de 104 km, mas nada de especial numa cidade ventosa com 280 dias ventosos.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Fev 2011 às 23:02)

Embalado pelas fortíssimas rajadas de vento, que tudo fazem estremecer, sigo com 11,6ºC e humidade nos 65%.

A pressão sobe, estando nos 1003 hPa.

*14,6mm*.


----------



## Gato Preto (16 Fev 2011 às 23:19)

Boa noite,

Está um enorme vendaval por aqui.
Não chove há algum tempo, mas o vento é fortíssimo e a sensação de frio é intensa.

Não tenho forma de momento para medir a força do vento. O "ventoinho" (anemómetro segundo o meu filho de seis anos), registou a rajada máxima de75,6 km/h às 16:54, e depois, voou. 

Sigo com 12,4 ºC, 52% HR e 1002 mb.


----------



## Microburst (16 Fev 2011 às 23:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui o vento de 20 em 20 minutos chega aos 80/90 km/h é aterrador, tudo estremece
> 
> 11,8ºC e 10,8 mm.



O mesmo por aqui, pese embora quem olhe lá para fora veja uns belíssimos cumulus iluminados pela luz da lua. Registei uma rajada de cerca de 88,0km/h às 22h40, numa altura em que caía mais um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## NunoBrito (16 Fev 2011 às 23:38)




----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2011 às 23:40)

Por aqui a rajada máxima registada pela AURIOL não foi além dos 38km/h, depois de ter visto rajadas de vento impressionantes e telhas a voar...bah 


Despeço-me com 12.3ºC e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Fev 2011 às 23:41)

Que belo dia de temporal, o melhor deste inverno...
Madrugada de trovoada e muito vento, manhã de acalmia, e tarde de muito vento e aguaceiros fortes...
23mm acumulados.

De momento não chove, e o vento sopra forte a muito forte de W...

Extremos do dia:

10.1ºC
15.6ºC.


----------



## rufer (16 Fev 2011 às 23:44)

Boas. 

Por aqui sigo com 39.5mm e com a rajada máxima de 51.1km/h.


----------



## Lousano (16 Fev 2011 às 23:58)

Os dados de hoje:

Tmax: 13,7ºC

Tmin: 8,2ºC

Precip: 22,4mm


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,9ºC

Mín - 8,3ºC

Precipitação - 10,4 mm

Rajada máxima (do ano) - 106 km/h.


----------



## F_R (17 Fev 2011 às 00:01)

Fecho o dia com 9.5ºC e 20.4mm acumulados


----------



## F_R (17 Fev 2011 às 00:10)

Faltou dizer que o vento tem estado a soprar bem forte nos última hora


----------



## NunoBrito (17 Fev 2011 às 03:52)

*Rajada maxima = 15h20m = 96.6 Km/h*


----------



## SicoStorm (17 Fev 2011 às 08:24)

Depois de uma noite muito agitada,pelo menos da minha parte ,pois tive de substituir umas telhas da garagem,tudo está um pouco mais calmo  
Façam um relato do que viram .


----------



## F_R (17 Fev 2011 às 09:08)

Bastante ventania durante a noite, mas nada do outro mundo

Agora o sol vai brilhando e estão 9.8ºC

Mínima de 8.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2011 às 09:30)

Bons dias.

Manhã de céu muito nublado, algum Sol e vento moderado a forte.

A noite foi calma, com mínima de *9,3ºC*.

De momento, 10,8ºC e 75% de humidade, com pressão nos 1011 hPa.

*3,0mm*.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2011 às 11:43)

Ainda tive 90 km/h durante a noite 

Neste momento 13,0ºC e 2,8 mm.

Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## telegram (17 Fev 2011 às 11:50)

Fazendo o rescaldo da noite de temporal, a areia das praias invadiu as ruas de forma como eu nunca tinha visto.
Neste momento tenho 1011 hPa e 15,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2011 às 12:34)

boas

aqui a noite foi bem calminha com vento a ir apenas aos 47km/h ao inicio da madrugada

Chuva 0,0mm

mínima 10,6ºC

agora estão 15,1ºC, 54%hr, 1012,2hpa e vento fraco

o rescaldo de ontem foi que aqui temporal foi apenas durante cerca de uma hora e meia entre as 5 e as 6:30 da madrugada com chuva forte trovoadas e vento muito forte com a rajada máxima de 82,1km/h rajada do ano e provavelmente a única! vai ser difícil de ser batida! pelo que sei caiu também muita saraiva de madrugada para os lados da serra da arribada algumas horas depois ainda havia acumulação de gelo nalguns locais....e é este o balanço do dia de ontem por aqui! nada de muito extraordinário.


----------



## F_R (17 Fev 2011 às 13:34)

Alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã, mas apenas acumulou 0.8mm

Agora 13.5ºC


----------



## SicoStorm (17 Fev 2011 às 14:07)

Olhando um pouco para esta depressão , que ainda vai fazendo estragos nos nossos vizinhos e sul de França , acho tudo isto um pouco anormal , visto a velocidade e força a que se deslocou .
Faz lembrar Novembro de 81 , no Reino Unido em que registou um fenómeno invulgar de 102 pequenos tornados


----------



## jotasetubal (17 Fev 2011 às 14:18)

SicoStorm disse:


> Faz lembrar Novembro de 81 , no Reino Unido em que registou um fenómeno invulgar de 102 pequenos tornados



de certeza que eram pequenos tornados??? não seriam "mini tornados"?!?!?!?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2011 às 14:57)

O vento parece já querer acalmar, tem vindo a enfraquecer desde manhã embora às 7h48 tenha tido 90 km/h.


----------



## jorge1990 (17 Fev 2011 às 17:01)

Boas

Neste momento, 14.2ºC e 60%HR


----------



## Geiras (17 Fev 2011 às 18:47)

Boa noite. 

Caiu um aguaceiros fraco de manhã e outro há pouco mas nada acumularam.

Sigo com 14.6ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## DRC (17 Fev 2011 às 19:01)

Boas.
Por aqui o temporal de ontem á noite fez com diversos locais das freguesias da Póvoa de Santa Iria e de Vialonga tivessem estado sem luz durante a noite.
O dia de hoje foi bem mais calmo se bem que o vento soprou ainda por vezes forte, especialmente na parte da manhã. Quanto á chuva o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros fracos, á excepção de um e que ocorreu cerca das 8h da manhã e outro por volta do meio-dia. que foram moderados.


----------



## SicoStorm (17 Fev 2011 às 19:44)

Temos Portugal de tanga , os radares da costa não funcionam , do Instituto só temos 1 , isto por enquanto . Republica das Bananas


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Fev 2011 às 19:58)

olá 

Dia significativamente mais calmo.
Céu em geral muito nublado e vento moderado a predominar de WNW. 
Pela manhã alguns aguaceiros fracos alternados com algumas abertas; a tarde foi sem precipitação e mais soalheira.

*Valores de ontem*:
Máx: 14.3ºC
Mín: 7.8ºC

*Actual*: 11.9ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2011 às 20:14)

Mínima:*10,6ºC*
Máxima:*15,9ºC*

Rajada máxima: *47km/h* 

Agora estão 12,7ºC, 74%Hr, 1016,4hpa e vento fraco apenas uma brisa por vezes nulo


----------



## SicoStorm (17 Fev 2011 às 20:43)

Não escondam o precioso guarda-chuva pois em breve teremos mais dessa preciosa agua  mas só para depois de almoço espero


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Fev 2011 às 20:58)

Boa noite!
Dia muito mais tranquilo meteorologicamente falando... apenas 1mm acumulado, pouco depois da meia noite...
De resto, predominou o sol e temperaturas amenas...

Extremos do dia:

11.3ºC
15.9ºC.


----------



## Geiras (17 Fev 2011 às 21:06)

Boa noite.

Um dia com alguns aguaceiros fracos que nada acumularam e com vento menos forte que ontem.

Pelo que estou a ver, em todas ou quase todas as estações aqui perto a máxima foi de 15.9ºC, vou ver o máximo na minha estação e também foi de 15.9ºC Alguma explicação para isto ou é pura coincidência? 

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *15.9ºC*
Mínima: *11.2ºc*

Rajada máxima registada: *36km/h*

Agora estou com 12.3ºC, 68%HR, 1017hPa e vento fraco/nulo de W.


----------



## Miguel Ferreira (17 Fev 2011 às 21:17)

Olá
Comparado com o dia de ontem o pode -se dizer que foi um dia praticamente muito nublado com o registo de dois aguaceiros fracos e um moderado.
O vento de manha foi moderado mas foi diminuindo ao longo do dia passando a fraco.
Temperatura neste momento nos 12Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Fev 2011 às 21:54)

Boa Noite

Hoje o dia foi bem mais calmo, com céu nublado com abertas, o vento a soprar fraco e um aguaceiro fraco que caiu ao meio da manhã tendo acumulado 0.9mm, a Máxima foi de 17.0ºC e Minima de 7.2ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Fev 2011 às 21:56)

podem dizer-me como se muda o nick?


----------



## Teles (17 Fev 2011 às 22:21)

luis mestre disse:


> podem dizer-me como se muda o nick?



Tens de pedir à administração


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2011 às 22:26)

aqui sigo com 11,6ºC, 72%Hr, 1017,5hpa e vento nulo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Fev 2011 às 22:43)

Por aqui, dia com poucos aguaceiros,mas significativos, céu nublado com períodos de muito nublado e de sol, vento moderado por vezes forte mas com uma rajada excepcional de 61.2 km/h (Muito Forte) ao início do dia (1:09h), a mais forte do ano!

Precipitação: 3mm

Máxima do dia: +13.8 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +9.7 (Frio) 

Termino o dia com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: +9.9 (Frio)

Previsão do IM para amanhã: 

Céu muito nublado, períodos de chuva a partir da manhã e vento moderado.

Máx: +18ºC
Mín: +7ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2011 às 22:45)

Depois de nós últimos dias as rajadas terem andado entre os 76, 90 e 106 km/h eis que o vento toca nos 0 km/h


----------



## Lousano (17 Fev 2011 às 22:56)

Boa noite.

Hoje os aguaceiros acumularam 4,6mm.

Estive por Gois e por lá choveu bem e está a escassos 15 km da Lousã.

Neste momento 9,3ºC


----------



## Geiras (17 Fev 2011 às 23:10)

Estou com 9.5ºC, 70%HR e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Fev 2011 às 23:47)

Céu nocturno com um tom azulado muito interessante, mais parece uma daquelas cenas de um filme com imagem diurna escurecida para dar um cenário de uma noite bem iluminada pela Lua! 
Algumas nuvens médias e altas, abrandamento significativo do vento que até ao cair da noite se apresentava moderado e desde aí pouca variação na temperatura.

*Valores de hoje*:
Máx: 14.2ºC
Mín: 9.3ºC

*Actual*: 10.2ºC


----------



## Geiras (18 Fev 2011 às 00:04)

Nova mínima de ontem: *9.1ºC*

Actualmente estou com 8.9ºC,71%HR e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2011 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,3ºC

Mín - 9,4ºC

Precipitação - 2,8 mm

Rajada máxima - 90 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2011 às 00:38)

Os cabos continuam a surpreender na precipitação acumulada.







A EMA do C.Carvoeiro, durante a noite e madrugada do dia 17 acumulou 45mm.
Segue Fevereiro com 155,8mm.


----------



## SicoStorm (18 Fev 2011 às 08:03)

Espera-se mais um dia de chuva de enganar tolos 
 Nuvens baixas no horizonte


----------



## F_R (18 Fev 2011 às 09:09)

Mínima de 6.3ºC

Agora 7.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Fev 2011 às 11:10)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de hoje foi de 3.8ºC, por agora estão 16.4ºC, o vento sopra fraco de SW e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Lousano (18 Fev 2011 às 11:23)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 5,4ºC.

Neste momento 13,2ºC e vento cerca de 25 km/h de SE.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2011 às 12:36)

Chove com alguma intensidade em Odivelas.

13ºC e 1mm acumulado.


----------



## jorge1990 (18 Fev 2011 às 12:43)

Boa tarde

Neste momento, 16.3ºC e 77%HR


----------



## fsl (18 Fev 2011 às 12:44)

*Em Oeiras começou a cair chuva fraca há cerca de 1 hora:

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 18-02-11  12:39) 
Temperatura:  14.1°C  
Humidade: 90%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 12.5°C  
Vento: 6.4 km/hr SW 
Pressão: 1018.4 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 1.2 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 63.6 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  120.4mm 
Wind chill:  14.1°C  
Indíce THW:   14.2°C  
Indíce Calor:  14.2°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  8.6°C às   1:44  15.2°C às 11:23 
Humidade:  84%  às   0:00  93%  às   8:33 
Ponto de Orvalho:  6.7°C às   0:00  13.3°C às   9:41 
Pressão:  1017.3hPa  às   5:22  1018.6hPa  às  11:00 
Precipitação mais intensa:   8.8mm/hr  às  12:32 
Maior Rajada Vento:   24.1 km/hr  às  11:38 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  8.9°C às   0:01  
Maior Indíce Calor   15.6°C às  10:09 

*


----------



## Geiras (18 Fev 2011 às 14:23)

Mínima de 6.9ºC por aqui e 0.2mm acumulados.

Agora estou com 16.1ºC, 75%HR, 1018hPa e vento moderado de SW.


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2011 às 16:33)

Vai chovendo fraco por Coimbra. Vento nulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Fev 2011 às 17:35)

Boa Tarde, por aqui á pouco chuviscou mas não acumulou nada.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Fev 2011 às 17:38)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 14.2ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Fev 2011 às 17:51)

olá 

Dia mais cinzento hoje, a precipitação apesar de geralmente fraca tem sido regular.
Quanto ao vento, aqui por casa este tem-se mantido fraco predominando de SW, mas penso que num raio de apenas alguns quilómetros existem diferenças. Por volta das 16h, de passagem pela urbanização do Infantado, às portas de Loures, o vento mostrava-se moderado e até com rajadas mais fortes!
Quanto a temperaturas, a máxima atingiu os *16.1ºC* em contraste com a mínima até ao momento de *8.8ºC*.

De momento não chove e estão *15.4ºC*.


----------



## iceworld (18 Fev 2011 às 18:21)

De Leiria a Coimbra chove fraco a moderado com a temperatura completamente estável nos 13º


----------



## F_R (18 Fev 2011 às 18:33)

Boas

Mínima 6.3ºC
Máxima 15.3ºC

13.1ºC agora

0.2mm acumulados


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Fev 2011 às 19:14)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.0ºC

T.Minima: 5.0ºC

Por agora estão 14.1ºC, o céu está muito nublado, não chove, o vento sopra fraco de Sul 2.9 km/h  e a pressão está nos 1014mb.


----------



## Geiras (18 Fev 2011 às 20:13)

Boas

Extremos do dia:

Máxima: *16.3ºC*
Mínima: *6.9ºC*

Rajada máxima registada: 28km/h*

Precipitação acumulada: 0.7mm*

*valor registado até ao momento, podendo sofrer alteração antes das 0h.

Agora estou com 14.6ºC  pressão estabilizada nos 1017hPa e começou a pingar ^^


----------



## NfrG (18 Fev 2011 às 20:58)

Boa noite

Dia de chuva muita chuva, sendo esta fraca, caíndo apenas com mais intensidade entre as 12:30h e as 13:00h.
Por agora chove fraco.

E segundo o IM, esta noite vai ser animada com chuva, por vezes forte, e a companhada de trovoada. Alguém me pode confirmar melhor se isso vai acontecer como previsto ou não, se faz favor?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2011 às 21:00)

NfrG disse:


> E segundo o IM, esta noite vai ser animada com chuva, por vezes forte, e a companhada de trovoada. Alguém me pode confirmar melhor se isso vai acontecer como previsto ou não, se faz favor?



Trovoada nunca se sabe, mas chuva ainda vai cair muita


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Fev 2011 às 21:06)

Boa noite!

Dia de muita nebulosidade, mas pouca chuva por aqui, ao contrário de Lisboa, onde ainda caiu bem...
De momento, 14.9ºc, 85%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

10ºC
17.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2011 às 21:09)

Boas

Dia de pouca muito pouca chuva!!!

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*7,8ºC (06:44)* e perto do solo 6,9ºC
Máxima:*16,1ºC (11:40)*

Rajada máxima: *45,1km/h SW (14:51)*

Precipitação até agora: 0,2mm

Neste momento estão 14,5ºC, 89%Hr, 1017,3hPa e vento fraco

Para esta madrugada não espero assim grande coisa vai aumentando a chuva ao final da madrugada e o pico da chuva nesta zona deve ser pela manha...mas ela vai cair também bem durante a madrugada!! mas  a frente propriamente dita só a espero ao fim da madrugada e manha!


----------



## jorge1990 (18 Fev 2011 às 21:13)

Boa noite

Neste momento, 14.8ºC e 85%HR

Máxima de hoje: 16.7ºC


----------



## iceworld (18 Fev 2011 às 21:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Trovoada nunca se sabe, mas chuva ainda vai cair muita



Pois, por aqui pegou de estaca...


----------



## NfrG (18 Fev 2011 às 22:22)

Obrigado Mário. 
Por aqui já cai com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Geiras (18 Fev 2011 às 22:25)

A temperatura continua a subir, 15.0ºC actuais e 86%HR.

Tem estado a pingar fraco...(gotas dispersas).


----------



## SicoStorm (18 Fev 2011 às 22:39)

Que se prepare a zona centro/norte porque ela vai cair


----------



## SicoStorm (18 Fev 2011 às 22:55)

Mas são mesmo TONELADAS de água


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2011 às 23:04)

A frente vem adiantada!! aqui chove fraco e contabilizo hoje 0,4mm a temperatura actual é de 14,8ºC


----------



## Lousano (18 Fev 2011 às 23:06)

Por aqui também já chegou a chuva e é moderada 

2,5mm acumulados.


----------



## SicoStorm (18 Fev 2011 às 23:09)

miguel disse:


> A frente vem adiantada!! aqui chove fraco e contabilizo hoje 0,4mm a temperatura actual é de 14,8ºC



Esse é sempre o erro do Instituto de Meteo 

 O DE NÃO AVISAR !!!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Fev 2011 às 23:12)

SicoStorm disse:


> Esse é sempre o erro do Instituto de Meteo
> 
> O DE NÃO AVISAR !!!


Os avisos estão em actualização, calma.  Apesar de muitas vezes acabarem em verde.


----------



## iceworld (18 Fev 2011 às 23:15)

Lousano disse:


> Por aqui também já chegou a chuva e é moderada
> 
> 2,5mm acumulados.



Só agora?? 
Aqui já chove desde o fim da tarde sem parar


----------



## Lousano (18 Fev 2011 às 23:18)

iceworld disse:


> Só agora??
> Aqui já chove desde o fim da tarde sem parar



Eu sei. Vim de Coimbra a chover e cheguei aqui e nada (Não era bem nada, porque a estação tinha acumulado 1mm)


----------



## Geiras (18 Fev 2011 às 23:22)

Chuva a intensificar e já tenho 1.2mm desde as 0h.


----------



## SicoStorm (18 Fev 2011 às 23:22)

Lousano disse:


> Eu sei. Vim de Coimbra a chover e cheguei aqui e nada (Não era bem nada, porque a estação tinha acumulado 1mm)



 Amanha confere os valores , pois irão subir um pouco


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2011 às 23:30)

Chove bem, vou já com 8,2 mm.

13,3ºC e vento fraco de SW/S.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2011 às 23:45)

Chove de forma moderada. *15,4mm* acumulados e 13,7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (18 Fev 2011 às 23:47)

Vai chovendo de forma moderada em Linda-a-Velha, vento fraco... E 14ºC


----------



## Lousano (18 Fev 2011 às 23:52)

A chuva foi de curta duração e por isso vamos aos dados do dia:

Tmax: 14,8ºC

Tmin: 5,4ºC

Precip. 3,3mm


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14,4ºC

Mín - 8,9ºC

Precipitação - 10,6 mm


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Fev 2011 às 00:12)

Resumo de Ontem:

Dia com céu muito nublado/encoberto, abertas e sol ao início da manhã, chuva fraca e persistente a partir do final da tarde e vento fraco/moderado.
Termino o dia com chuva moderada e igualmente vento fraco/moderado.

Máxima do dia: +15.7 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +7.3 (Frio) 

Precipitação: 5mm

Temperatura actual: +13.6 (Agradável) 


Previsão do IM para hoje:

Céu muito nublado tornando-se gradualmente pouco nublado, períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros e vento fraco.

Máx: + 17ºC
Mín: +11ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Fev 2011 às 00:46)

olá 

A chuva voltou em força, se até ao cair da noite ela se manteve geralmente fraca, aumentou de intensidade e com vento fraco a moderado.
Temperaturas amenas, o que garante mínimas pouco expressivas.

Por aqui estão cerca de *14ºC*.


----------



## F_R (19 Fev 2011 às 01:01)

E vai chovendo mais ou menos desde a hora de jantar.

Ontem acumulou no total 2.6ºC

Desde as 0 horas 1.4ºC

Neste momento 12.3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Fev 2011 às 01:20)

Um bom aguaceiro a decorrer neste momento!


----------



## SicoStorm (19 Fev 2011 às 08:38)

Bom dia , as coisas a Norte estão boas a Sul chove 
 Mas tudo irá melhorar 1
 Animem-se


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2011 às 09:45)

Belo inicio de mahã por aqui, com periodos de chuva forte e ainda continua.


----------



## Jodamensil (19 Fev 2011 às 10:28)

nao para de chover desde ontem a tarde, incrivel umas vezes mais fraco como ontem a noite, mas desde de manha que nao para de chover de forma moderada. 
agora acalmou e muito mas continua a chover


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2011 às 10:32)

Bom dia !

Quase a chegar ao patamar dos 20mm, 19,2mm !

Muita chuva a que tem caido.


----------



## Jodamensil (19 Fev 2011 às 10:33)

nao para mesmo. pelas imagens do sat 24 parece aproximar se uma zona muito carregada no norte de lisboa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2011 às 10:39)

Por aqui também ainda não parou, mas já não é tão forte como ao inicio da manhã.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Fev 2011 às 10:45)

Volta a chover moderado por cá. Sigo com 20,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2011 às 10:51)

HotSpot disse:


> Volta a chover moderado por cá. Sigo com 20,8 mm acumulados.



Exactamente, 20,6mm.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2011 às 10:54)

Chuva moderada e *16,7mm*. Sempre a contabilizar.

132mm mensais.

13,9ºC, estagnadíssimos desde o final da tarde de ontem. A oscilação desde essa altura não ultrapassou os 0,5ºC.

Humidade nos 93% e pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2011 às 11:05)

*20,0mm* e 81,82mm/h.


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2011 às 11:20)

Tem sido uma manhã de muita, muita chuva em Odivelas.

Se ontem me fiquei pelos 11mm, hoje às 2h da manhã já ia com 12mm.

E agora sigo com 30mm.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2011 às 11:29)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal chove desde as 23h de ontem praticamente sem pausas apenas com duas pausas de madrugada de no máximo 30 minutos...

Mínima 13,9ºC

Rajada máxima até ao momento 45,1km/h WSW

Precipitação até ao momento desde as 00h de 21,4mm

Agora estão 14,4ºC, 96%Hr, 1015,0hpa e chove por vezes fraco por vezes moderado...

PS: este dia tal como pensava quase que vem salvar o mês em precipitação mas mesmo assim vou ficar abaixo da média.


----------



## SicoStorm (19 Fev 2011 às 11:31)

Ainda com alguma precipitação em vários pontos do país mas com tendência a estabilizar  Boa agua para o nosso vinho do Porto


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2011 às 11:34)

*23,1mm* e 14,2ºC, a subir.

92% de humidade, e 1014 hPa.


----------



## Microburst (19 Fev 2011 às 11:44)

Gilmet disse:


> *23,1mm* e 14,2ºC, a subir.
> 
> 92% de humidade, e 1014 hPa.



Bom dia

Aqui por Cacilhas tenho contabilizados até às 11h30 *25,2mm*. Tendo em conta que neste momento chove novamente com grande intensidade, este valor estará já desactualizado. 

A humidade está nos 97%, pressão atmosférica nos 1014hpa e temperatura 15,0ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2011 às 11:51)

26,8mm e agora volta a chover com intensidade.


----------



## Jodamensil (19 Fev 2011 às 11:56)

incrivel esta chuva. gostava de saber como estará na zona de frielas, com esta chuva deve tar bonito já.. deve deve


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2011 às 12:04)

E por aqui a chuva continua a cair certinha, neste momento tenho 14.2ºC, 99% de Humidade, pressão 1012mb e ovento sopra fraco de S 4.3 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2011 às 12:06)

O "_temporal_" que está a afectar a Grande Lisboa/Península de Setúbal/Ribatejo está associado a uma linha de instabilidade que progride lentamente para leste. O início da tarde deverá trazer uma melhoria do tempo, com a diminuição da precipitação que, entretanto, se vai deslocar para leste e afectar durante a tarde as regiões do Alto Alentejo e Alentejo Central, onde deverão ocorrer períodos de chuva moderados até, pelo menos, ao meio da tarde.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2011 às 12:32)

E neste momento volta a chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Fev 2011 às 12:40)

Volta a precipitação moderada. Sigo com 26,8 mm acumulados.

Deve ser a última precipitação. Mais uma hora ou duas e kaput chuva.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2011 às 12:50)

Aqui tem chovido muito mais nas ultimas duas horas e o acumulado de precipitação já vai em 27,0mm e a rajada máxima até agora foi de 54,7km/h SSW!

só não esta a ocorrer graves cheias por aqui porque esta chuva não tem trovoadas fortes se não a precipitação seria 3 ou 4 vezes mais!


----------



## dASk (19 Fev 2011 às 12:51)

chove de novo com alguma intensidade na Moita, Hotspot a ver se este dia ainda entra para o top 10 desde o início da estação em 2007 :P


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2011 às 12:54)

Já há algumas estradas cortadas devido a inundações no distrito de Lisboa:







Em Odivelas a mantém-se a chuva moderada.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2011 às 12:54)

O céu tá roto, levo já 23,0 mm 

14,3ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2011 às 12:57)

E ai está o fim dela já a vista o céu a S e SW esta a ficar muito mais claro e praticamente já não chove! 

27,2mm que veio compor muito mais a precipitação deste mês que assim é até agora e quase contas finais de 93,0mm mas bem abaixo da média ainda


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2011 às 13:02)

E a chuva moderada continua, mas não deve de durar muito mais tempo visto em satélite.


----------



## F_R (19 Fev 2011 às 13:03)

21.6mm acumulados

Segundo a estação de Abrantes chove à 911 minutos


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2011 às 13:07)

Chove de uma forma bastante intensa, estou a 30metros da igreja e não a vejo.

29,6mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2011 às 13:08)

O cenário é este por aqui


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2011 às 13:16)

Está a dar as ultimas mas esta difícil de parar  volta a chover de forma moderada 27,6mm


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2011 às 13:23)

E por aqui o cenario e este:






30,2mm e esta a parar de chover.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2011 às 13:23)

La vai chovendo e acumulando 28,4mm de chuva hoje o vento esta a se tornar mais fraco e a temperatura é de 15,0ºC com 96%Hr


----------



## HotSpot (19 Fev 2011 às 13:29)

E parece que o pior já passou. Acumulei *28,8 mm*


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2011 às 13:31)

HotSpot disse:


> E parece que o pior já passou. Acumulei *28,8 mm*



Aqui ainda não parou!! 29,2mm  tá aqui uma língua de nuvem muito negra a largar chuva moderada por vezes


----------



## Microburst (19 Fev 2011 às 13:34)

Está a abrandar um pouco por aqui também, até o sol decidiu aparecer. Acumulados até às 13h30 tenho *28,7mm*.




Mário Barros disse:


> O céu tá roto, levo já 23,0 mm


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2011 às 13:37)

Atingi os 30,0mm  a temperatura está estagnada nos 15,0ºC graças a este dia quase que igualei a precipitação de Janeiro por aqui.


----------



## PDias (19 Fev 2011 às 13:38)

Boa tarde,

por aqui também têm chovido bem desde as 20.00H de ontem sem parar, hoje desde as 00.00H já vai em 29,1mm (últimas 24 horas 36,3mm), a temperatura está nos 10,5ºC com vento fraco a moderado de NE, a pressão encontra-se nos 1012,1 hpa.
Precipitação total de Fevereiro até hoje de 97,8mm.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2011 às 13:45)

30,2mm até agora desde as 00h e parou agora... o ultimo dia mais chuvoso que hoje foi dia 5 de Dezembro de 2010 com 30,8mm

96,0mm este mês


----------



## HotSpot (19 Fev 2011 às 13:47)

Por cá sigo com 100,8 mm este mês. Em Janeiro foram 97,4 mm.


----------



## Geiras (19 Fev 2011 às 13:57)

Madrugada e manhã muito chuvosas tendo acumulado *34mm* 

Depois de uma mínima de 14.4ºC, estou com 16.5ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Lousano (19 Fev 2011 às 14:01)

Boa tarde.

Aqui acumulados 10,7mm, principalmente cerca das 04H00 da madrugada.

Neste momento 13,7ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2011 às 14:03)

HotSpot disse:


> Por cá sigo com 100,8 mm este mês. Em Janeiro foram 97,4 mm.



Tá igual ao ano passado, apesar do ano passado a diferença ter sido maior, tanto Janeiro como Fevereiro, isto é mais mm, o ano passado Fevereiro também foi mais chuvoso que Janeiro, pelo menos aqui e presumo que também por aí.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2011 às 14:13)

Acabo de receber um reporte da minhã irmã, do Lumiar, Lisboa que chove forte .

16.6ºC e 30,4mm.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2011 às 14:19)

andres disse:


> Acabo de receber um reporte da minhã irmã, do Lumiar, Lisboa que chove forte .
> 
> 17.0ºC e 30,4mm.



Mas no radar não mostra lá chuva nem fraca sequer


----------



## SicoStorm (19 Fev 2011 às 14:21)

miguel disse:


> 30,2mm até agora desde as 00h e parou agora... o ultimo dia mais chuvoso que hoje foi dia 5 de Dezembro de 2010 com 30,8mm
> 
> 96,0mm este mês



 Tens então um record anual,certo ?


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2011 às 14:23)

andres disse:


> Acabo de receber um reporte da minhã irmã, do Lumiar, Lisboa que chove forte .



De minha casa vejo o Lumiar. E está sol lá agora. 

Enfim, a chuva cessou também aqui. 33mm hoje.
44mm desde que começou a chover ontem à hora de almoço.


----------



## Jodamensil (19 Fev 2011 às 14:25)

pessoal olhando para as diversas imagens do que se aproxima... nao vem ai uma grande carga com o passar daquela frente?


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2011 às 14:27)

SicoStorm disse:


> Tens então um record anual,certo ?



Sim até agora é o dia de maior precipitação aqui! o outro era dia 5 de Janeiro com 27,0mm 

Outra nota interessante estou com uma média de vento diário ligeiramente superior ao dia 16 deste mês do temporal de vento que varreu o pais mas que aqui tirando a rajada máxima nem foi nada por ai alem.

média do dia 16 - 16,3km/h
média até agora do dia de hoje 16,6km/h


----------



## jorge1990 (19 Fev 2011 às 14:35)

Boa tarde

Neste momento, 17.3ºC e 89%HR


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Fev 2011 às 14:40)

Grande "rega" hoje.Destacar das 12h às 13h os 11,8mm da Ema de Santarém.

Entretanto,mais 7,0mm na Ema de Santarém das 13h às 14h


----------



## SicoStorm (19 Fev 2011 às 14:47)

Temos contrastes térmicos sob o Atlântico , com ajudo do AA temos 
agua com fartura !


----------



## Rainy (19 Fev 2011 às 15:08)

Demasiada água é o que é, fui ver uma pequena mata aqui perto, e havia água a escorrer como ribeiros pelos caminhos da mata até ás habitações.+
Até havia água a saír dos passeios


----------



## Jodamensil (19 Fev 2011 às 15:21)

algo me diz que vem la grande chuvada. ja reparam nas imagens? para quando fica a questão


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2011 às 15:22)

Sim Senhor belo dia de água hoje, tenho acumulados 30.7mm, de momento o céu mantêm-se muito nublado e de vez em quando ainda chuvisca, uma curiosidade o dia mais chuvoso até agora que tenho registado é de 33.6mm, hoje foi quase.


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2011 às 15:23)

> *Chuva corta estradas em Aveiro e Lisboa*
> 
> A chuva que caiu hoje até ao final da manhã provocou cortes de estradas nacionais e municipais nos distritos de Aveiro e Lisboa, e motivou um aumento de pedidos de ajuda aos bombeiros na capital.
> 
> ...


http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=1788058&seccao=Sul


----------



## SicoStorm (19 Fev 2011 às 15:25)

Jodamensil disse:


> algo me diz que vem la grande chuvada. ja reparam nas imagens? para quando fica a questão



Sim , também estou a seguir com alguma curiosidade , vamos aguardar , talvez não seja nada de mais ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2011 às 15:28)

Neste momento ela volta a cair com mais intensidade


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2011 às 15:28)

AnDré disse:


> De minha casa vejo o Lumiar. E está sol lá agora.
> 
> Enfim, a chuva cessou também aqui. 33mm hoje.
> 44mm desde que começou a chover ontem à hora de almoço.



Então deve ter sido engano 

16,8ºc


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2011 às 15:31)

Jodamensil disse:


> algo me diz que vem la grande chuvada. ja reparam nas imagens? para quando fica a questão



São apenas nuvens altas .


----------



## SicoStorm (19 Fev 2011 às 15:34)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Sim Senhor belo dia de água hoje, tenho acumulados 30.7mm, de momento o céu mantêm-se muito nublado e de vez em quando ainda chuvisca, uma curiosidade o dia mais chuvoso até agora que tenho registado é de 33.6mm, hoje foi quase.



Com uma pequena ajuda tens também record !


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2011 às 15:37)

Chove fraco neste momento, 30,6mm.

PS: Foi um breve aguaceiro, já parou.


----------



## SicoStorm (19 Fev 2011 às 16:00)

Vince disse:


> http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=1788058&seccao=Sul



 Agua a mais já se sabe , não perdoa !


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2011 às 16:01)

SicoStorm disse:


> Com uma pequena ajuda tens também record !



Quêm sabe, ainda continua a chover embora fraco.


----------



## zejorge (19 Fev 2011 às 16:07)

Boa tarde

Finalmente parou a chuva. Acumulei 26,4 mm com a temperatura nos 12,4º.
Este mês já acumulei 89,9 mm .
O vento e fraco de ESE com 2,2 kmh


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2011 às 17:11)

O Sol brilha agora, sobre um _mix_ de núvens altas, médias, e baixas.

*29,4mm* acumulados, hoje, tendo a máxima sido de *16,4ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 15,1ºC, humidade nos 83% e pressão a 1014 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Fev 2011 às 17:38)

olá 

O grosso da precipitação pelos vistos ocorreu durante a madrugada, pelo menos durante a manhã aqui por casa a chuva ocorreu de forma fraca acompanhada de algum vento. A tarde mais soalheira com boas abertas, parece estar a dar lugar a maior aglomeração da nebulosidade vinda de Oeste.

*Valores de ontem*:
Máx: 16.5ºC
Mín: 8.8ºC

A temperatura máxima bem mais agradável atingiu os *19.4ºC*.

*Actual*: 15.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (19 Fev 2011 às 18:37)

Apenas choveu de madrugada e manhã, acumulando *34mm* e tendo sido a tarde muito nublada e abafada com a temperatura a chegar aos *17.1ºC*.

Agora estou com 14.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Fev 2011 às 19:00)

SicoStorm disse:


> Com uma pequena ajuda tens também record !



E realmente o record foi batido ainda cairam mais 4,5mm, o que perfaz um total de 35.2mm hoje.


----------



## F_R (19 Fev 2011 às 19:23)

29.2mm hoje

já tive de andar a limpar umas infiltrações hoje.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2011 às 19:47)

11.8ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## rafaeljona (19 Fev 2011 às 20:03)

Por Torres Vedras tem sido um pandemónio(muitas estradas cortas).
O rio Sizandro deitou por fora das margens para os lados da Paul, Matos Velhos, Ponte do Rol e Ribeira de Pedrulhos.
Fui dar uma volta de bicicleta(de carro não se podia passar) e o rio levava uma força de água brutal e inundou tudo. Uma parte alargou mais de 1 km po um terreno descanpado.
Ía ficando sem poder passar e ter de ficar em cima da rotunda porque o rio elevou muito rápido o seu nível.
A estrada que vai para Santa Cruz tava curtada(agora não sei) e muitas outras também.
Não sei se houve casas inundadas.
A minha máquina fotográfica ficou para revelar as fotos.......do Verão.
Não há fotos desta grande cheia.


----------



## rafaeljona (19 Fev 2011 às 20:10)

http://www.revistafesta.com/index.php/regiao/377-cheias-cortam-estradas-em-torres-vedras-e-regiao-oeste-de-portugal[/URL]

Tá aki 3 fotos e a notícia.
http://www.revistafesta.com/index.php/regiao/377-cheias-cortam-estradas-em-torres-vedras-e-regiao-oeste-de-portugal


----------



## Teles (19 Fev 2011 às 20:32)

Boas, por aqui o dia hoje foi de muita precipitação acumulando até ao momento 36,5mm, por agora parou de chover e temperatura actual de 12,1ºC


----------



## fhff (19 Fev 2011 às 20:51)

rafaeljona disse:


> Por Torres Vedras tem sido um pandemónio(muitas estradas cortas).
> O rio Sizandro deitou por fora das margens para os lados da Paul, Matos Velhos, Ponte do Rol e Ribeira de Pedrulhos.
> Fui dar uma volta de bicicleta(de carro não se podia passar) e o rio levava uma força de água brutal e inundou tudo. Uma parte alargou mais de 1 km po um terreno descanpado.
> Ía ficando sem poder passar e ter de ficar em cima da rotunda porque o rio elevou muito rápido o seu nível.
> ...



Aqui pela zona da Merceana também ocorreram inundações pontuais em algumas localidades (Merceana, Ribafria) com estradas e campos agrícolas alagados. Tenho umas fotos exemplificativas, mas não consigo postar 
Tento colocar o link (com origem no Flickr), mas só obtenho uma cruz vermelha no local da fotografia. Alguém dá uma dica?


----------



## SicoStorm (19 Fev 2011 às 21:00)

Isso por Torres Vedras parece que as condições foram um pouco adversas , mas atenção que temos aí o Carnaval  e claro o frio irá aparecer


----------



## SicoStorm (19 Fev 2011 às 21:06)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E realmente o record foi batido ainda cairam mais 4,5mm, o que perfaz um total de 35.2mm hoje.



 Essa ajuda sempre aparece 
 Mas quanto ao vento ?


----------



## Geiras (19 Fev 2011 às 21:19)

Extremos do dia:

Máxima: *17.1ºC*
Mínima: *13.9ºC* Até ao momento.

Precipitação *34mm* 
Rajada máxima registada: *31km/h*

Agora estou com 13.9ºC estabilizados, 84%HR e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2011 às 21:33)

Extremos de hoje por Setúbal:

Mínima:*?* a ser feita até as 00h
Máxima:*16,2ºC (16:11)*

Rajada máxima:*54,7km/h SSW (12:09)*

Precipitação total:*30,2mm* rain rate máximo:*28,4mm/h (11:04)*

Agora sigo com 12,8ºC que é a mínima até ao momento, 90%Hr, 1017,3hPa e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2011 às 22:19)

12,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Microburst (19 Fev 2011 às 23:46)

Chego ao fim do dia empatado com o Gil com *29,4mm *acumulados.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2011 às 23:49)

Estão 11,7ºC que é a mínima do dia! pressão em subida 1018,2hPa e vento nulo


----------



## Geiras (20 Fev 2011 às 00:00)

A mínima ficou-se ontem pelos *11.2ºC*.

Sigo então agora com a mínima de ontem, 83%HR, 1018hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2011 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,1ºC

Mín - 11,7ºC

Precipitação - 23,2 mm


----------



## Geiras (20 Fev 2011 às 00:46)

Despeço-me com 10.3ºC.

Até amanhã


----------



## SicoStorm (20 Fev 2011 às 09:10)

Bom dia ! Para já alguma neblina matinal mas a levantar rapidamente


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2011 às 09:14)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,3ºC no terraço e 9,3 perto do solo

precipitação 0,2mm provocado pela humidade da madrugada

Agora céu incrivelmente limpo nem uma nuvem no horizonte! Cenário que de tarde se deve alterar um pouco por aqui mas até tenho duvidas que chova alguma coisa... 14,3ºC, 86%Hr, 1022,2hPa e vento fraco  e assim tem inicio uma primavera antecipada que vai ter o seu pico a partir de quarta até domingo pelo menos!!


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Fev 2011 às 10:51)

Bom dia !

Noite calma, com pouco vento e 9,3ºC de mínima.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (20 Fev 2011 às 11:11)

Resumo de Ontem:

Céu muito nublado com boas abertas a partir da tarde, chuva moderada durante a madrugada, alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã e vento fraco/moderado.
Terminei o dia com nevoeiro e vento fraco.

Precipitação: 15mm

Máxima do dia: +14.9 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +10.4 (Agradável) 

Previsão do IM para o resto do dia de hoje:

Períodos de céu muito nublado, períodos de chuva e vento fraco a moderado.

Máx: +15ºC
Mín: +6ºC

Até logo


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2011 às 12:00)

Bons dias.

Madrugada agradável, e sem precipitação. Mínima de *9,7ºC* e actuais 15,5ºC, com céu muito nublado por Cumulus.

Humidade nos 77% e pressão a 1023 hPa.


----------



## SicoStorm (20 Fev 2011 às 12:58)

Nuvens no horizonte que poderão trazer chuvisco


----------



## SicoStorm (20 Fev 2011 às 13:00)

Mas a Norte ela cai com intensidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Fev 2011 às 13:03)

Tarde agradável de algumas abertas, com 17,4 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de OSO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2011 às 13:06)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste mometo estão 17.7ºC, o céu está nublado com abertas, o vento sopra fraco de SW 14.4 km/h, e a pressão já está nos 1020mb.

Fui á pouco tirar uma fotos a mais uma cheia no Rio Sorraia, já é a 4 cheias deste inverno.

Aqui estão as fotos:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Fev 2011 às 13:13)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bom Dia
> 
> Por aqui neste mometo estão 17.7ºC, o céu está nublado com abertas, o vento sopra fraco de SW 14.4 km/h, e a pressão já está nos 1020mb.
> 
> Fui á pouco tirar uma fotos a mais uma cheia no Rio Sorraia, já é a 4 cheias deste inverno.



É na ponte de Santa Justa ?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2011 às 13:16)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> É na ponte de Santa Justa ?



Sim é.


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2011 às 13:23)

Inicio de tarde muito agradável sigo com 17,8ºC, 66%Hr, 1022,9hPa e vento fraco a moderado de W e céu pouco nublado

máxima até agora de 18,1ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (20 Fev 2011 às 15:04)

Boa tarde

Neste momento, 17.6ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## SicoStorm (20 Fev 2011 às 15:20)

Houve alguém que registou de rajada máxima superior a 82.1 do dia 16 ?
 Esse é o registo da estação do Miguel .


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Fev 2011 às 15:28)

Chove fraco e 16.0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Fev 2011 às 15:58)

Boa tarde!
Ontem não postei aqui, mas os extremos do dia foram:

12.7ºC
17.6ºC
35.8mm.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2011 às 16:05)

Extremos de Hoje:

*18.3 °C (13:36 UTC)*
*8.6 °C (05:40 UTC)*

Vento sopra fraco/moderado e ainda existe uma hipótese ténue de cair alguma precipitação.

Durante a próxima semana vamos ter o primeiro "cheirinho" de primavera.


----------



## Geiras (20 Fev 2011 às 16:15)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *17.4ºC*
Mínima: *7.5ºC*
Precipitação: 0.2mm

Agora estou com 16.6ºC, 78%HR e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Fev 2011 às 16:21)

Esta chuva fraca não acumula nada, apenas molha o chão.

15.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2011 às 17:22)

Céu _quase-encoberto_ por Cumulus, como esteve toda a tarde.

15,0ºC, tendo a máxima não passado dos *16,1ºC*.

Humidade nos 80% e pressão a 1023 hPa.


----------



## fhff (20 Fev 2011 às 17:47)

Algumas fotos das inundações de ontem, na zona da Merceana e Ribafria (Alenquer). Pormenor de terrenos agrícolas alagados, devido ao transbordar de pequenas ribeiras. Ao fundo da vinha passa uma dessas pequenas ribeiras, que virou rio!






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Fev 2011 às 17:51)

Boa tarde!

Dia com pouca chuva.

Agora sigo com 14.5ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Fev 2011 às 17:56)

Boas Fotos *fhff* 

Ainda bem que vamos ter pelo menos uma semana de tempo anticiclonico.Em muitas zonas do pais os terrenos ja estao saturados de agua e precisam de absorver toda essa agua caida.

Venha o Sol e as temperaturas amenas


----------



## fhff (20 Fev 2011 às 18:17)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boas Fotos *fhff*
> 
> Ainda bem que vamos ter pelo menos uma semana de tempo anticiclonico.Em muitas zonas do pais os terrenos ja estao saturados de agua e precisam de absorver toda essa agua caida.
> 
> Venha o Sol e as temperaturas amenas



Nem me digas nada. Trabalho na área agrícola e tem sido uma dificuldade para coordenar trabalhos e passagem de máquinas (tractores). Abraço.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2011 às 18:38)

Á pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte cá que acumulou 2.8mm, desta é que não estava á espera, com mais os 0,5mm do nevoeiro faz um total de 3.3mm.


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2011 às 18:40)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Ainda bem que vamos ter pelo menos uma semana de tempo anticiclonico.Em muitas zonas do pais os terrenos ja estao saturados de agua e precisam de absorver toda essa agua caida.



Sim, há dias também fiz uma viagem longa e vi várias pequenas derrocadas à beira de estradas, os terrenos estão bastante saturados. Que venha algum sol.


----------



## Geiras (20 Fev 2011 às 18:52)

Temperatura a descer lentamente e encontro-me com 15.3ºC.


----------



## meteo (20 Fev 2011 às 20:48)

Boa noite!


De facto há zonas do pais que não precisam de mais chuva.Ontem tive na zona Oeste,e antes de chegar a Torres Vedras(vindo de LIsboa) vi durante alguns kilómetros o rio fora do leito,e vi casas com água a chegar à porta. Vários quilómetros onde estando na estrada e olhando para os 2 lados só se via água.
Passei numa vila a poucos quilometros de Torres que se via perfeitamente que mais 10 mm nesse dia,e a vila estaria de baixo de água. Aliás até me pareçe que ao passar por lá a água já tinha descido,pois a estrada estava completamente enlameada e bombeiros por todo o lado. Em Torres o rio estava mesmo no máximo da sua capacidade,e já tinham fechado uma estrada.
Passando Torres Vedras cenário completamente diferente,mais nenhuma inundação..Mas que o cenário nalguns locais estava complicado,lá isso estava 
Venha o *Sol*,que também sabe bem!!
Sol e temperaturas agradáveis em pleno Fevereiro.


----------



## Geiras (20 Fev 2011 às 21:00)

Boa noite.

Sigo agora com 14.3ºC, 79%HR, 1025mb e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## Lousano (20 Fev 2011 às 21:00)

meteo disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> 
> De facto há zonas do pais que não precisam de mais chuva.Ontem tive na zona Oeste,e antes de chegar a Torres Vedras(vindo de LIsboa) vi durante alguns kilómetros o rio fora do leito,e vi casas com água a chegar à porta. Vários quilómetros onde estando na estrada e olhando para os 2 lados só se via água.
> ...



A região Oeste tem essa particularidade, não ter grandes linhas de água para escoamento da precipitação.


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2011 às 21:17)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*10,3ºC (04:32)* e perto do solo 9,3ºC
Máxima:*18,4ºC (13:51)*

Rajada máxima:*35,4km/h WNW (18:21)*

Precipitação:0,2mm de humidade da madrugada

agora estão 14,2ºC, 86%Hr, 1025,6hpa e vento fraco

PS: aqui é das poucas zonas em que podia ter chovido um pouco mais tanto em Janeiro como em Fevereiro uma vez que não cheguei nem a média em nenhum destes meses


----------



## Geiras (20 Fev 2011 às 22:01)

Está a chuviscar por aqui 

13.8ºC e vento praticamente inexistente.


----------



## Teles (20 Fev 2011 às 22:04)

Boas fotos Chasing Thunder


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2011 às 22:46)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.1ºC

T.Minima: 7.1ºC

PREC: 3.3mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2011 às 22:47)

Teles disse:


> Boas fotos Chasing Thunder



Obrigado


----------



## Geiras (20 Fev 2011 às 23:42)

Despeço-me com uns agradáveis 13.2ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,0ºC

Mín - 10,7ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Fev 2011 às 01:00)

olá 

Noite calma e uma certa amenidade nas temperaturas. 
O céu está praticamente limpo, vento fraco parecendo deslocar-se de SE.

Estão aproximadamente uns *12ºC*.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Fev 2011 às 07:48)

Resumo de Ontem:

Céu muito nublado com boas abertas, um pouco de sol e vento fraco/moderado.
Nevoeiro até ao inicio da manhã.
Terminei o dia com céu nublado e vento fraco/moderado.

Máxima do dia: +16.8 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +8.6 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para hoje:

Períodos de céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco.

Máx: +17ºC
Mín: +7ºC

Até logo


----------



## SicoStorm (21 Fev 2011 às 08:17)

Bom dia ! Inicio do dia com céu limpo


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2011 às 09:46)

Bons dias.

Fractus e Cumulus no céu, com 14,1ºC. A temperatura manteve-se plenamente estável durante a madrugada, pelo que a mínima não desceu dos *12,4ºC*.

Humidade nos 83% e pressão a 1028 hPa, com vento fraco.


----------



## JoãoPT (21 Fev 2011 às 12:04)

Bom dia, mínima "amena" de *11.4ºC*.

Por agora, 18.7ºC, vento fraco, céu pouco nublado e 1030 hPa.

Um dia Primaveril.


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Fev 2011 às 16:49)

Boa tarde!

Dia bastante mais agradável em comparação com os dois dias do fim-de-semana.

Sigo com 15.9ºC e céu apenas com algumas nuvens, ficando apenas por vezes um pouco mais encoberto.


----------



## SicoStorm (21 Fev 2011 às 19:25)

Ele bem tentou (o Sol ) mas ainda não se conseguiu impor , mas estou confiante para os  próximos dias


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2011 às 20:56)

18,6ºC
12,7ºC

Dia muito agradável...


----------



## HotSpot (21 Fev 2011 às 21:17)

Extremos de Hoje:

*18.1 °C (13:38 UTC)*
*8.6 °C (06:36 UTC)*

E aí vêm uns dias agradáveis. Cheirinho a primavera


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Fev 2011 às 21:58)

olá 

Um dia com temperaturas bem agradáveis sobretudo durante a tarde e pelos vistos a noite parece seguir o registo da anterior.
Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de oeste.

A temperatura ronda os *13ºC*.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Fev 2011 às 22:36)

É verdade, anuncia-se uma "mini" Primavera com máximas a rondar os +20ºC!

O dia de hoje foi primaveril (nas temperaturas), com céu pouco nublado,períodos breves de muito nublado,especialmente à tarde e vento fraco.
Termino o dia com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima do dia: +17.2 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +9.7 (Frio) 

Temperatura actual: +14.3 (Agradável) 

Previsão do IM para amanhã:

Céu pouco nublado,com períodos de muito nublado durante a manhã e vento moderado.

Máx: +16ºC
Mín: +10ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## Geiras (21 Fev 2011 às 22:41)

Boa noite!

Extremos do dia:

Máxima: *18.2ºC/99%HR*
Mínima: *8.4ºC/58%HR*

Agora estou com 14.6ºC, 73%HR, 1030hPa estabilizados e vento fraco de ONO.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,2ºC

Mín - 12,5ºC


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2011 às 00:24)

Despeço-me com 14.2ºC,74%HR,1029hPa e vento muito fraco por vezes nulo.


----------



## SicoStorm (22 Fev 2011 às 08:16)

Bom dia ! Hoje começamos com temperatura amena , temos AA a subir na latitude , conquistar alguma brisa no N/Marrocos , um cheirinho a primavera


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2011 às 10:37)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 12,9ºC

Agora estão 15,3ºC mas o céu está muito nublado de tarde deve abrir , pressão nos 1027,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## kelinha (22 Fev 2011 às 10:39)

Bom dia. Bem, tou no trabalho e não faço a mínima ideia da temperatura que está lá fora, mas posso-vos dizer que andei na rua às 9h30 da manhã e tive calor com o meu querido casacão... Acho que o hoje o devia ter deixado no armário!


----------



## Lousano (22 Fev 2011 às 13:03)

Hoje deve ser o último dos dias frescos de Fevereiro.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento moderado e 14,1ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2011 às 13:27)

Já aparece o sol por aqui e a temperatura actual é de 17,5ºC com vento fraco e pressão de 1025,6hPa


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Fev 2011 às 16:38)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 15.5ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Fev 2011 às 16:45)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.4ºC

T.Minima: 9.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2011 às 18:43)

Hoje pela Costa da Caparica estava-se bem, a margem sul é outro mundo em termos climáticos, muito mais extremada e muito maior ausência de vento em relação há costa norte. Aqui por Queluz, o vento de NW já instalado, agora vamos lá ver quando vai embora, se não é vento até Outubro com o pico em Julho.

12,8ºC e vento fraco de de de de de NW claro


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Fev 2011 às 19:27)

olá 

Aqui por casa o vento também se mostrou intenso do tipo moderado em regime de nortada sobretudo durante a tarde; por agora está tudo muito mais calmo.
Céu ao longo do dia com muitas nuvens, também boas abertas e até parecia previsível a tarde ser um pouco mais quente não fosse as investidas do vento.
A máxima foi *15.5ºC* contra uma mínima até ao momento de *12.8ºC*.

*Actual*: 13.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2011 às 19:53)

Boa noite.

Máxima ainda relativamente baixa, comparando com as dos dias que se avizinham. *15,4ºC* às 13:29.

De momento sigo com 12,3ºC, céu limpo por cima de _mim_, e muito nublado já aqui ao lado, na Serra. 84% de humidade e 1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## SicoStorm (22 Fev 2011 às 20:09)

Boas ! Foi um dia agradável , temperatura amena com max 17,5  
 Para amanha a temperatura devera subir ligeiramente espero


----------



## F_R (22 Fev 2011 às 20:48)

Máxima de 17.3ºC
Mínima de 10.9ºC

Agora 11.8ºC pelo que a mínima ainda pode ser batida


----------



## Lousano (22 Fev 2011 às 21:06)

Neste momento ainda 11,3ºC.

Apesar do actual céu sem nuvens, a temperatura não quer descer.


----------



## SicoStorm (22 Fev 2011 às 21:12)

IM passa a disponibilizar informação climática 
 Curioso !


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2011 às 21:37)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *18.1ºC/84%HR*
Mínima: *11.1ºC/47%HR*
Rajada máxima registada: *25.2km/h*

Agora sigo com 12.9ºC, 72%HR e vento fraco a moderado (15 a 20km/h) de NW.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,0ºC

Mín - 11,7ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2011 às 07:28)

mínima 11,3ºC (05:55)

agora 11,5ºC e vento fraco o céu está limpo! hoje já devo ir tocar os 20ºC de máxima e até Domingo mais de 20 é bem possivel...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (23 Fev 2011 às 07:55)

Resumo de ontem:

Céu pouco nublado com períodos de nublado/muito nublado, algum sol e vento moderado.
Terminei o dia com céu nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima do dia: +16.2 (Agradável)
Mínima do dia: +11.9 (Agradável)

Previsão do IM para hoje:

Céu pouco nublado apresentando-se temporariamente muito nublado por nuvens altas à tarde, vento fraco a moderado.

Máx: +17ºC
Mín: +7ºC

Até logo


----------



## SicoStorm (23 Fev 2011 às 08:20)

Bom dia ! Começamos então com alguma neblina matinal
 temperatura para já a rondar os 8ºc mas que irá subir
 gradualmente ao longo do dia 
 Existe um jet strem a contornar a Península Ibérica
 que nos resguarda com temperaturas amenas


----------



## meteo (23 Fev 2011 às 11:34)

Bom dia!

Está um dia magnifico,primeiro cheirinho a Primavera com céu limpo e temperaturas agradáveis.
Vamos lá ver se chega aos 20ºC nestes dias 
Oeiras por agora vai nos 16,8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Fev 2011 às 13:48)

Esperava mais vento, dia bem agradável, 16,9ºC 

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2011 às 14:07)

Estranho a minha auriol acusa uma pressão neste momento de 1019mb, será correcto


----------



## Lousano (23 Fev 2011 às 14:14)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Estranho a minha auriol acusa uma pressão neste momento de 1019mb, será correcto



Deve estar incorrecto.

O anticiclone já está bem presente na PI e a pressão é muito estável (entre os 1023 a 1025 hPa em quase todo o território continental).

A minha estação regista 1024,1hPa.


----------



## meteo (23 Fev 2011 às 14:40)

Temperatura surpreendente em Oeiras com *20,9ºC*
 Tive no passeio Maritimo de Oeiras e está um dia incrivel. Vi estrangeiros espantados com o calor a apanhar banhos de SOl. Veem eles da Suécia com temperaturas negativas e já fartos de frio,chegam cá com temper superior a 20. Nem sabemos a sorte que temos ás vezes. Há paises com 5 ou 6 meses que pouco se vê o Sol,e está sempre frio. 

E amanhã ainda vai aquecer mais em principio,será que chega aos 23ºC?
Em Oeiras já não digo nada,nestes dias Anticiclónicos sem vento surpreende muitas vezes.


----------



## F_R (23 Fev 2011 às 14:45)

Bom dia

Mínima de 6.3ºC

Agora 20.2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Fev 2011 às 15:26)

20,4ºC e muito sol.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Fev 2011 às 16:14)

Temperaturas Mais Altas nas Estaçoes do IM das 14h às 15h

*Alvega* *20,3°C*
*Coruche* *20,2°C*
*Santarém* *19,7°C*
*Barreiro* *19,5°C*
*Setubal* *19,3°C*
*Lisboa/Geofisico* *19,2°C*

Quentinho!


----------



## HotSpot (23 Fev 2011 às 16:43)

Extremos de Hoje:

*20.4 °C (15:26 UTC)*
*7.1 °C (07:17 UTC)*

Máxima do ano e primeira acima dos 20ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2011 às 18:02)

*11,3ºC*
*20,7ºC* máximo do ano

agora estão ainda 18,2ºC


----------



## meteo (23 Fev 2011 às 18:27)

Máxima em Oeiras de *21.2ºC*
Mínima também alta de *11.3ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2011 às 19:13)

Máxima de *18,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,8ºC, ainda longe da mínima, que foi de *10,3ºC*.

Humidade nos 81% e pressão a 1024 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (23 Fev 2011 às 19:18)

Dia bom já para vestir algo mais leve e com bastante sol, tendo o céu começado a ficar mais nublado por nuvens altas a partir da tarde.

Máxima: *20.2ºC* (nova máxima do ano eheh)
Mínima:* 7.6ºC*


----------



## SicoStorm (23 Fev 2011 às 19:51)

Dia Primaveril 

 min:      8,5
 max:     22,5
 actual:  12,2

 Espero que se prolongue por mais uns dias


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Fev 2011 às 21:24)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.máxima: 20.7ºC

T.Minima: 4.2ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (23 Fev 2011 às 22:37)

Dia primaveril com céu pouco nublado temporariamente muito nublado por nuvens altas à tarde, sol e vento fraco.
Nevoeiro/neblina matinal.
Termino o dia com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Máxima do dia: +16.6 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +7.8 (Frio) 

Temperatura actual: +9.9 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para amanhã:

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento fraco.

Máx: +19ºC
Mín: +6ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Fev 2011 às 00:01)

olá 

Dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco a moderado de NW em regime de nortada.
Se se pode dizer que o dia possuía características primaveris, ao pôr-do-sol já se notava um frio algo desagradável! Ou seria a reacção corporal resultante da descida um pouco acentuada? A amplitude fala por si.
Tal como ontem por esta hora, reina a calma, céu praticamente sem nuvens e vento fraco.

*Valores de 23 Fev*:
Máx: 19.2ºC
Mín: 10.7ºC

*Actual*: 10.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,7ºC

Mín - 10,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (24 Fev 2011 às 00:53)

Boa noite

Sigo já com 8.4ºC, vento nulo e céu aparentemente limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Fev 2011 às 02:14)

A temperatura tem apresentado pequenos altos e baixos desde o início da madrugada, sempre a rondar os 9/10ºC, o céu continua praticamente limpo e vento geralmente fraco.

*Actual*: 10.9ºC


----------



## SicoStorm (24 Fev 2011 às 08:27)

Muito bom inicio de dia 
 Temos AA que nos protege para já dos fortes ventos 
 de media/alta altitude (Frentes) Nortadas que irão aparecer , 
 e claro boa temperatura !


----------



## F_R (24 Fev 2011 às 09:26)

Bom dia

Mínima de 5.7ºC

Agora 8.2ºC e nevoeiro


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2011 às 10:27)

Bom dia! 

Temperatura mínima de *8,6ºC*, e actuais 14,5ºC a subir a um óptimo ritmo.

Pressão nos 1026 hPa e vento nulo. Humidade a 83%.

Fantástica manhã Primaveril.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2011 às 11:46)

*18,1ºC*, vento fraco, humidade nos 65% e céu limpo, à excepção de uns Cirrus.


----------



## F_R (24 Fev 2011 às 11:50)

Já sem o nevoeiro do inicio da manhã o céu está bem azul

Agora 17.0ºC


----------



## F_R (24 Fev 2011 às 13:30)

Hoje já é o dia mais quente do ano.

Agora já 21.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2011 às 13:41)

Pela primeira vez no ano, eis que atingi os 20ºC, é a temperatura actual 

Vento fraco de Este.


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2011 às 13:57)

Boas

Mínima de 9,8ºC...

Agora estão 20,7ºC, 58%Hr, 1024,9hpa e vento fraco por vezes nulo


----------



## meteo (24 Fev 2011 às 14:02)

Hoje mais um belo dia de sol,mas mais fresco em Oeiras com 19,2ºC neste momento. Ontem a esta hora estava à volta dos 21ºC.
Vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Fev 2011 às 14:14)

Boa tarde!
Por SM do Porto, está um belo dia de sol com a temperatura nos 16.1ºC, após mínima de 7.1ºC...
Já dá para uns passeios na baía de t-shirt...


----------



## Lousano (24 Fev 2011 às 14:15)

Apesar de ter estado nevoeiro até cerca das 11H00, a temperatura actual é de 19ºC.

A mínima foi de 5,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2011 às 14:17)

sigo agora com 21,3ºC, 57%Hr e de vento apenas uma brisa


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2011 às 14:59)

20,8ºC lá fora e vento fraco.

Um dia fantástico de primavera.


----------



## Lousano (24 Fev 2011 às 15:15)

Hoje está imparável. Já ultrapassei os 21ºC.


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2011 às 15:31)

E já vai em 22,1ºC com 52%HR e vento nulo


----------



## meteo (24 Fev 2011 às 15:54)

Oeiras com temperatura de *20,0ºC*,céu limpo,vento 0,0km/hora e humidade de 60%.
Uma tarde magnifica de Primavera.


----------



## F_R (24 Fev 2011 às 15:58)

Agora 23.1ºC

Já esteve nos 23.2ºC que é a máxima do ano


----------



## lsalvador (24 Fev 2011 às 16:02)

Por Tomar um dia bastante quente.

Até ao momento a máxima foi de 23.9º (bateu o record de Fevereiro, antes eram 23.8º com a Oregon e um RS caseiro, 27 de Fevereiro de 2009).

Neste momento regista 23.5º. Teve uma mínima de 2.4º.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Fev 2011 às 16:04)

olá 

O Inverno a dar espaço a um preludio primaveril, veremos se se confirma e que até dê num Verão antecipado que assim espero no mês do solstício! 
A amplitude térmica hoje tem sido mais significativa com uma mínima pela madrugada de *9.2ºC* comparada com a actual que até ao momento é a máxima.
Céu limpo, vento fraco de Norte.

Actual: *21.7ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Fev 2011 às 16:22)

Mínima fresca de 5,8ºC e máxima abrasadora de 22,1ºC.

Agora sol e 21,8ºC .


----------



## Geiras (24 Fev 2011 às 16:39)

A temperatura aqui já esteve nos 22.1ºC, agora sigo ainda com 21.7ºC 

Mínima fresca de 5.1ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Fev 2011 às 16:51)

A caminho das 5h da tarde e a temperatura em descida por enquanto de forma muito gradual!
Praticamente não há vento, apenas a cerca de 190m acima as eólicas do parque de Bolores giram e direccionadas a norte! 

A máxima apurada na minha humilde estação foi de *21.9ºC*. 

*Actual*: 20.3ºC


----------



## Geiras (24 Fev 2011 às 17:05)

Estou ainda com uns abrasadores 21.6ºC. O vento tem estado muito fraco.

Saliento que o RS esteve à sombra e com a permissão de actuação do vento para poder ventilar. Tudo isto para testar a eficácia do RS. Quando a temperatura começou a descer voltei a meter o RS no telhado ao sol e a temperatura continuou a descer.

RS que não me desiludiu ^^


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Fev 2011 às 17:28)

Com a pilha colocada no ISS da Davis de Moscavide, os dados voltam a estar disponíveis.

Há instantes com 21,8 ºC e 52 % de humidade relativa, vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Geiras (24 Fev 2011 às 17:30)

Está frio por Moscavide 

-999ºC 

EDIT: Agora já está a 22ºC ^^


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Fev 2011 às 18:08)

Dia muito agradável! 

Sigo com 17.6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Geiras (24 Fev 2011 às 18:54)

Sigo com 17.6ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Fev 2011 às 19:14)

A noite quase a instalar-se e a temperatura a descer de forma mais vertiginosa.
Num espaço de cerca de 3 horas, dos *21.9ºC* passou para os actuais *14.7ºC*.


----------



## SicoStorm (24 Fev 2011 às 20:19)

O que observei hoje foi AA em acção 
 Predomínio do céu limpo  
 Entrada da Nortada já como certa !!!

 min: 8,6ºc
 max:22,4ºc
 actual:13,3ºc

 Muito bom !


----------



## Geiras (24 Fev 2011 às 20:29)

Extremos do dia:

Máxima:* 22.1ºC*
Mínima: *5.1ºC*

Agora estou já com 13.6ºC, 73%HR e vento nulo.


----------



## Lousano (24 Fev 2011 às 20:41)

A máxima hoje foi de 21,7ºC, valor máximo do ano.

Neste momento 12,7ºC e prepara-se uma noite fria.


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2011 às 20:59)

*22,6ºC* máxima do ano
*9,8ºC*

Agora estão 16,3ºC, 70%HR, 1026,0hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2011 às 21:16)

Máxima de *20,4ºC*.

Actuais 11,8ºC, humidade nos 87% e pressão a 1027 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Fev 2011 às 22:03)

Extremos de Hoje:

*21.3 °C (15:07 UTC)*
*5.3 °C (07:17 UTC)*

Máxima de ano. Amanhã mais um dia agradável.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Fev 2011 às 22:08)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 23.1ºC

T.Minima: 4.5ºC


----------



## Geiras (24 Fev 2011 às 23:19)

Espero uma madrugada fria já com 9.7ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 86% e o vento é muito fraco/nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Fev 2011 às 23:23)

olá 

Noite serena e seguindo de alguma forma o registo das anteriores, a caminho de obter um valor mínimo de temperatura também interessante!

*Actual*: 10.8ºC


----------



## Teles (24 Fev 2011 às 23:59)

Temperatura actual de 7,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,1ºC

Mín - 8,9ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Fev 2011 às 00:27)

*Valores de ontem*:

Máx: 21.9ºC
Mín: 9.2ºC

*Actual*: 10.7ºC


----------



## Geiras (25 Fev 2011 às 00:29)

Por aqui estão 8.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2011 às 07:21)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro cerrado e temperatura actual de *7,8ºC*. É a mínima, para já.

Humidade nos 95% e pressão a 1027 hPa.

Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (25 Fev 2011 às 07:56)

Resumo de Ontem:

Dia excelente de Primavera com céu limpo, muito sol e vento fraco.
Terminei o dia igualmente com céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.
Nevoeiro/neblina matinal.

Máxima do dia: +18.2 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +5.1 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para hoje:

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento fraco.

Máx: +21ºC
Mín: +7ºC

Até logo


----------



## SicoStorm (25 Fev 2011 às 08:18)

Bom dia !
 Por aqui para já temos neblina matinal , está fresco ...

 Hoje irão aparecer algumas nuvens altas a NW , nada de mais , 
 fruto da passagem da superfície frontal !
 Quanto a temperatura espero estarem nas máximas do ano !

 Vento N que irá aumentando de intensidade ao longo do dia


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Fev 2011 às 09:53)

Bom dia!
Por São Martinho do Porto, o dia amanhece muito farruscão...
A temperatura segue nos 13.8ºC, com a mínima a ficar nos 9.2ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2011 às 12:46)

Uma manhã como muitas de Verão e neste momento um calorzinho de primavera.

18,8ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2011 às 12:56)

16,7ºC, a subir, e 76%, a descer, ambas em-flecha.

Pressão a 1027 hPa e Cirrus no céu.


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2011 às 13:26)

Em Odivelas hoje está mais calor.

Ontem a máxima foi de 21,0ºC.

Hoje, e agora, estou com 21,2ºC.


----------



## Lousano (25 Fev 2011 às 13:41)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma manhã com nevoeiro e nebulosidade, agora céu pouco nublado e 19ºC.

A mínima foi de 5,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2011 às 13:43)

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,4ºC

agora estão já 22,4ºC, 44%hr, 1025,9hpa e vento fraco/nulo


----------



## SicoStorm (25 Fev 2011 às 14:03)

Para já pode-se considerar bom 
 O termómetro tende em trepar para novos máximos !


 Vamos a ver mais logo ao fim da tarde !


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Fev 2011 às 14:48)

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.4ºC, já esteve nos 23.1ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Fev 2011 às 17:36)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 23.9ºC

T.Minima: 5.5ºC

Prec: 1mm ( devido ao nevoeiro)


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2011 às 17:43)

Extremos de Hoje:

*21.6 °C (14:48 UTC)*
*5.6 °C (07:29 UTC)*

Foi igualada a máxima record de Fevereiro desde 2008.


----------



## Lousano (25 Fev 2011 às 17:56)

Hoje a máxima foi de 21,5ºC.

O dia está a ser uma cópia de do dia de ontem, com mínima igual e apenas -0,2ºC na temperatura máxima.

neste momento 17.3ºC.


----------



## Geiras (25 Fev 2011 às 17:57)

Ainda em fase de testes no meu Radiation Shield mas considero as temperaturas máximas.

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *22.9ºC*
Mínima: *4.8ºC*
Precipitação: *0.2mm* (humidade de madrugada)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Fev 2011 às 18:24)

Máxima de 23,8 ºC em Moscavide, mínima de 8,8 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO, tarde agradável.


----------



## F_R (25 Fev 2011 às 18:42)

Mínima 5.7ºC
Máxima 23.7ºC

Agora 18.2ºC


----------



## NfrG (25 Fev 2011 às 18:49)

Boa noite/fim de tarde

Balanço destes dias: sol, sol, muito sol e com temperaturas muito agradáveis para e época, a rondarem os 20ºC.


----------



## Rainy (25 Fev 2011 às 19:12)

Mas aproveitem bem o fds primaveral pk depois volta o frio mas sem chuva por enquanto.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Fev 2011 às 19:18)

Por aqui sigo com 14.4ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Fev 2011 às 20:00)

Olá 

Dia muito semelhante ao de ontem, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, essencialmente por Cirrus, vento fraco a moderado em geral de NNW.
Temperaturas primaveris sobretudo durante a tarde contudo um pouco condicionadas pelo vento que não permitiu maior subida dos valores.

De momento com cerca de *13ºC*.


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2011 às 20:40)

Min:*10,4ºC*
máx:*22,9ºC* máxima do ano

Rajada máxima: *21km/h*

Agora estão 14,7ºC, 79%Hr,1026,7hpa e vento nulo


----------



## DRC (25 Fev 2011 às 21:46)

Dia primaveril por aqui com uma máxima de *21,6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2011 às 22:00)

Que ventania está, já fui aos 55 km/h.

12,6ºC.


----------



## fsl (25 Fev 2011 às 22:51)

*Em Oeiras esteve hoje um dia muito agradável. A TEMP atingiu 22.9ºs 

Condições actuais (actualizado a 25-02-11  22:39) 
Temperatura:  13.4°C  
Humidade: 86%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 11.1°C  
Vento: 12.9 km/hr N 
Pressão: 1028.0 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 90.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  146.8mm 
Wind chill:  11.1°C  
Indíce THW:   11.0°C  
Indíce Calor:  13.4°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  9.9°C às   7:18  22.9°C às 15:48 
Humidade:  54%  às  15:49  92%  às   1:35 
Ponto de Orvalho:  8.3°C às   6:24  14.4°C às  14:27 
Pressão:  1025.7hPa  às  15:50  1028.4hPa  às   8:38 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   40.2 km/hr  às  21:35 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  9.4°C às   6:35  
Maior Indíce Calor   22.8°C às  15:29 

*


----------



## meteo (25 Fev 2011 às 23:10)

fsl disse:


> *Em Oeiras esteve hoje um dia muito agradável. A TEMP atingiu 22.9ºs
> 
> Condições actuais (actualizado a 25-02-11  22:39)
> Temperatura:  13.4°C
> ...



Estupendo!
Não sendo histórico,é pouco comum 23ºC em Fevereiro em Oeiras.


----------



## Geiras (25 Fev 2011 às 23:43)

Boas

Sigo com 10.4ºC, 80%HR, 1028hPa e vento nulo


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Fev 2011 às 23:58)

olá 

Aqui por casa o céu está pouco nublado e desta vez um pouco diferente ao que parecem ser Cumulos fractus e notando-se uma diferença na temperatura face ao dia de ontem por esta hora com uma descida menos acentuada.
Vento fraco a moderado de NW.

*Valores de 25 Fev*:
Máx: 21.2ºC
Mín: 9.8ºC

*Actual*: 13.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,1ºC

Mín - 9,4ºC


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2011 às 00:32)

Aqui hoje está menos frio do que ontem por volta destas horas...

O céu encontra-se aparentemente limpo, o vento é nulo soprando muito fraco de vez em quando e a temperatura está nos 9.5ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Fev 2011 às 01:10)

Maior nebulosidade mais a oeste que aparenta ser neblina costeira e o vento que parece ter-se intensificado.

*Actual*: 12.6ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Fev 2011 às 08:47)

Resumo de Ontem:

Mais um dia primaveril com céu pouco nublado tornando-se muito nublado a partir do fim da tarde, bastante sol durante o dia e vento fraco tornando-se moderado a partir do fim da tarde.
Nevoeiro/neblina matinal.

Máxima do dia: +18.2 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +8.3 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para hoje:

Períodos de céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

Máx: +17ºC
Mín: +10ºC

Até logo


----------



## Lousano (26 Fev 2011 às 09:14)

Bom dia.

A noite foi de neblina e mais quente que as anteriores, com tmin de 8,8ºC.

Neste momento 11,2ºC e já com o sol a espreitar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Fev 2011 às 11:08)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 3.3ºC.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2011 às 11:20)

Mínima hoje de 10,6ºC

Agora 15,9ºC, 72%hr, 1027,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2011 às 14:34)

Por aqui a mínima continua a ser fresquinha, 5.8ºC  

Agora estou com 19.4ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Lousano (26 Fev 2011 às 15:31)

Neste momento 18,7ºC, mas ainda deverá chegar perto dos 20ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Fev 2011 às 17:31)

Olá 

Desde ontem que se sente uma descida da temperatura máxima devido à acção do vento que se tem apresentado fraco a moderado de NNW, e também uma menor amplitude térmica apesar de neste momento penas saber da mínima da última madrugada, tendo esta sido de *11.0ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado por Cirrus e alguns Cumulus fractos que escapam da orla costeira onde apresentam maior aglomeração.

Por aqui estão aproximadamente uns *15ºC*.


----------



## SicoStorm (26 Fev 2011 às 18:26)

Litoral/Centro zona nada agradável 

 Final de tarde triste com nuvens baixas 
 Temperatura também a descer um pouco !

 Nada Bom !


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2011 às 18:41)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: * 20.1ºC*
Mínima: *5.8ºC*

Agora estou como 16.3ºC, 64%HR e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Fev 2011 às 19:17)

Final de tarde pela região centro junto à faixa costeira.


----------



## SicoStorm (26 Fev 2011 às 19:44)

joseoliveira disse:


> Final de tarde pela região centro junto à faixa costeira.




 Nuvens corriqueiras malignas , estragaram final de tarde !

 Temos a BPressão a Sul/Itália estável ,

 Agora esperamos o deslocamento  das AA !


 actual: 13,1ºc


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Fev 2011 às 19:50)

Confesso que já tinha saudades deste tipo de nebulosidade que acho que tem  tudo menos de maligno; não passam de condições típicas de boa parte do litoral oeste e que fazem lembrar o Verão!


----------



## SicoStorm (26 Fev 2011 às 20:02)

" Malignas" força de expressão nada mais !!!


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2011 às 21:19)

Boas

Máxima:*19,9ºC*
Mínima:*10,6ºC*

Rajada máxima: *31km/h*

Agora estão 13,9ºC, 88%Hr, 1025,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Fev 2011 às 21:40)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 20.2ºC

T.Minima: 3.3ºC

Amanhã a Máxima certamente vai ser abaixo dos 20ºC.


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2011 às 22:27)

Tarde mais fresca que a de ontem e nublada por muitos contrails.

Agora estou com 13.9ºC, vento fraco e algumas nuvens.


----------



## SicoStorm (26 Fev 2011 às 23:41)

Temperaturas :


 min: 10,8ºc
 max: 19,2ºc

 actual: 12,4ºc

 Com o possível  deslocamento da AA a N
 bons dias de sol se aproximam !


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,3ºC

Mín - 10,4ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2011 às 00:07)

Vou com 12,3ºC, 89%Hr, 1025,3hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2011 às 00:34)

Pessoal até agora ninguém reparou numa coisa muito estranha. Desde as 19:30h que tenho vindo a observar que o radar de precipitação e reflectividade tem vindo a acusar supostas "células severas". Sobre a zona de Lisboa e arredores. E ainda se mantém este cenário. Ora, tendo em conta que com o estado do tempo actual é absolutamente impossível a formação destes fenómenos, alguém me explica o que se passa? O que estará a causar estes "ecos" tão fortes e falsos ao mesmo tempo?

Imagem ilustrativa (observem as outras imagens de reflectividade/intensidade da precipitação desde as 19:30h).


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2011 às 00:36)

Lightning disse:


> Pessoal até agora ninguém reparou numa coisa muito estranha. Desde as 19:30h que tenho vindo a observar que o radar de precipitação e reflectividade tem vindo a acusar supostas "células severas". Sobre a zona de Lisboa e arredores. E ainda se mantém este cenário. Ora, tendo em conta que com o estado do tempo actual é absolutamente impossível a formação destes fenómenos, alguém me explica o que se passa? O que estará a causar estes "ecos" tão fortes e falsos ao mesmo tempo?



Por acaso já tinha reparado sim, mas ignorei pensando que se tratasse de erros...


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2011 às 00:37)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Por acaso já tinha reparado sim, mas ignorei pensando que se tratasse de erros...



E tratam-se de erros quase certamente, mas o que os estará a causar?... No mar já tinha reparado nestes ecos, mas agora em terra, e praticamente todo o dia de hoje nunca tinha visto.

EDIT 00:48H - É que até nas imagens de precipitação acumulada em 1 hora acusa, na imagem das 23h, aproximadamente 60 mm de precipitação...


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Fev 2011 às 01:05)

olá 

Acerca do radar de precipitação e reflectividade, dizer que não passa de uma anomalia é praticamente nada! 
Céu com algumas nuvens, vento em geral fraco de NW.

*Valores de ontem*:
Máx: 17.7ºC 
Mín: 11.0ºC

*Actual*: 13.2ºC


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2011 às 01:09)

Agora que estou a ver, o outro radar também mostra algumas células (pontos amarelos e castanhos)... 

Não meto imagem porque o imageshack está a exigir demasiado


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Fev 2011 às 09:25)

Bom dia !!

Mínima de 10,8ºC e agora com 13,8ºC.

Vamos ter uma tarde de céu limpo/pouco nublado excelente


----------



## SicoStorm (27 Fev 2011 às 09:43)

Boas !

 Em relação ao radar de Loulé , tendo em conta a distancia a 
 que se encontra o eco , aponto para mais uma falha mas faço
 um reparo pois tudo teve inicio às 23:30 e teve desenvolvimento
 durante 30 minutos poderá ter ocorrido algo !

 Bem observado !


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Fev 2011 às 10:00)

Bom dia!
Para despedida de São Martinho do Portoo, e só para chatear, hoje está um belíssimo dia de Sol, em contraste com o dia de ontem, que foi cinzento, ventoso e fresco...
A temperatura está nuns agradáveis 13.7ºC, com mínima de 12.2ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Fev 2011 às 10:17)

Resumo de Ontem:

Céu pouco nublado e sol com períodos de muito nublado/encoberto, vento moderado.
Terminei o dia com céu encoberto e vento moderado.

Máxima do dia: +16.8 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +11.4 (Agradável) 

Previsão do IM para hoje:

Céu pouco nublado com períodos de muito nublado até ao final da manhã, vento moderado.

Máx: +16ºC
Mín: +10ºC

Até logo


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2011 às 12:10)

Bem sobre o radar nem sequer tem discussão foi simplesmente um erro... 

A minha mínima hoje foi de 11,9ºC

Agora estão 18,1ºC, 51%hr, 1025,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (27 Fev 2011 às 12:32)

Boa tarde.

Mais uma noite com temperaturas elevadas, tendo a Tmin sido de 10,9ºC.

Neste momento 15,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2011 às 13:49)

A temperatura é já de 19,1ºC tendo a máxima até ao momento sido de 19,6ºC 

rajada máxima ao inicio da manha de 43,5km/h (08:05)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2011 às 13:54)

Atingem-se os 20,0 ºC.

Sol, céu totalmente limpo e vento fraco de NNO, direcção dominante.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2011 às 13:56)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Amanhã a Máxima certamente vai ser abaixo dos 20ºC.



Tinhas dito isto ontem, mas hoje tenho quase a certeza que estarás acima dos 20 ºC. Dentro de algumas horas estarei a passar no Couço e vou poder verificá-lo.


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2011 às 19:27)

Por aqui a máxima foi de *19.4ºC* não chegando aos 20ºC devido ao vento moderado que esteve toda a tarde.
Mínima de *11.3ºC *(até ao momento)
A humidade atingiu os 29%!

Agora estão 14.7ºC e vento em geral fraco.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2011 às 19:52)

min:11,9ºC
máx:19.7ºC

rajada máxima: 43km/h


----------



## Lousano (27 Fev 2011 às 21:33)

A máxima hoje foi de 17,7ºC.

Neste momento 9,9ºC, nova temperatura mínima do dia.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Fev 2011 às 21:44)

Boa Noite.

Hoje a Máxima por cá ainda ultrapassou os 20ºC, foi de 20.8ºC, por agora estão uns frescos 8.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de E 3.6 km/h, a rajáda máxima de vento hoje foi de 16.6 km/h.


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2011 às 22:10)

Por aqui já estou com a nova mínima do dia, 10.8ºC e o vento é nulo há já bastante tempo


----------



## Gilmet (27 Fev 2011 às 22:13)

Boa noite.

Actuais 11,2ºC, depois de uma máxima de *16,8ºC*.

Humidade nos 70% e pressão a 1027 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2011 às 00:03)

A mínima de ontem ficou-se pelos actuais *9.2ºC*

Vento nulo...

EDIT(00:20): 8.2ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Fev 2011 às 01:32)

Olá 
*Valores de ontem*: 

Máx: 18.0ºC
Mín: 10.1ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NNW.
*Actual*: 10.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2011 às 01:43)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 11,5ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Fev 2011 às 07:38)

Resumo de Ontem:

Dia primaveril com céu pouco nublado, sol e vento moderado tornando-se fraco a partir da tarde.

Máxima do dia: +16.8 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +8.4 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para hoje:

Céu limpo e vento moderado.

Máx: +15ºC
Mín: +2ºC

Até logo


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2011 às 10:03)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *8,4ºC* e actuais 10,8ºC.

Humidade nos 62% e céu limpo!

Pressão a 1027 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Fev 2011 às 11:30)

Bom Dia.

Hoje a Minima já foi fria, 1.9ºC, e também houve alguma geada.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2011 às 11:39)

Mínima de 4,2ºC por cá. Voltam as noites frescas.


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2011 às 11:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Mínima de 4,2ºC por cá. Voltam as noites frescas.



Por aqui a mínima chegou aos *3.1ºC* 

Agora estou com 14.5ºC, humidade relativa nos 37% e o vento está moderado com rajadas de NNO.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Fev 2011 às 12:10)

Boa tarde!
De volta a casa, com céu praticamente limpo, vento moderado e 14.7ºC de temperatura, depois de uma mínima de 10.6ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (28 Fev 2011 às 12:39)

Por Tomar mínima de 0.1º


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2011 às 13:32)

Tive mínima de 8,7ºC

Agora sigo com céu limpo 15,9ºC, 50%Hr, 1024,7hpa e vento fraco a rajada máxima até agora foi de 43,5km/h (11:48)


----------



## F_R (28 Fev 2011 às 14:23)

Mínima fresca hoje com 3.5ºC
Agora 15.7ºC


----------



## zejorge (28 Fev 2011 às 15:15)

Boa tarde

Por Constancia a minima foi de 2,9º cerca das 07h33. Neste momento sigo com 16,8º.


----------



## F_R (28 Fev 2011 às 18:01)

Depois de uma máxima de 16.9ºC

Agora 14.0ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Fev 2011 às 18:17)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 12.0ºC e céu praticamente limpo, apenas com algumas nuvens muito altas.


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2011 às 18:19)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 1,3ºC e alguma geada.

A máxima não foi além dos 15,1ºC devido ao vento moderado durante a tarde.

Neste momento 12,9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2011 às 19:28)

Extremos do dia:

Máxima: *16.5ºC*
Mínima: *3.1ºC* 
Rajada máxima registada: *33.1km/h*

A manhã foi de céu limpo mas ao inicio da tarde começaram a aparecer alguns Cumulus e Cirrus.

Agora estou com 12.6ºC, 57%HR, pressão a 1024hPa e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Fev 2011 às 20:38)

olá 

Menos nebulosidade pela manhã onde mais junto à costa deambulavam alguns Cumulus; à tarde os Cirrus desde Uncinus, Fibratus e Spissatus marcaram espaço e o vento moderado e fresco a fazer das suas ao longo do dia.

A temperatura por aqui ronda os *10ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2011 às 20:44)

Extremos de Hoje:

*16.4 °C (15:05 UTC)*
*4.2 °C (06:45 UTC)*

Está a ficar fresco  sigo com 9,8ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2011 às 20:53)

máxima:*17,2ºC*
mínima:*8,7ºC*

Rajada máxima:*45,1km/h*

Agora estão 11,2ºC,73%Hr, 1025,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Fev 2011 às 21:50)

Dia de sol, mas com um vento frio bem desagradável...
De momento, 12ºC, 59%HR, 1027hpa.

Extremos do dia:

10.6ºC
16ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Fev 2011 às 22:00)

Dia mais frio com céu pouco nublado, temporariamente nublado à tarde, sol e vento fraco/moderado.
Termino o dia com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima do dia: +14.7 (Agradável)  
Mínima do dia: +3.6 (Frio) 

Temperatura actual: +8.9 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para amanhã:

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.

Máx: +15ºC
Mín: +2ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2011 às 22:49)

Sigo com 9.3ºC, 68%HR, 1026hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2011 às 22:59)

Despeço-me com 5,9ºC e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14,2ºC

Mín - 9,1ºC


----------



## F_R (1 Mar 2011 às 17:53)

Algumas nuvens no céu

Mínima 6.1ºC
Máxima 15.3ºC

Agora 14.0ºC


----------

